# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  قصص لتهذيب النفوس (متجدد)

## أبو مريم السني

*سوف أضع في هذه المشاركة قصص من الواقع تكون لنا فيها عبرة وتهذيب للنفس
فأرجو من الإخوة المشاركة بما لديهم من قصص تحيي القلوب والصفات الغائبة في هذا الزمان

(الفقير وصاحب العمل)
رجل فقير يرعى أمه وزوجته وذريته ، وكان يعمل خادماً لدى أحدهم ، مخلصاً في عمله ويؤديه على أكمل وجه ، إلا أنه ذات يوم تغيب عن العمل ..
فقال سيده في نفسه :
لابد أن أعطيه ديناراً زيادة حتى لا يتغيب عن العمل
فبالتأكيد لم يغيب إلا طمعاً في زيادة راتبه لانه يعلم بحاجتى إليه
وبالفعل حين حضر ثاني يوم أعطاه راتبه و زاد عليه الدينار .. لم يتكلم العامل ولم يسأل سيده عن سبب الزيادة .
وبعد فترة غاب العامل مرة أخرى ، فغضب سيده غضباً شديداً وقال :
سأنقص الدينار الذي زدته.
وأنقصه ..
ولم يتكلم العامل ولم يسأله عن نقصان راتبه..
فإستغرب الرجل مِنْ ردة فعل الخادم ، وسأله :


زدتك فلم تسأل ، وأنقصتك فلم تتكلم !
فقال العامل :
عندما غبت المرة الأولى رزقني الله مولوداً ..
فحين كافأتني بالزيادة ، قلت هذا رزق مولودي قد جاء معه .
وحين غبت المرة الثانية ماتت أمي ، وعندما أنقصت الدينار ، قلت هذا رزقها قد ذهب بذهابها .
ما أجملها مِنْ أرواح تقنع وترضى بما وهبها إياه الرحمن ، وتترفع عن نسب ما يأتيها مِنْ زيادة في الرزق أو نقصان إلى الإنسان .

اللهم أكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك و أغننا بفضلك عمن سواك
*

----------


## انصر النبى محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا 
قصة راااااااااائعه

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*عمااااااار و مترو الانفاق*
هذا الطفل عمار ، أعز انسان رأيته فى حياتى ، صاحب مبدأ وقيمة ، ذا نفس عزيزة أبية ، هذا الطفل رأيته يبيع النعناع فى المترو ، يبدأ البيع بأن يمر على الركاب تاركا فى حجر كل راكب باكو نعناع سعره نصف جنيه ، ثم بعد ذلك يمر ثانية ليأخذ ثمن النعناع إن اشترى منه أحد ، أو يأخذ باكو النعناع ثانية ، لكنى لاحظت شيئا ، بينما سيدة تجلس بجوارى أخذت النعناع وحفظته فى حقيبتها ، ولما مر عليها "عمار" قانت بإعطائه ثمن النعناع النصف جنيه ، أبى أن يأخذ منها النصف جنيه ، وقال لها أين النعناع الذى أخذتيه ، أين هو ، قالت له لماذا ؟! هى مندهشة من طلبه الغريب ، وأخذت السيدة فى شد وجذب مع عمار ، حتى أرته باكو النعناع ، فأخذ منها النصف جنيه ..عمار يريد أن يتأكد أن السيدة لم تعطه النصف جنيه صدقة ، بل أخذت فعلا النعناع ، يريد أن يتأكد أن النصف جنيه كان بمقابل ، وليس بلا مقابل .مشهد آخر بينما عمار يكمل مروره إذ بشخص.

صورته أمامكم يأخذ باكو نعناع واحد ثمنه نصف جنيه ، ويعطى عمارا جنيها كاملا ، فيأبى عمار أشد الإباء أن يأخذ إلا النصف جنيه فقط ، وقام بأخذ الجنيه وإعطاء الرجل نصف جنيه باقى الجنيه ، وأبى الرجل أن يأخذ الباقى ، وظل يناشد عمارا ويرجوه أن يأخذ الجنيه ، فقام عمار بإعطائه باكو نعناعا آخر بالنصف جنيه الآخر ، فأبى الرجل ، كل هذا اامشهد أخذ وقتا ، والناس فى المترو ترجوا عمارا أن يأخذ الجنيه كاملا ، والطفل يأبى فى عزة وإباء وشرف ، بل قام بترجيع البيعة كاملة ، أخذ من الرجل النعناع وقال له لن أبيع ، وهنا قال ركاب المترو للرجل خذ الباكو بالنصف جنيه وخلاص وأمرك لله .والله لهذا الصبى الصغير أكبر عندى وأعز وأغلى وأعلى قدرا وشأنا من ساكنى البيوت الفارهة والفيلل الضخمة والقصور الأنيقة ، ممن يبيعون القيم والمبادىء والهوية بأبخس الأثمان ..حفظك الله يا عمار يا أنبل من رأت عينى وأعز من وقع عليه بصرى ..

بارك الله في عمار و في أسرته التي ذرعت في نفسه ذلك المعنى الراقي من التعفف و العزة و الكرامة عن أسر كأسر عمار نبحث
من يبذلون الجهد متعففين لا يسألون الناس إلحافا هم أكثر الناس استحقاقاً لمشاريع صغيرة نساعدهم في انشائها و أدارتها حتي تحقق الدخل الذي يعينهم و يغنيهم بفضل الله ومنته.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سؤال ذكى وجواب أذكى!!!!!
كان هناك رجل يعيش في مزرعة بإحدى الجبال
مع حفيده الصغير
وكان الجد يستيقظ كل يوم في الصباح الباكر
ليجلس إلى مائدة المطبخ ليقرأ القرآن
وكان حفيده يتمنى أن يصبح مثله في كل شيء
لذا فقد كان حريصا على أن يقلده في كل حركة يفعلها
وذات يوم سأل الحفيد جده:
يا جدي ، إنني أحاول أن أقرأ القرآن مثلما تفعل
ولكنني كلما حاولت أن أقرأه
أجد إنني لا أفهم كثيرا منه
وإذا فهمت منه شيئاً فإنني
أنسى ما فهمته بمجرد أن أغلق المصحف
فما فائدة قراءة القرآن إذا؟
كان الجد يضع بعض الفحم في المدفأة
فتلفت بهدوء وترك ما بيده ثم قال:....
خُذ سلة الفحم الخالية هذه واذهب بها إلى النهر
ثم ائتِني بها مليئة بالماء
ففعل الولد كما طلب منه جده
ولكنه فوجىء بالماء كله يتسرب من السلة قبل أن يصل إلى البيت
فابتسم الجد قائلاً له:
ينبغي عليك أن تسرع إلي البيت في المرة القادمة بابني
فعاود الحفيد الكرَّة
وحاول أن يجري إلى البيت
ولكن الماء تسرب أيضاً في هذه المرة
فغضب الولد وقال لجده:
إنه من المستحيل أن آتيك بسلة من الماء
والآن سأذهب وأحضر الدلو لكي أملؤه لك ماءً
فقال الجد: لا، أنا لم أطلب منك دلواً من الماء
أنا طلبت سلة من الماءيبدو أنك لم تبذل جهدا ًكافياً يا ولدي
ثم خرج الجد مع حفيده ليُشرف بنفسه على تنفيذ
عملية ملء السلة بالماء
كان الحفيد موقناً بأنها عملية مستحيلة
ولكنه أراد أن يُري جده بالتجربة العملية
فملأ السلة ماء ثم جرى بأقصى سرعة إلى جده ليريه
هو يلهث قائلاً:
أرأيت؟ لا فائدة
فنظر الجد إليه قائلا: أتظن أنه لا فائدة مما فعلت؟
تعال وانظر إلى السلة
فنظر الولد إلى السلة
وأدرك للمرة الأولى أنها أصبحت مختلفة
لقد تحولت السلة المتسخة بسبب الفحم
إلى سلة نظيفة تماما ً من الخارج والداخل
فلما رأى الجد الولد مندهشاً ، قال له:
هذا بالضبط ما يحدث عندما تقرأ القرآن الكريم
قد لا تفهم بعضه
وقد تنسى ما فهمت أو حفظت من آياته
ولكنك حين تقرؤه
سوف تتغير للأفضل من الداخل والخارج
اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء همومنا وذهاب أحزاننا*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

في حجرة صغيرة فوق سطح أحد المنازل , عاشت الأرملة الفقيرة مع طفلها الصغير حياة متواضعة في ظروف صعبة . .

إلا أن هذه الأسرة الصغيرة كانت تتميز بنعمة الرضا و تملك القناعة التي هي كنز لا يفنى . . . لكن أكثر ما كان يزعج الأم هو سقوط الأمطار في فصل الشتاء ,
فالغرفة عبارة عن أربعة جدران , و بها باب خشبي , غير أنه ليس لها سقف ! .

و كان قد مر على الطفل أربعة سنوات منذ ولادته لم تتعرض المدينة خلالها إلا لزخات قليلة و ضعيفة , إلا أنه ذات يوم تجمعت الغيوم و امتلأت سماء المدينة بالسحب الداكنة

و مع ساعات الليل الأولى هطل المطر بغزارة على المدينة كلها , فاحتمى الجميع في منازلهم , أما الأرملة و الطفل فكان عليهم مواجهة موقف عصيب ! ! . .

نظر الطفل إلى أمه نظرة حائرة و اندسّ في أحضانها , لكن جسد الأم مع ثيابها
كان غارقًا في البلل . . . أسرعت الأم إلى باب الغرفة فخلعته و وضعته
مائلاً على أحد الجدران , و خبأت طفلها خلف الباب لتحجب عنه سيل المطر المنهمر . . ...

فنظر الطفل إلى أمه في سعادة بريئة و قد علت على وجهه ابتسامة الرضا ,
و قال لأمه : " ماذا يا ترى يفعل الناس الفقراء الذين ليس عندهم باب حين يسقط عليهم المطر ؟ ! ! "

لقد أحس الصغير في هذه اللحظة أنه ينتمي إلى طبقة الأثرياء . .
ففي بيتهم باب !!!!

ما أجمل الرضا . . . إنه مصدر السعادة و هدوء البال وراحة القلب

اللهم ارزقنا الرضا وارض عنّا يا الله

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الحبعاش رجل فقير جداً مع زوجته ،وذات مساء طلبت منه زوجته شراء
مشط لشعرها الطويل حتى يبقى أنيقا..

نظر إليها الرجل وفي عينيه نظرة حزن ، وقال لها ﻻ أستطيع ذلك ..
حتى أن ساعتي تحتاج إلى قشاط جلد ،و ﻻ أستطيع شراءه ..
لم تجادله زوجته و أبتسمت في وجهه !

في اليوم التالي وبعد أن أنتهى من عمله، ذهب إلى السوق وباع ساعته بثمن قليل ، وأشترى المشط الذي طلبته زوجته ..

وعندما عاد في المساء إلى بيته وبيده المشط وجد زوجته بشعر قصير جداً ، وبيدها قشاط جلد للساعة ،، فنظرا إلى بعضهما وعيناهما مغرورقتان بالدموع..

ليس ﻷن ما فعلاه ذهب سدى !! بل ﻷنهما أحبا بعضهما بنفس القدر ..
وكلاهما أراد تحقيق رغبة اﻵخر*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أشياء إذا فقدناها لا يمكن استرجعها
**في إحدى المطارات كانت سيدة تنتظر طائرتها وعندما طال انتظارها – اشترت علبة بسكويت وكتاباً تقرأه بانتظار الطائرة وبدأت تقرأ...
أثناء قراءتها للكتاب جلس إلى جانبها رجل وأخذ يقرأ كتاباً أيضاً
وعندما بدأت بتناول أول قطعة بسكويت كانت موضوعة على الكرسى إلى جانبها فوجئت بأن الرجل بدأ بتناول قطعة بسكويت من نفس العلبة التى كانت هى تأكل منها فبدأت تفكر بعصبية بأن تلكمه لكمة فى وجهه لقلة ذوقه ولكنها نماسكت على امل ان يمر الوقت بسرعه
وكلما كانت تتناول قطعة بسكويت من العلبة كان الرجل يتناول قطعة أيضا ً وكانت تزداد عصبيتها ولكنها كتمت غيظها
وعندما بقى فى العلبة قطعة واحدة فقط نظرت إليها وتساءلت "ترى ماذا سيفعل هذا الرجل قليل الذوق الآن؟"
واندهشت عندما قسم الرجل القطعة إلى نصفين ثم أكل النصف وترك لها النصف الأخر
فقالت فى نفسها "هذا لا يحتمل"
وفى ذات الوقت اعلن غن وصول الطائره.. فكظمت غيظها مرة آخرى وأخذت كتابها وبدأت بالصعود إلى الطائرة
وبعد أن جلست فى مقعدها بالطائرة فتحت حقيبه يدها وإذ بها تتفاجأ بوجود علبة البسكويت الخاصة بها كما هى مغلفة بالحقيبة !!
كانت الصدمة كبيرة وشعرت بالخجل الشديد
عندها فقط أدركت بأن علبتها كانت طوال الوقت فى حقيبتها وبأنها كانت تأكل من العلبة الخاصة بالرجل !!
فأدركت متأخرة بأن الرجل كان كريما ً جدا ً معها وقاسمها علبة البسكويت الخاصة به دون أن يتذمر أو يشتكى!!

وازداد شعورها بالخجل والعار حين ادركت انه لايمكن ان تشكر الرجل او تعتذر له عن ما بدر منها وان الوقت قد مضى !
أدركت فى هذا الوقت أنهناك دائما ً أشياء اذا فقدناها لا يمكنك استرجاعها:

لا يمكنك استرجاع الحجر بعد إلقائه
لا يمكنك استرجاع الكلمات بعد نطقها
لا يمكنك استرجاع الفرصة بعد ضياعها
لا يمكنك استرجاع الشباب بعد رحيله
لايمكنك استرجاع الوقت بعد مروره

لذلك عزيزي ...
احرص دائماً على أن لا تتسرع بالحكم على الأشياء ...
واحرص على أن لا تضيع فرصة أو لحظة حلوة قد لا تتكرر...
واحرص على ان تفعل شىء خطء لا يمكنك تداركه بعد ذلك
راحه للعقل و القلب و النفس*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة المرأة والاسد
**جاءت امرأة في إحدى القرى لأحد العلماء وهي تظنه ساحرا وطلبت منه أن يعمل لها عملا سحريا بحيث يحبها زوجها حبا لا يرى معه أحد من نساء العالم

قال لها إنك تطلبين شيئا ليس بسهل لقد طلبت شيئا عظيما فهل أنت مستعدة لتحمل التكاليف ؟
قالت : نعم
قال لها : إن الأمر لا يتم إلا إذا أحضرت شعرة من رقبة الأسد
قالت: الأسد ؟ قال : نعم
قالت : كيف أستطيع ذلك والأسد حيوان مفترس ولا أضمن أن يقتلني أليس هناك طريقة أسهل وأكثر أمنا ؟
قال لها : لا يمكن أن يتم لك ما تريدين من محبة الزوج إلا بهذا وإذا فكرت ستجدين الطريقة المناسبة لتحقيق الهدف ....

ذهبت المرأة وهي تفكر في كيفية الحصول على الشعرة المطلوبة فاستشارت من تثق بحكمته فقيل لها أن الأسد لا يفترس إلا إذا جاع وعليها أن تشبعه حتى تأمن شره
أخذت بالنصيحة وذهبت إلى الغابة القريبة منهم وبدأت ترمي للأسد قطع اللحم وتبتعد واستمرت في إلقاء اللحم إلى أن ألفت الأسد وألفها مع الزمن

وفي كل مرة كانت تقترب منه قليلا إلى أن جاء اليوم الذي تمدد الأسد بجانبها وهو لا يشك في محبتها له فوضعت يدها على رأسه وأخذت تمسح بها على شعره ورقبته بكل حنان وبينما الأسد في هذا الاستمتاع والاسترخاء لم يكن من الصعب أن تأخذ المرأة الشعرة بكل هدوء

وما إن أحست بتمكلها للشعرة حتى أسرعت للعالم الذي تظنه ساحرا لتعطيه إياها والفرحة تملأ نفسها بأنها الملاك الذي سيتربع على قلب زوجها وإلى الأبد
فلما رأى العالم الشعرة سألها: ماذا فعلت حتى استطعت أن تحصلي على هذه الشعرة؟

فشرحت له خطة ترويض الأسد، والتي تلخصت في معرفة المدخل لقلب الأسد أولا وهو البطن ثم الاستمرار والصبر على ذلك إلى أن يحين وقت قطف الثمرة

حينها قال لها العالم : يا أمة الله ... زوجك ليس أكثر شراسة من الأسد .. افعلي مع زوجك مثل ما فعلت مع الأسد تملكيه تعرفي على المدخل لقلبه وأشبعي جوعته تأسريه وضعي الخطة لذلك واصبري


يالله لو كانت فعلت هذا المجهود الذى فعلته مع الاسد لكانت امتلكت الرجل نفسه وليس قلبه فقط*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة الصدقة

ﻛﺎﻥ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻳﻨﺰﻝ ﺧﺮﻭﻓﺎً ﻗﺪ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﺍﻩ .. ﻓﺎﻧﻔﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﻭﻫﺮﺏ !!

ﻭﺻﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻳﻄﺮﺩﻩ ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﻴﺖ ﺃﻳﺘﺎﻡ ﻓﻘﺮﺍﺀ !!

ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺃﻡ ﺍﻷﻳﺘﺎﻡ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻛﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻃﻌﺎﻣﺎً ﻭﺻﺪﻗﺔ
ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﺘﺄﺧﺬﻫﺎ...

ﻭﻗﺪ ﺍﻋﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻓﻌﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ...

ﻓﻠﻤﺎ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﺃﻡ
ﺍﻷﻳﺘﺎﻡ ﻓﻨﻈﺮﺕ ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﺟﺎﺭﻫﻢ ﺃﺑﻮ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺠﻬﺪ ﻭﻣُﺘﻌﺐً .. !!

ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻪ : الله ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﺻﺪﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﻳﺎﺑﻮ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ...!!

ﻭﻫﻲ ﺗﻈﻦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻣﺘﺼﺪﻕ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ !!،
،،
ﻓﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺇﻻ ﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺘﻘﺒﻞ
ﻭﺍﺳﻤﺤﻲ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﺃﺧﺘﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺼﻴﺮ ﻣﻌﻜﻢ !!!!!!!

ﻓﺎﻟﺘﻔﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺗﻘﺒﻠﻪ ﻣﻨﻲ ..:

ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﺮ ﻟﻴﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﺧﺮﻭﻓﺎً ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍً ﻓﺮﺃﻯ

ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﻠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻓﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻗﻔﺔ ﻓﺎﺷﺘﺮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﻬﺎ ﺃﺳﻤﻦ ﻣﻦ
ﺧﺮﻭﻓﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺭﺣﺔ .
.
ﺳﺄﻝ ﺃﺑﻮﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﺮ،،،
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺋﻊ: ﺧﺬﻫﺎ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﺨﺘﻠﻒ !!

ﻓﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ..
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺋﻊ :ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺛﻤﻦ،،،

ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺭﺯﻗﻨﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﺑﻤﻴﻼﺩ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﻢ،،

ﻓﻘﻠﺖ : ﻧﺬﺭ ﻋﻠﻲّ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺜﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻋﻄﻲ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﺸﺘﺮٍ ﻣﻨﻲ ﺧﺮﻭﻑ ﻫﺪﻳﺔ ..

ﻓﻬﺬﺍ ﻧﺼﻴﺒﻚ..

ياااااااااااااا الله
ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻗﺔ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺃﺩﺭﺍﻙ ﻣﺎﻟﺼﺪﻗﺔ

” ﺗﺼّﺪﻗُﻮﺍَ “ ﻓـَ / ﻟﻴّﺲَ ﻟﻠﮕﻔﻦْ ﺟﻴُﻮﺏ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*امرأة حاولت التخلص من الجنين ولكن كانت الصدمه ..!!!!في عيادة النسائية تقدمت إحدى السيدات للطبيبة 
وقالت لها متذمرة: أنا بحاجة لمساعدتك، إن طفلي الأول لم يتم عامه الأول بعد، وأنا الآن حامل بالطفل الثاني، ولا أستطيع تحمل مسؤولية طفلين صغيرين الآن بالإضافة إلى مسؤولياتي الأخرى لذا هل يمكنك مساعدتي ؟؟ 
أجابت الطبيبة: وكيف ذلك ؟ 
ردت الأم: هل يمكنك أن تجري لي عملية إجهاض للتخلص من الجنين ؟؟!! 
سكتت الطبيبة برهة ثم قالت: ولكن هذا سيعرض حياتك للخطر، ما رأيك بحل أكثر سلامة لك؟ 
أجابت الأم فرحة بعد أن اطمأنت لاستجابة الطبيبة: وما هو هذا الحل؟ 
قالت الطبيبة: بما أنك لا تستطيعين تحمل مسؤولية طفلين في وقت واحد إذا يمكننا أن نتخلص من الطفل الأول ونبقي على الجنين وبهذا لا تعرضين نفسك للعملية وتكونين أما لطفل واحد فقط!! 
ردت الأم مذعورة: مستحيل، ماذا تقولين، هذه جريمة. أتدركين أنك تتحدثين عن ابني؟ 
فقالت الطبيبة بهدوء: طننت أن هذا الحل أفضل فكلاهما أطفالك ولا فرق بين قتل طفل رضيع وجنين لم ير النور بعد ففي كلتا الحالتين سيموت أحدهما.. 


أطرقت الأم رأسها وقد فهمت مقصد الطبيبة وغادرت العيادة بعد أن سجلت موعد المراجعة الشهري.. 
الأطفال نعمه لايعرف قيمتها الا من حرم منها
اللهم ارزق جميع نساء المسلمين بالذرية الصالحة*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة رائعة بين الطالب والشيخ ...

كان هنالك شيخاً عالماً وطالبه يمشيان بين الحقول عندما شاهدا حذاء قديماً والذي اعتقدا انه لرجل فقير يعمل في احد الحقول القريبة وسينهي عمله بعد قليل.


التفت الطالب إلى شيخه وقال : "هيا بنا نمازح هذا العامل بأن نقوم بتخبئة حذاءه ،ونختبئ وراء الشجيرات وعندما يأتي ليلبسه وسيجده مفقوداً ونرى دهشته وحيرته"


فأجابه ذلك العالم الجليل : " يا بُني يجب أن لا نسلي أنفسنا على حساب الفقراء ، ولكن أنت غني ويمكن أن تجلب لنفسك مزيداً من السعادة والتي تعني شيئا لذلك الفقير بأن تقوم بوضع قطع نقدية بداخل حذاءه ونختبئ نحن ونشاهد مدى تأثير ذلك عليه" .


أعجب الطالب الاقتراح وقام بالفعل بوضع قطع نقديه في حذاء ذلك العامل ثم اختبئ هو وشيخه خلف الشجيرات ليريا ردة فعل ذلك العامل الفقير. وبالفعل بعد دقائق معدودة جاء عامل فقير رث الثياب بعد أن انهى عمله في تلك المزرعة ليأخذ حذاءه .


تفاجأ العامل الفقير عندما وضع رجله بداخل الحذاء بأن هنالك شيئا بداخل الحذاء وعندما أراد إخراج ذلك الشيء وجده نقودا وقام بفعل نفس الشيء عندما لبس حذاءه الاخر ووجد نقودا فيه، نظر ملياً إلى النقود وكرر النظر ليتأكد من أنه لا يحلم.


بعدها نظر حوله بكل الاتجاهات ولم يجد أحدا حوله، وضع النقود في جيبه وخر على ركبتيه ونظر الى السماء باكيا ثم قال بصوت عال يخاطب ربه : أشكرك يا رب، علمت أن زوجتي مريضة وأولادي جياع لا يجدون الخبز ، لقد أنقذتني وأولادي من الهلاك واستمر يبكي طويلا ناظراً الى السماء شاكراً لهذه المنحه من الله تعالى .


تأثر الطالب كثيرا وامتلأت عيناه بالدموع، عندها قال الشيخ الجليل : ألست الآن أكثر سعادة من لو فعلت اقتراحك الاول وخبأت الحذاء؟.


أجاب الطالب لقد استشعرت معنى العطاء ،وتذكرت قول الله تعالى ( وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا وَأَعْظَمَ أَجْرًا ). 


إضاءة:
أعظم المتع ،متعة العطاء .
اللهم اجعلنا من أصحاب اليد العليا ولا تحرمنا من لذة العطاء ..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وقع شجار بين زوجيــن
فجلست المرأة تبكي
وفي هذه الأثناء طرق أهلها الباب، وقد أتو...ا لزيارتها
رؤوا عينيها الدامعة فسألوها عما بها؟؟


فقالت: تصوروا أني جلست أذكركم فبكيت وتمنيت لو أني أراكم،
فسبحان الله الذي جمعنا!


كان الزوج يسمع زوجته وهي (تبرّر) بكاءها لأهلها
فعظمت في عينه، وفرح لحفظها أسرار الزوجية
وقرر ان لا يغضبها مرة ثانية.


اللهم ارزق إخواننا وأخواتنا زوجات وأزواجا صالحين ..*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أبا مريم على جهودك الطيبة ، ونسأل الله تعالى من فضله ، ونسأله الإخلاص في القول والعمل .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

واصل أبا مريم, وصلك الله بعطائه

----------


## انصر النبى محمد

كان هناك صديقان كلاهما يحفظ فى نفس حلقة القرآن الكريم

أحدهما تعرف على أصدقاء سوء تعلم منهم شرب الخمر

والآخر استمر فى حلقة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم

حتى أصبح الأول مدمن للخمر 

عافانا الله واياكم

والآخر أصبح عالما وله طلبه يتعلمون على يديه

وذات يوم العالم خارج من المسجد والطلبة يحيطون به

كان الآخر قاعد على الرصيف يشرب الخمر

فناداه الآخر باسمه فالتفت اليه فقال له 

لا يغرنك ما أنت عليه الآن فقد كنا فى نفس حلقة القرآن جنبا الى جنب

فلا تغتر فانك لا تدرى بما يختم لم

فبكى العالم بكاء شديدا

----------


## انصر النبى محمد

رجل تعدى الثمانين من عمره يسمى الخميس

كان يعيش وحده لا أحد يسأل عليه

اكتئب الرجل اكتئابا شديدا

خرج من بيته وجلس تحت شجره كبيرة وأخذ يبكى حتى أغمى عليه

استيقظ وجد نفسه فى المشفى وقد قطعت رجليه

أخذ يبكى وازداد حزنا وأغمى عليه مرة أخرى

استيقظ فوجد رجلا يجلس بجوارة قال له لا تقلق فانى سأظل بجانبك

نام الرجل وجد هاتفا يقول له فى المنام افعل شيئا لمساعدة الناس

استيقظ من النوم ثم نام

تكرر نفس الهاتف ثلاث مرات

افعل شيئا للناس

استيقظ محتارا وقال كيف يا أساعد الناس وقد فقدت رجلاى وليس يدى سوى يد واحده لا أستطيع الكتابه بها بصورة طبيعية

نام فقيل له فى المنام 

انشر الأمل والتفاؤل للناس

استيقظ وبدأ يتدرب على الكتابه 

كافح كثييرا وجاهد ثم أرسل خطابا الى مصلحة السجون

أخبرهم أنه يريد أن يرسل الى المساجين رسائل يدعوهم فيها الى الأمل 

ردوا عليه برساله أخبروه فيها أنهم موافقون ولكن لا أحد سيجيب عليه

وافق الرجل وبدأ يرسل الرسائل اليهم 

استمر سنه كامله يرسل لهم الرسائل ولا أحد يجيب عليه

حزن الرجل حزنا شديدا وقال لصاحبه

أنا سأعيش وحيدا مره أخرى

لا أحد يجيب على

فى نفس الوقت جاءت رسالة من مصلحة السجون

قال لصاحبه من المؤكد أنهم سيخبروننى أن لا أرسل اليم أى رسائل مرة أخرى

قال له أقرأ الرساله أولا

وجد فيها من مصلحة السجون الى الأخ العزيز

نحن فى غاية الشكر لك لما ترسله لنا من رسائل أثرت فى الكثير من السجناء

ونطلب منك أن تكثر من الرسائل أكثر

وأن توضح الخط قليلا وأن تكتب عبى ورق أسمك من هذا لأن الرسائل تنتقل من زنزانه لأخرى بين السجناء

فرح الرجل فرحا شديدا لم يكد يصدق نفسه

ثم أخبره صديقه أن هناك رجلان ينتظرانه بالخارج

تعجب وقال من يريد مقابلتى

قال له صاحبه اثنان من السجناء أدى فترة العقوبة ويريدان أن يشكراك على ما كنت ترسله لهما من رسائل

ابتهج الرجل وخرج لهما

انكبا عليه يقبلان قدميه ويقولان له نحن فى غاية الشكر لك لما كنت ترسله لنا من رسائل جددت فينا الأمل بعد اليأس

وسبحان الله

أسس هذا الرجل جمعيه وسميت جمعية الخميس

وصل عدد أعضائها الى خمسون ألف عضو

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الشيخ الذكى
من قصص الذكاء
كان هناك رجل وزوجته نشأ خلاف بسيط بينهما ثم تدخل الأب والأخ

فزاد من ذلك الخلاف وتطور إلي أن طلبت الفتاه وأهلها الطلاق

رفض الزوج ذلك وأصر علي عودتها للمنزل .تطور الخلاف حتى وصل إلي

مختار القرية أو شيخ القبيله

فجمعهم الأربعة الزوج والزوجة والأب والأخ ووضعهم أمامه

وقال لهم طالما أنكم مصممون علي الطلاق

( يقصد البنت وأهلها)

فهناك شرط قبل إتمام الطلاق قالوا ما هو يا شيخ

قال لابد أن تنزعي ملابسك حتى يتم الطلاق رفضت في البداية وأمام إصرار الشيخ وافقت

قال لها استتري خلف احدهم وانزعي ملابسك

عند ذلك ذهبت إلي خلف زوجها وعندما شرعت في نزع ملابسها اوقفها الشيخ وقال

انظري الى اين ذهبتي وتركتي اباك واخاك.

يا بنتي المرأة لا يسترها إلا زوجها اذهبي مع زوجك

وهذ قراري وانتهي الخلاف*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ملك كان متزوج 4 زوجات
كان يحب الرابعة حبا جنونيا
ويعمل كل ما في وسعه لإرضائها .

أما الثالثة فكان يحبها أيضا ولكنه يشعر أنها قد تتركه من أجل شخص آخر .

الثانيه كانت هي من يلجأ إليها عند الشدائد وكانت دائما تستمع إليه وتتواجد عند الضيق .

أما الزوجة الأولى فكان يهملها ولا يرعاها ولا يؤتيها حقها مع أنها كانت تحبه كثيرا وكان لها دور كبير في الحفاظ على مملكته .

مرض الملك وشعر باقتراب أجله ففكر وقال :
أنا الآن لدي 4 زوجات ولا أريد أن أذهب إلى القبر وحيداً .

فسأل زوجته الرابعه :
أحببتك أكثر من باقي زوجاتي ،
ولبيت كل رغباتك وطلباتك ،
فهل ترضين أن تأتي معي لتؤنسيني
في قبري
فقالت : ( مستحيل )
وانصرفت فورا بدون إبداء أي تعاطف
مع الملك

فأحضر زوجته الثالثه :
وقال لها : أحببتك طيلة حياتي فهل ترافقيني في قبري
فقالت : ( بالطبع لا )
الحياة جميلة وعند موتك سأذهب وأتزوج من غيرك

فأحضرالزوجة الثانيه :
وقال لها : كنت دائما ألجأ إليك عند الضيق وطالما ضحيت من أجلي وساعدتيني ،
فـ هل ترافقيني في قبري
فقالت : سامحني لا أستطيع تلبية طلبك ،
ولكن أكثر ما أستطيع فعله هو ،
أن أوصلك إلى قبرك

حزن الملك حزنا شديدا ،
على جحود هؤلاء الزوجات .

وإذا بصوت يأتي من بعيد ويقول :
أنا أرافقك في قبرك
أنا سأكون معك أينما تذهب

فـ نظر الملك ، فـ إذا بزوجته الأولى ،
وهي في حالة هزيله ضعيفه مريضه ،
بسبب إهمال زوجها لها ،
فـ ندم الملك على سوء رعايته لها ،
في حياته .
وقال :
كان ينبغي لي أن أعتني بك أكثر من الباقين
ولو عاد بي الزمان لكنت أنت أكثر من أهتم به من زوجاتي الأربعه .

{ في الحقيقه أحبائي الكرام }

كلنا لدينا 4 زوجات ؛

{ الرابعه }
الجسد :
مهما اعتنينا بأجسادنا وأشبعنا شهواتنا ،
فستتركنا الأجساد فورا عند الموت .

{ الثالثه }
الأموال والممتلكات :
عند موتنا ستتركنا وتذهب لأشخاص آخرين .

{ الثانيه }
الأهل والأصدقاء :
مهما بلغت تضحياتهم لنا في حياتنا ،
فلا نتوقع منهم أكثر من إيصالنا للقبور ،
عند موتنا .

{ الأولى }
العمل الصالح :
ننشغل عن تغذيته والاعتناء به ،
على حساب شهواتنا وأموالنا وأصدقائنا ،
مع أن اعمالنا هي الوحيدة التي ستكون معنا في قبورنا .

أرجو منك إعادة قراءة الموضوع
يا ترى إذا تمثل عملك لك اليوم
على هيئة إنسان ........
كيف سيكون شكله وهيئته ؟؟؟...
هزيل ضعيف مهمل ؟
أم قوي مدرب معتنى به ؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

...قصة حقيقية رائعة جدا


في كل يوم جمعة، وبعد الصلاة، كان الإمام وابنه البالغ من العمر إحدى عشرة سنه  يخرجا في إحدى ضواحي أمستردام ويوزعان على الناس كتيبات صغيرة بعنوان "الطريق إلى الجنة" 


وفي أحد الجمع كان الجو باردا وماطرا جدا


الصبي ارتدى الكثير من الملابس حتى لا يشعر بالبرد، وقال: 'حسنا يا أبي، أنا مستعد! 
سأله والده، 'مستعد لماذا'..؟!
قال الابن: يا أبي، لقد حان الوقت لكي نخرج لتوزيع  الكتيبات . 
أجابه أبوه: الطقس شديد البرودة في الخارج . 


أدهش الصبي أباه بالإجابة وقال: "ولكن يا أبى لا يزال هناك أناس يذهبون إلى النار  


 الأب: لن أخرج في هذا الطقس..
قال الصبي: هل يمكنني أن أذهب لتوزيع الكتيبات.. 


تردد والده للحظة ثم قال: يمكنك الذهاب، وأعطاه بعض الكتيبات... 
قال الصبي: شكرا يا أبي! 


ورغم أن عمر هذا الصبي أحد عشر عاماً فقط إلا أنه مشى في شوارع المدينة في هذا الطقس البارد والممطر لكي يوزع الكتيبات على من يقابله من الناس وظل يتردد من باب إلى باب حتى يوزع الكتيبات الإسلامية..


بعد ساعتين من المشي تحت المطر، تبقى معه آخر كتيب وظل يبحث عن أحد المارة في الشارع لكي يعطيه له، ولكن كانت الشوارع مهجورة تماما..
ثم استدار إلى الرصيف المقابل لكي يذهب إلى أول منزل يقابله حتى يعطيهم الكتيب.. 


ودق جرس الباب،  فلم يجب أحد.. 
ظل يدق الجرس مرارا وتكرارا، وﻻ جدوة ولكن شيئا ما يمنعه..من ترك المنزل


مرة أخرى، التفت إلى الباب ودق الجرس وأخذ يطرق على الباب بقبضته بقوه وهو لا يعلم ما الذي جعله ينتظر كل هذا الوقت، وظل يطرق فاذا بالباب يفتح ببطء..


وكانت تقف عند الباب امرأة كبيرة في السن ويبدو عليها علامات الحزن الشديد فقالت له: ماذا أستطيع أن أفعل لك يا بني..؟! 


قال لها الصبي الصغير ونظر لها بعينين متألقتين وعلى وجهه ابتسامة أضاءت لها العالم: 'سيدتي، أنا آسف إذا كنت أزعجتك، ولكن فقط أريد أن أقول لك أن الله يحبك حقا ويعتني بك وجئت أعطيك آخر كتيب معي والذي سوف يخبرك كل شيء عن الله، والغرض الحقيقي من الخلق، وكيفية تحقيق رضوانه... 
وأعطاها الكتيب وأراد الانصراف..


فقالت له: شكرا لك يا بني!  


وبعد أسبوع وبعد صلاة الجمعة، حيث كان الإمام قد انهى محاضرة، 


وقفت سيدة عجوز تقول: 


'لا أحد في هذا الجمع يعرفني، ولم آتي إلى هنا من قبل، وقبل الجمعة الماضية لم أكن مسلمة ولم أفكر أن أكون كذلك..
لقد توفي زوجي منذ أشهر قليلة، وتركني وحيدة تماما في هذا العالم..


ويوم الجمعة الماضيه كان الجو باردا جداً وكانت تمطر، وقد قررت أن أنتحر لأنني لم يبقى لدى أي أمل في الحياة..
لذا أحضرت حبلا وكرسيا وصعدت إلى الغرفة العلوية في بيتي، ثم قمت بتثبيت الحبل جيداً في إحدى عوارض السقف  ووقفت فوق الكرسي وثبت طرف الحبل الآخر حول عنقي، وقد كنت وحيدة ويملؤني الحزن وكنت على وشك أن أقفز..


وفجأة؛؛؛ 
سمعت صوت رنين جرس الباب في الطابق السفلي، فقلت سوف أنتظر لحظات ولن أجيب وأياً كان من يطرق الباب فسوف يذهب بعد قليل..


انتظرت ثم انتظرت حتى ينصرف من بالباب ولكن كان صوت الطرق على الباب ورنين الجرس يرتفع ويزداد.. 


قلت لنفسي مرة أخرى: من يكون!!!؟؟؟.. 
رفعت الحبل من حول رقبتي وقلت أذهب لأرى من يطرق الباب  وبكل هذا الإصرار..
عندما فتحت الباب لم أصدق عيني فقد كان صبيا صغيرا وعيناه تتألقان وعلى وجهه ابتسامة لم أر مثلها من قبل، حتى لا يمكنني أن أصفها لكم.. 


الكلمات التي جاءت من فمه مست قلبي الذي كان ميتا ثم قفز إلى الحياة مره أخرى، وقال لي بصوت حان: سيدتي، لقد أتيت الآن لكي أقول لك إن الله يحبك حقيقة ويعتني بك! 
ثم أعطاني هذا الكتيب الذي أحمله "الـطريق إلى الجنة" 


فأغلقت بابي وبتأن شديد قمت بقراءة الكتاب..
ثم ذهبت إلى الأعلى وقمت بإزالة الحبل والكرسي..
لأنني لن أحتاج إلى أي منهم بعد الآن..
 أنا الآن سعيدة جداً لأنني تعرفت إلى الإله الواحد الحقيقي.. 


 عنوان هذا المركز الإسلامي مطبوع على ظهر الكتيب، جئت إلى هنا بنفسي لأقول  الحمد لله وأشكركم على هذا الملاك الصغير الذي جائنى في الوقت المناسب تماما، ومن خلال ذلك تم إنقاذ روحي من الخلود في الجحيم..... 


دمعت العيون في المسجد وتعالت صيحات التكبير...
الله أكبر...


الإمام الأب نزل عن المنبر وذهب إلى الصف الأمامي حيث كان يجلس ابنه هذا الملاك الصغير..


وأحتضن إبنه بين ذراعيه وأجهش في البكاء أمام الناس دون تحفظ...
ربما لم يكن بين هذا الجمع أب فخور بابنه مثل هذا الأب..







منقووووول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قلبت أوراق متقاعد فوجدت فيها.   (( تمنيــــــــــت ))
- أن أتوظف وفعلا توظفت وأصبح هاجسي


أن أتزوج



تمنيــــــــــت


أن أتزوج ، وفعلا تزوجت


ولكن الحياه موحشه بﻻ اوﻻد




فتمنيــــــــــ  ت


أن أرزق بالأطفال وفعلا رزقت بالأطفال


لكنني ما لبثت إلا وقد سئمت من جدران الشقة



فتمنيــــــــــ  ت


أمتلك منزلا به حديقه


وفعلا وبعد عناء امتلكت المنزل والحديقة ولكن الاوﻻد كبروا


فتمنيــــــــــ  ت


أن أزوجهم وفعلا تزوجوا


لكنني سئمت من العمل ومن مشاقه 


أصبح يتعبني .



فتمنيــــــــــ  ت


أن أتقاعد لأرتاح وفعلا تقاعدت وأصبحت وحيداً كما كنت بعد تخرجي تماما


لكن بعد تخرجي كنت مقبل على الحياة


والآن أنا مدبر عن الحياه




ولكن لا زالت لدي أماني


فتمنيــــــــــ  ت


أن أحفظ القرآن


لكن ذاكرتي خانتني



فتمنيــــــــــ  ت


أن أصوم لله


لكن صحتي لم تسعفني


فتمنيــــــــــ  ت


أن أقوم الليل


لكن قدماي لم تعد تقوى على حملي


وصدق المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال:


( اغتنم خمساً قبل خمس، شبابك قبل هرمك، وصحتك قبل سقمك، وغناك قبل فقرك، وفراغك قبل شغلك، وحياتك قبل موتك ) 


اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك 





منقوووول*​*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*بارك الله في الأخت أم علي طويلبة علم على هذه القصص...*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتاة تتحجب عن أخيها .. والسبب ؟؟أحد الاخوات في قمة الالتزام
وابتلاها الله بأخ لا يصلي
تعلمون مــــــــــــاذ  ا فعلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بعد أن فشلت كل محاولاتها في إرجاعه لصوابه
ألهما قلبها الصادق ............
المحب إلى كل شي ...............
ولأول مرة أسمع به .................
قالت : 
هو لا يصلي
ولا يسمع النصيحة
إذا هو كـــــــااااااا  اااااااااافر ............. ......
فتحجبت عنه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وغطت وجهها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أبت أن يرى منها شي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أخته ومعه في نفس المنزل ولا يراها ........!!!!!!
بل أصبح يتحرج منها ...........!!!!
فإذا دخل إلى المنزل فجأة أغطت وجهها
وطلبت أن يستأذن قبل الدخول عليها ......!!!!!!!
الشاب قد ضاق ذرعاً بما رأى .......
أحس بعظم ذنبة.........
وكره ما رأى من أخته .........
وسبحان الله كان لفعلها وقع قوي عليه........
فعاد إلى صوابه.....
ما أروع عزيمتها لأخيها..........
كرهت أن تراه في النار وأحبت له الجنه ............
فحققت ما تريده ......*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مقبرة في السعودية تعود لأكثر من 30 سنة شاهد ماذا وجدوا داخلها ؟!**
قصة حقيقية بمعنى يبكي القلب!!**
يروي الشيخ/ عبود العسيري فيقول ..
والله اني لمحدثكم بقصة واني على يقين بها ومن حدثني بها عدول وهم من رأوها بام اعينهم!! اسمعوا يا شباب الامة
قبل شهور.. تأتي الموافقه على اكمال عمل طريق ( أبها – الحجاز ) والذي يمر على منطقه تسمى "شمره" وصلوا الى هذه المنطقه فاوقف عملهم وجود مقبرة قديمه اوقفت اتمام مرور الطريق بشكل مستقيم!!
ذهبت تلك الشركه الى المحكمه في "شمرة" ثم قدموا استدعاء للاستفتاء في نقل هذه المقبرة لمكان اخر!! شكلوا لجنه من المحكمه ومن هيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ومن اعيان البلده لاتخاذ القرار !! وليشهدوا هذا الموقف!!
وبالفعل صدرت الفتوى بنقل هذه القبور الى مكان اخر!! والذي يستدعي نبش قبر تلو الاخر ونقل الجثامين لمقبرة اخرى!!
بدأوا في عملهم .. اذخوا ينبشوا القبور قبرا قبرا ..ما وجدوا في هذه القبور سوي عظام .. و رفات.. وروائح تحاكي بقدم هذه المقبره..
كان اخر من دفن في المقبرة شخص منذ اكثر من 30 سنه!!نبشوا قبور كثيرة حتى اتوا الى قبر كانت فيه المفاجأه .. اخذوا ينبشوا القبر حتى وسلوا الى اللحود والصلايا .. واذا بالجميع يكبر ... الله اكبر .. الله اكبر!!!
لقد وجدوا صاحب القبر في كفنه كما هو ما تغير!! ولا يزال الكفن كما هو ابيض !! تخرج منه رائحة طيبه ذكيه !! فضلا عن ما هو داخل ذاك الكفن!!
اخرجوه من القبر ولازال الجميع يكبر !! يالله ... يالله .. من هو سعيد الحظ الذي كانت له هذه الكرامه!! فتحوا الغطاء عن وجهه فعرفه اعيان قريبته !! انه فلان ابن فلان !! كان قد مات قبل 30 سنه!! والله يا احبتي ما تغير!! وجهه.. هو.. هو !! جسده هو..هو!! ما تغير!!
اخذوه وحمله الى ابيه .. لازال ابيه على قيد الحياة!! طرقوا الباب على ابوه!! ثم ادخوا الولد على الاب .. فتح الغطاء عن وجهه ..ثم جعله في حضنه!! اخذ ينظر في وجهه ويكبر ويقول يا الله ما اعظمك !! يا الله ما اكرمك بعد 30 سنه تعيد الي ابني ما تغير منه شيء!!
حملوا ونقلوه الى قبره .. ثم عاد الصالحون من قومه يسألوا ابوه.. نسألك بالله على ماذا مات ابنك!! لماذا هذه النهايه!! 30 سنه ما تغير في قبره!! 30 سنه رأئحته طيبه ذكيه وكأنه دفن اليوم !!
اسمعوا يا شباب !! اسمعوا يا من ضيعتم الصلاه!!
قال ذاك الاب : والله اني منذ ان عرفت ولدي نضج ما تأخر ولا فاتته تكبيرة الاحرام!! ولا فاته الصف الاول!! والله اني منذ عرفت ولدي ما عمري ايقظته لصلاة الفجر!! ويوم اتي لاوقظه لصلاة الفجر اجده موستيقظ متوضأ!! والله ما اتعبني يوما في قضية الصلاه ..محافظ على صلاته!!
والله يا اخواني واخواتي .. والله والله ما نسعد في حياتنا الا بالدين!! الا بالطاعه !! الا بالعباده!! لن تسعدنا شاشات وقنوات ولن تسعدنا مباريات وكأس عالم !! والله لن نسعد اذا تعلقت قلوبنا بغير الله!! لن نسعد الا بالقرب من الله!!
اللهم اجعل قلوبنا معلقه بك .. اللهم اجعل قلوبنا معلقه بك وليس بغيرك..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يحكي أحدهم قائلاً بعد خلافه مع والدتهوخروجه من المنزل غاضباً :اخرجت جوالي وأنا على بوابة الجامعة فكتبت رسالة أداعب بها قلب والدتي الحنون فكان مما كتبت:


"عَلمت للتو أن باطن قدم الإنسان يكون أكثر ليونة ونعومة
من ظاهرها يا غالية فهل يأذن لي قدمكم ويسمح لي كبريائكم
بأن أتأكد من صحة هذه المقولة بشفتاي؟"


أدخلت جوالي في جيبي وأكملت طريقي ولمّا وصلت للبيت وفتحت الباب
وجدت أمي تنتظرني في الصالة وهي بين دمع وفرح


قالت: "لا لن أسمح لك بذلك لأنني متأكدة من صحة هذه المقولة
فقد تأكدت من ذلك عندما كنت أقبل قدماك ظاهراً وباطناً
يوم أن كنت صغيراً"


ولا أذكر سوى دموعي وهي تتساقط بعد ما قالتها !!


سيرحلون يوما بأمر ربنا فَتقربوا لهُم قبل ان تفقدوهم .. !!
وإن كانوا قد رحلوا فترحموا عليهم وادعوا لهم ..
ربٍ ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*تقول فتاة ....
عندما كنت ألبس مﻼبس ضيقة و قصيرة و أضع المكياج
كان الشباب كلهم متلهفون و يتوددون لي باسم الحب .....
وعندما ارتديت مﻼبس طويلة محتمشة و خففت وضع المكياج لم أرَ أي نظرة من أي شاب ....!!!!
فتعلمت عدة أشياء أهمها :
- أن السلع الرخيصة يـنظر إليها الـكثيرون.
- السلع الثمينة ﻻ ينظر إليها إﻻ من كان حقاً سيشتريها.*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أبا مريم ، ونفع بك . كلامك مؤثر ، موقظ للقلوب . اللهم ارزقنا قلوبا سليمة .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*بارك الله فيك شيخنا أبا مالك المديني، فنحن نحتاج والله إلى يقظة القلوب وقصصًا تشحذ النفوس، فاللهم ارزقنا الإخلاص في القول والفعل والعمل...*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة المرأة والفقيهسمعت امرأة أن عبد الله بن مسعود- رضي الله عنه- لعن من تغير خلقتها من النساء، فتفرق بين أسنانها للزينة، وترقق حاجبيها.
فذهبت إليه، وسألته عن ذلك، 
فقال لها: ومالي لا ألعن من لعنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو في كتاب الله.
قالت المرأة في دهشة واستغراب: 
لقد قرأت القرآن الكريم كله لكني لم أجد فيه شيئا يشير إلى لعن من يقمن بعمل مثل هذه الأشياء.
وهنا ظهرت حكمة الفقيه الذي يفهم دينه فهما جيدا، 
فقال للمرأة:
أما قرأت قول الله تعالى: { وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا}؟!
أجابت المرأة: بلى، 
فقال لها: إذن فقد نهى القرآن عنه- أيضا-..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ابن الميتة...
هذه قصة واقعية حدثت في بيروت..منذ 20 عام تقريبا توفيت سيدة وهي حامل بشهرها الثامن فاقترح الأطباء اخراج الجنين ولكن الزوج رفض على عكس اهل المتوفاة كانو يتمنون ذلك ولكن عناد الزوج حال دون اخراج الجنين وبعد مرور اربعة أشهر على دفن السيدة سمع رجل بكاء طفل ولكن كان صوته بعيدا جدا فتقدم نحو القبر وضع اذنه على القبر فاذا بالصوت ات من داخل القبر، فخاف وذهب الى الشرطة لكي يبلغ عما سمع فحضرو ومعهم شيخ المنطقة وطبيب وقامو بنبش القبر واذا بطفل يرضع من من صدر امه فسبحان الله ان الله قادر على كل شيء، فالجانب اللي يرضع من صدر امه حي والجانب الاخر متحلل.
فكانت الصدمة كبيرة لهم، وما زال هذا الولد حي يرزق ويسمى بابن الميتة.


سبحان الخالق يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الفلاح والحكيميُروى أن عجوزاً حكيماً كانَ يسكُنُ في إحدى القُرى الريفيةِ البسيطة، وكان أهلُ هذه القرية يثقونَ بهِ وبعلمهِ، ويثقونَ في جميعِ إجاباتِهِ على أسئلتهم ومخاوفهم.
وفي أحدِ الأيام ذهبَ فلاحٌ مِن القرية إلى هذا العجوز الحكيم وقال له بصوتٍ محموم:
أيها الحكيم.. ساعدني.. لقد حدثَ لي شيءٌ فظيع.. لقد هلكَ ثوري وليس لدي حيوانٌ يساعدني على حرثِ أرضي!!.. أليسَ هذا أسوأ شيءٍ يُمكن أن يحدثَ لي؟؟
فأجاب الحكيم : ربما كان ذلك صحيحاً وربما كان غير ذلك
فأسرعَ الفلاّح عائداً لقريته، وأخبر الجميع أن الحكيمَ قد جنّ، بالطبع.. كان ذلك أسوأ شيءٍ يُمكن أن يَحدُثَ للفلاّح، فكيف لم يتسنَّ للحكيم أن يرى ذلك!!.
إلا أنه في اليومِ ذاته، شاهدَ الناس حصاناً صغيراً وقوياً بالقُربِ مِن مزرعةِ الرجل، ولأن الرجلَ لم يعُدْ عِنده ثورٌ لِيُعينهُ في عملِهِ، راقتْ له فكرةُ إصطياد الحصان ليَحلَّ محل الثور.. وهذا ما قام به فعلاً.
وقد كانت سعادة الفلاحِ بالغةً.. فلم يحرث الأرضَ بمِثلِ هذا اليُسر مِن قبل، وما كان مِن الفلاّح إلا أن عاد للحكيم وقدّم إليه أسفهُ قائلاً:
لقد كنتَ مُحقاً أيها الحكيم.. إن فقداني للثور لم يكُن أسوأ شيءٍ يُمكن أن يحدثَ لي، لقد كان نعمةً لم أستطعْ فهمها، فلو لم يحدث ذلك لما تسنّى لي أبداً أن أصيد حِصاناً جديداً... لابد أنك توافقني على أن ذلك هو أفضل شيءٍ يُمكنُ أن يحدث لي!!!
فأجاب الحكيم : ربما نعم وربما لا
فقال الفلاح لنفسه: لا.. ثانيةً!!!!!
لابد أن الحكيم قد فقد صوابه هذه المرة.
وتارةً أخرى لم يُدرك الفلاّح ما يحدث، فبعد مرورِ بضعة أيامٍ سقط إبن الفلاح مِن فوق صهوة الحصان فكُسرت ساقه، ولم يعُدْ بمقدوره المساعدة في أعمال الحصاد.
ومرةً أخرى ذهب الفلاّح إلى الحكيم وقال له:
كيف عرفتَ أن إصطيادي للحصان لم يكنْ أمراً جيداً؟؟.. لقد كنتَ أنتَ على صواب ثانيةً، فلقد كُسرت ساقُ إبني ولن يتمكن مِن مُساعدتي في الحصاد... هذه المرة أنا على يقين بأن هذا أسوأ شيءٍ يُمكن أن يحدثَ لي، لابد أنك توافقني هذه المرة...
ولكن.. وكما حدثَ مِن قبل، نظرَ الحكيم إلى الفلاّح وأجابه بصوتٍ تعلوه الشفقة:ربما نعم.. وربما لا


استشاط الفلاّح غضباً مِن جهل الحكيم وعاد مِن فوره إلى القرية، وهو غيرُ مُدركٍ لما يقصده الحكيم من عبارته تلك.
في اليوم التالي..قدم الجيش واقتاد جميع الشباب والرجال القادرين للمشاركة في الحرب التي اندلعت للتو، وكان إبن الفلاح الشاب الوحيد الذي لم يصطحبوه معهم لأن ساقه مكسورة.


ومِن هنا كُتبت له الحياة في حين أصبح مصير الغالبية من الذين ذهبوا للحرب أن يلقوا حتفهم.
يقول الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز:
{وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تُحِبُّواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمون}*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا أبا مريم

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وأنت بمثل أخي الحبيب وشيخي الكريم...*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*البنت أم الولد...
هذه قصة حقيقية وصاحبة القصة حية ترزق وهي معلمة بأحدى مدارس الدولة..
تقول فيها:
كان هناك أمرأة لها خمس بنات فهددها زوجها ان هي ولدت بنتا فانه سيتخلص منها(أي البنت) ولدت بنتا فقام الأب وضعها في المسجد ليلا وعندما صلى الفجر وجدها لم تؤخذ 
فرجع وأسبوع وهو على هذا الحال وأخيرا وضعها في البيت ثم حملت الأم وأت بولد فمات البنت الكبرى وحملت مرة أخرى بولد ثم مات البنت الثانية وهكذا الى أن توفيت البنات الخمس ورزقو بخمسة أولاد..
لكن البنت التي أراد والدها أن يتخلص منها فانها كبرت وتوفيت الأم وأصبحت البنت معلمة وقامت على والدها وأحضرت له الخدم وجلست بدون زواج رغم انها جميلة 
وهذا ما حدث عندما تساءلت زميلاتها في المدرسة لماذا لم تتزوج حيث ذكرت لهم انها لا تستطيع أن تترك والدها حيث ان أخوتها لا يأتون إليه الا كل ثلاثة أشهر 
وتقول هذه المعلمة البارة ان اباهم دائم البكاء على فعله حيث انه أراد يوما أن يتخلص منها فكانت النتيجة برها به.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*بدون مقابل...
جاء طفلنا الصغير إلى أمه في المطبخ ذات مساء ، بينما كانت تعد العشاء وسلمها ورقة كان قد دون فيها بعض الأشياء ، بعد أن جففت الأم يديها قرأت الورقة ، وهذا ما قام بكتابته : 
تهذيب الحشائش : 5.00
تنظيف وتنظيم غرفتي هذا الأسبوع : 1.00
الذهاب للمتجر لشراء ما تحتاجين : 0.50
العناية بأخي الصغير أثناء خروجك للتسوق : 0.25
إخراج القمامة : 1.00
الحصول على درجات مرتفعة في الشهادة المدرسية : 5.00
إجمالي الدين : 12.75 دولاراً 

قالت له أمه وهي تنظر إليه عندما كان واقفا منتظرا : حسنا سوف أخبرك : أخذت القلم ، وقلبت الورقة التي كتب عليها ، وهذا ما كتبته : 
بالنسبة للتسعة أشهر التي حملتك فيها عندما كنت تنمو وتكبر بداخلي ، فهي دون مقابل 
وبالنسبة لكل الليالي التي سهرتها معك أطببك وأدعو لك ، فهي دون مقابل 
بالنسبة لكل الأوقات العصيبة وكل الدموع التي تسببت أنت فيها طوال السنين ، فهي دون مقابل 
عندما تجمع ذلك فإن حبي لك كان من دون مقابل 
ووبالنسبة لكل الليالي التي كان يملؤها الخوف والقلق الذي كنت أعرف أنه كان ينتظرنا دون مقابل 
بالنسبة للعب والطعام والملابس وحتى تنظيف أنفك لم يكن لكل هذا أي مقابل يا بني 
وعندما تجمعها جميعا فإن ثمن الحب الحقيقي كان من دون مقابل 
عندما انتهى طفلنا من قراءة ما كتبته أمه امتلأت عيناه بالدموع ونظر إلى أمه وقال : أمي ، إنني أحبك بالفعل 
ثم أخذ القلم وكتب على ورقته هذه الجملة وبحروف كبيرة : دفع بالكامل !*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أصلح عيوبك
انتقل رجل مع زوجته الى منزل جديد، وفي صبيحة اليوم الأول وبينما يتناولان وجبة الافطار،قالت الزوجة مشيرة من خلف زجاج النافذة المطلة على الحديقة المشتركة بينهما وبين جيرانهما:
انظر يا عزيزي، إن غسيل جارتنا ليس نظيفا كما ينبغي .. لابد أنها تشتري مسحوقا رخيصا….
ثم دأبت الزوجة على إلقاء نفس التعليق في كل مرة ترى جارتها تنشر الغسيل، وبعد شهر اندهشت الزوجة عندما رأت الغسيل نظيفا على حبال جارتها ..
فقالت لزوجها: انظر .. أخيرا تعلمت جارتنا كيف تغسل ..
فأجاب الزوج: عزيزتي، لقد نهضت مبكرا هذا الصباح ونظفت زجاج النافذة التي تنظرين منها .. !!!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة ذكاء ودهاءيحكى ان كلثوم بن الأغر ( المعروف بدهائه وذكائه ) . .
كان قائدا" في جيش عبدالملك بن مروان
وكان الحجاج بن يوسف يبغض كلثوم
فدبر له مكيده جعلت عبدالملك بن مروان يحكم على كلثوم بن الأغر بالاعدام بالسيف فذهبت أم كلثوم إلى عبدالملك بن مروان تلتمس عفوه فاستحى منها لأن عمرها جاوز المائه عام . .
فقال لها :
سأجعل الحجاج يكتب في ورقتين الأولى يعدم وفي الورقه الثانيه لايعدم
ونجعل ابنكِ يختار ورقه قبل تنفيذ الحكم فإن كان مظلوم نجاه آللـَ? . .
فخرجت والحزن يعتريها فهي تعلم أنّ الحجاج يكره ابنها والأرجح أنّه سيكتب في الورقتين يعدم . .
فقال لها ابنها لا تقلقي يا أماه ،
ودعي الأمر لي ..
وفعلا قام الحجاج بكتابه كلمة (يعدم ) في الورقتين /
وتجمع الملأ في اليوم الموعود ليروا ما سيفعل
كلثوم ..
ولما جاء كلثوم في ساحة القصاص
قال له الحجاج وهو يبتسم بخبث
اختر واحده -
فابتسم كلثوم !
واختار ورقه وقال :اخترت هذه.
ثم قام ببلعها دون أن يقرأها
فاندهش الوالي وقال ماصنعت ياكلثوم :
لقد أكلت الورقه دون أن نعلم ما بها !
فقال كلثوم :
يامولاي اخترت ورقه وأكلتها دون أن أعلم مابها ولكي نعلم مابها ، انظر للورقه الأخرى فهي عكسها . .
فنظر الوالي للورقة الباقية فكانت{ يعدم }
فقالوا لقد اختار كلثوم أن لا يعدم
بقليل من التفكير نستطيع صنع أشياء عظيمة .. فإذا أردت صنع الاشياء العظيمة عليك " بالتفكير " .*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لا تنخدعي بما يظهره الناس أمامك زوجان ذهبا معا إلى حديقة الحيوان فوجدوا القرد يلعب مع زوجته
فقالت له: يالها من قصة حب رائعة
وعندما ذهبا إلى قفص الأسود وجدا الأسد يجلس صامتا بينما زوجته تبعد عنه قليلا
فقالت له: يالها من قصة حب مأساوية
فقال لها: ألقي هذه الزجاجة الفارغة تجاه زوجته وشاهدي ماذا سيفعل!!!
وعندما ألقتها هاج الأسد وصاح من أجل الدفاع عن زوجته!!!!
وعندما ألقتها على قفص القرود ترك القرد زوجته…هاربا حتى لا تصيبه الزجاجة!!!
فقال لها: لا تنخدعي بما يظهره الناس أمامك 
فهناك من يخدعون الناس بمشاعرهم المزيفة
وهناك من يحتفظون بمشاعرهم داخل قلوب مغلفة*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(بكاء الحكماء)ﺑﻜﻰ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺒﺮ ﻭﻟﺪﻩ ﻓﻘﻴﻞ ﻟﻪ : ﻛﻴﻒ ﺗﺒﻜﻲ ﻭﺃﻧﺖ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻥ ﻻ ﻳﻔﻴﺪ ؟
ﻓﻨﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺳﺎﺋﻠﻪ ﻃﻮﻳﻼً ﺛﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺘﺤﺴﺮﺍً : ﺇﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺒﻜﻴﻨﻲ !
ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻧﺤﻦ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ..ﻧﺒﻜﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺣﻴﺎﻥ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻥ ﻻ ﻳﻔﻴﺪ ..
ﻟﻜﻨﻨﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺭﺍﺣﺘﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻉ ﻭﻧﻠﺘﻤﺲ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺰﺍﺀ ..
ﻭﺣﺴﻨﺎً ﻧﻔﻌﻞ ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﺍﺷﺘﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ , ﻓﺎﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﺎﺀ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺗﺜﻘﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻫﻤﻮﻣﻪ ﺃﻭ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺃﻓﺮﺍﺣﻪ  ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﻳﺘﺨﻔﻒ ﺑﺪﻣﻮﻋﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﺗﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺴﻲ، ﻭﻳﻐﺴﻞ ﺃﺷﺠﺎﻧﻪ ﻭﻳﺒﺮﺩ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﻴﺐ ﺃﺣﺰﺍﻧﻪ, ﻭﻟﻘﺪ ﺃﺛﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎﺀ ﺃﻥ ﻟﻠﺪﻣﻮﻉ ﺃﻓﻀﺎﻻً ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﻟﻮﻻﻫﺎ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﺣﺘﻤﻞ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻟﻤﺔ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ..
ﻓﺎﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﺎﺳﺘﻪ ﻳﻔﺮﺯ ﺟﺴﻤﻪ ﻣﻮﺍﺩ ﻛﻴﻤﺎﻭﻳﺔ ﺿﺎﺭﺓ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻉ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﺺ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺿﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻓﺘﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻨﺎً ﻣﻔﻴﺪﺍً ﻟﻠﺤﺠﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺮ ﻭﻋﻀﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺘﻔﻴﻦ ..
ﻭﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﺎﺀ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﺿﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺳﺮﻋﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ، ﻭﺗﺴﺘﺮﺧﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻼﺕ ﻭﻳﺘﺴﻠﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺷﻌﻮﺭ
ﻏﺮﻳﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﻟﻠﻬﻤﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺑﻜﺘﻪ ﻧﻈﺮه ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻭﺿﻮح وموضعيه ..
أسعدكم الله جميعا ورزقكم الراحه والسعادة في الدارين*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة إعلان بيع منزلأراد رجل أن يبيع بيته وينتقل إلى بيت أفضل، فذهب إلى أحد أصدقائه وهو رجل أعمال وخبير في أعمال التسويق….
وطلب منه أن يساعده في كتابة إعلان لبيع البيت، وكان الخبير يعرف البيت جيداً فكتب وصفاً مفصلاً له أشاد فيه بالموقع الجميل والمساحة الكبيرة ووصف التصميم الهندسي الرائع ثم تحدث عن الحديقة وحمام السباحة…..الخ…
وقرأ كلمات الإعلان علي صاحب المنزل الذي أصغى إليه في اهتمام شديد وقال… أرجوك أعد قراءه الإعلان!!
وحين أعاد الكاتب القراءة صاح الرجل يا له من بيت رائع.. لقد ظللت طول عمري أحلم باقتناء مثل هذا البيت
ولم أكن أعلم إني أعيش فيه إلي أن سمعتك تصفه ثم أبتسم قائلاً : "من فضلك لا تنشر الإعلان فبيتي غير معروض للبيع!
لحظة من فضلك لم تنته بعد …"
هناك مقولة قديمه تقول أحصي البركات التي أعطاها الله لك واكتبها واحدة واحدة وستجد نفسك أكثر سعادة مما قبل…
إننا ننسى أن نشكر الله تعالى لأننا لا نتأمل في البركات ولا نحسب ما لدينا…
ولأننا نرى المتاعب فنتذمر ولا نرى البركات.

قال أحدهم: إننا نشكو… لأن الله جعل تحت الورود أشواك…
وكان الأجدر بنا أن نشكره…لأنه جعل فوق الشوك وردا …!!

ويقول آخر: تألمت كثيراً عندما وجدت نفسي حافي القدمين ….
ولكني شكرت الله بالأكثر حينما وجدت آخرليس له قدمين*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الشاب والمتسولمر شاب برجل فقير (متسول) فتوقف عنده ليقدم له إحساناً، ولكن لما وضع يده في جيوبه .. وجد أنه قد نسي المحفظه ..
فأعتذر إلي الفقير قائلاً: معذرة يا أبي!!
لقد نسيت نقودي بالمنزل ..و إن شاء الله ستكون النقود معي عند عودتي فرد عليه الفقير قائلاً : عفواً يا أبني لقد أعطيتني أكثر من الجميع فدهش الفتي لكني يا أبي لم اعطيك شيئاً .. بالمرة فقال له: "أنك حين أعتذرت لي قلت لي يا ابي و هذه الكلمة لم اسمعها من أحد وهي أغلى كلمة عندي".*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الولد الكسولكان لرجل حكيم ولد كسول لا يحب العمل، وكان هذا الأمر يزعج الأب ويحزنه.
في أحد الأيام طلب الأب من ابنه الخروج إلى العمل وكسب الرزق، فحزن الابن الكسول ولما رأى إصرار والده على ذلك خطرت بذهنه فكرة أعادت إليه سعادته، وهي الخروج كالعادة إلى النزهة وتمضية النهار باللعب و الرجوع إلى البيت مساءً وكأنه أمضى النهار في العمل،وإذا سأله أبوه عن المال الذي كسبه أخرج له ديناراً كان قد أدّخره...
وأعجبته هذه الفكرة ونفذها بدقة لكن الأب الحكيم كان ذكياً فلم تنجح معه هذه الحيلة فأراد أن يعرف مدى اهتمام ابنه بما كسبه من النقود، إذ ألقاه في نارٍ تشتعل بالقرب منه فأحترق الدينار ولم يهتم الابن.
وفي اليوم التالي تكرر الأمر، وعندما وجد الابن أن نقوده قد نفدت، قرر أن يخرج للعمل فوراً، وإلا فماذا سيقدم لأبيه..
وفي الصباح اليوم التالي خرج مبكراً فتوكل على الله وبدأ يبحث عن عمل بشكل جدّي حتى وجده، وأخذ يعمل حتى المساء، وعاد إلى البيت متعباً منهكاً، قدّم الدينار لأبيه، ولما أراد الأب أن يلقيه في النار كما فعل في اليومين السابقين صرخ الابن:
"ماذا تفعل يا أبي ؟ لقد حصلت على هذا الدينار بجهدٍ شاق."
فضحك الأب وقد عرف أن هذا الدينار قد تعب ابنه من أجل كسبه تعباً شديداً وأنه ثمرة عمله وجهده فأخذه وضمه إلى صدره.
أما الابن فقد خجل من نفسه وصار يخرج كل يوم للعمل بجد ونشاط.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الوالدين (الأب)**
تلبس حذائه فتتعثر من كبر حذائه لصغر قدمك
تلبس نظارته تشعر بالعظمة
تلبس شماغه فتشعر بالوقار
تطلبه مفتاح سيارته وتحلم أنك هو وأنك تقودها.
يخطر في بالك شيء تافه فتتصل عليه وقت دوامه ويرد ويتقبلك بكل صدر رحب ولاتعلم ربما مديره وبخه أو زميله ضايقه أو مصاريفكم أثقلته


وتطلبه بكل هدوء :
"بابا جيبلي معاك حاجة"
ويرد :
من عيوني!
يأتي البيت وقد أُرهق من الدوام والحر والزحمة ونسي طلبك.


فتقول :أين ماطلبت؟
فيتعنى ويخرج ليحضر لك طلبك التافه بكل سعادة متناسيًا إرهاقه!!!.


واليوم .........
لاتلبس حذائه ؛بسبب ذوقه القديم!!!.
تحتقر ملابسه أغراضه وسيارته- التي كنت تباهي بها أصحابك- ؛لأنها لاتروق لك،
وكلامه لايلائمك! !!.
وحركاته تشعرك بالاشمئزاز! !!، ويصيبك الإحراج منه لو قابل أصحابك !
تتأخر فيقلق عليك ويتصل بك!!!، فتشعر بأنه يضايقك وقد لا ترد عليه إذا تكرر الإتصال والقلق!!!!.
تعود للبيت متاخراً فيوبخك؛ ليشعرك بالمسؤولية، ويستمر في مشوار تربيتك ؛لأنه راع،
وكل راع مسؤول عن رعيته، فترفع صوتك عليه، وتضايقه بكلامك، وردودك فيسكت
ليس خوفاً منك بل صدمةً منك!


بالأمس في شبابه يرفعك على كتفه، واليوم أنت أطول منه بكثير! !!.
بالأمس تتلعثم في الكلام وتخطيء في الأحرف واليوم لايسكتك أحد! !!!.
تناسيت..
مهما ضايقك فهو وااااالدك..
كما تحملك في طفولتك، وسفهك، وجهلك؛
فتحمّله في مرضه ،و شيخوخته
أحسن إليه ..
فغيرك يتمنى رؤيته من جديد.
سألوني أي رجل تحب؟


فـقلت :
من انتظرني تسعه أشهر
واستقبلني بفرحته،
ورباني على حساب صحته.
هو الذي سيبقى أعظم حـب بقلبي للأبد! !!.
عذراً لـجميع الرجال فـلا أحد يشبه أبي !!!!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*بعد أربع سنوات من الزواج .. بدأ الناس يتكلمون في زواجهم .. لم ينجبوا ,, والعيب في من ؟؟


لا أحد يعلم .. ذهب هو وزوجته إلى المستشفى .. نتائج التحاليل .. الزوجه :لا تنجب .. الزوج : سليم ..


دخل على الطبيب قبل زوجته .. واستفسر .. فقال له الطبيب زوجتك لا تنجب .. مريضة ..
فاسترجع الرجل .. وحمد الله عز وجل ..
فقال للطبيب : سوف أذهب لأنادي زوجتي .. ولكن أريدك أن تقول أن العيب فيني .. وليس فيها .. وألح على الطبيب .. فوافق ..
ذهب .. وأتى بزوجته من غرفة انتظار النساء .. ودخل على الطبيب .. فقال: أنت يا فلان (الزوج) عقيم !!
ولا أمل لك بالشفاء إلا من رب العالمين ..
فاسترجع أمام زوجته وبدأ عليه علامة الحزن .. وأيضا الرضاء بقضاء الله وقدره ..
رجع إلى البيت .. لم تمض سوى أيام قلائل .. حتى انتشر الخبر .. للأقارب والجيران ..
مضت خمس سنوات .. والزوجان صابران .. حتى أتت تلك اللحظة .. التي قالت فيها الزوجة .. يا فلان لقد تحملتك .. 9 سنوات .. وأنا أريد الطلاق .. حتى أصبحت في نظر الناس أنها الزوجة الطيبة التي جلست مع زوجها وهو لا ينجب هذه المده .. ولها الحق في كلامها .. وأن الزوج مهمل في صحته .. وعلاجه ..الخ
الزوجه: أريد أن أتزوج وأرى أولادي
فقال الزوج : يا زوجتي .. هذ ابتلاء من الله عزوجل .. ووووووووو..الخ
فقالت : أجل أجلس معك هذه السنة فقط .. فوافق الزوج .. وأمله في ربه كبير..
لم تمضي سوى أيام على تلك المحادثة حتى أصيبت الزوجه بفشل كلوي .. فتدهورت نفسيتها ..
فأصبحت تلقي اللوم على زوجها .. وأنه السبب .. لماذا لا يطلقني .. وأتزوج أريد أن أرى أولادي..
تنومت هذه الزوجة .. في المستشفى .. فقال : الزوج إني مسافر لخارج المملكة .. لبعض الأعمال ..
وسأعود أن شاء الله .. فقالت الزوجه .. تسافر ..؟؟ قال : لأبحث لكي عن كلية ..!!
واتصل بزوجته .. وبشرها بأنه حصل على متبرع .. وسوف يصل بأسرع وقت .. 
وقبل العملية بيوم أتى المتبرع من جنسية عربية .. وسلم على الزوج وعلى والد الزوجه وأخوها .. ونالته تلك الدعوات الحسنة ..
ثم استأذن الزوج زوجته بالسفر للخارج .. لينهي بعض الأعمال ..
فقالت زوجته .. أنا بسوي عملية .. وتخليني .. أصلا أنت ما أنت زوج .. أنت !!!!!!!! 
تمت العملية ونجحت ... والزوج .. مر اسبوع .. عاد الزوج .. وفي وجهه علامات التعب .. 
نعم لا يذهب فكرك بعيدا .. 
هو 
هو المتبرع ..!! وما الرجل ىالعربي إلا تمثيلية .. 
نعم لقد تبرع لزوجته بكليته .. ولا يعلم .. أحد ..
وبعد العملية بتسعة شهوووور .. تحمل هذه الزوجه .. وتضع مولودها البكر ..
عمت الفرحة الجميع .. الأقارب .. والجيران .. الزوج .. الزوجه..
وبعد .. أن عادت المياه إلى مجاريها .. 
الزوج .. قد أكمل في هذه الفترة الماجستير والدكتوراه .. في الشريعة الإسلامية .. وهو كاتب عدل في جده ..
استغل هذه الفترة من حياته .. فأصبح حافظا لكتاب الله عزوجل وعلا .. ومعه سند برواية حفص.. 
كنت مسافراً معه .. وكان قد ترك دفتر حياته اليومية على مكتبه .. ونسي أن يرفعه في مكانه ..
فقرأته تلك الزوجه .. فاتصلت به .. وهي تبكي .. وبكى لبكائها .. وبكيت لبكائه ..
جلست معه .. قبل فترة .. فما قال لي إلا :: أنها لم ترفع بصرها له .. منذ ثلاثة أشهر ..
عندما يكلمها .. تنظر ببصرها للأسفل .. ولا ترفع صوتها .. 
يقول لي .. العشر سنوات الماضية ذقت فيها أنواع الألم كنت .. أبكي ولا أجد من يمسح دمعتي ..
وكانت تبكي .. وكنت أمسح دمعتها .. يقول .. كنت غريبا بين أقاربي .. وهي كانت الزوجة الحنونة الرحومه ..
كنت أنا الذي أغلط .. وهي لا تغلط .. كنت .. وكنت ..
أما الآن .. أعتقد دموعه .. كانت كافية لأفهم .. كيف جزاه الله عن صبره تلك السنوات ..
اللهم احفظه بحفظك واكلأه بعينك ووفقه .. يارب ..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وقفة مع نهاية العام بعد هزيمة 67 محمد الشنقيطي**كنت في بيروت وجاءني أحد الإخوة وقص علي قصة حدثت في لحظتها قال 
جاءني شاب فلسطيني من الضفة الغربية – وهذا بعد هزيمة 67 – وكان وزير الدفاع موشيه ديان يمر في الضفة الغربية وأراد أن يزور أحد أعيان المنطقة وهو خال هذا الشاب الفلسطيني
وكان هذا الشاب غيوراً على دينه فقال : لا يأتي عندنا
فقال خاله : يا بني هذا احتلال فلا تفعل هكذا فنحن مضطرون
ولم يطل الكلام فأقبل موشيه ديان
فلما أقبل أخذ يصافح وله لهجة المنطقة يعرفها ويتكلم العربية جيداً
فلما وصل عند الشاب مد يده فكف الشاب يده
وتأثر تأثراً شديداً فبكى ثم قال :
أخرجتمونا من ديارنا لكن رسولنا أخبرنا أن الغلبة ستكون لنا عليكم والنصر لنا إن شاء الله .
فقال له الخبيث : صدق نبيكم والتوراة تقول لنا هذا .. 
ولكن يا بني لستم أنتم ..
سيكون ذلك يوم أن تكونوا مسلمين .
اذا قام فيكم شعب يعتز بتراثه ويحترم دينه ويقدر قيمه الحضاريه واذا قام فينا شعب يرفض تراثه ويتنكر لتاريخه عندها تقوم لكم قائمه ويتنهى حكم اسرائيل
ونحن مهمتنا عدم تمكينكم من ذلك في جيلنا على الأقل !!
المصدر
موقع صيد الفوائد*

----------


## أفقر الخلق إلى الله

جزيت خيرا

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*صورة حقيقية.. هل تعرف قصتها؟؟تلك الصور الرائعة تظهر لحظة مع الله لسنجاب ينظر الى السماء ويدعو لكى يجد وجبته القادمة، وقد تم تصوير تلك الصور الرائعة  فى مركز الحياة البرية البريطانية فى سارى.
وكان  باتن مارتن مصور تلك الصور فى رحلة مع مصورين اخرين فلمح ىسلوك ذاك السنجاب الغريب فصوره، وعلق مارتن على هذه الصور قائلاً إنه رأى السنجاب منفعل جداً ويجرى فى كل الانحاء باحثاً على غذائه، فادرك حينها المصور أنه إن صور هذا المشهد فستكون الصور رائعة ونادرة أيضاً.
صورة السنجاب يدعو الله ليجد طعامه

**السنجاب وجد قطعة جوز و يأكلها
*

*السنجاب ينظر الى السماء شاكراً الله على الطعام
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(الضرّة مرّة و لو كانت جرّة)كان أحد الرجال متزوجاً منذ زمن طويل .. وكانت زوجته لا تنجب ..
فألحت عليه زوجته ذات يوم قائلة:
لماذا لا تتزوج ثانية يازوجي العزيز.. ?
فربما تنجب لك الزوجة الجديدة أبناء يحيون ذكرك..
فقال الزوج: ومالي بالزوجة الثانية.. فسوف تحدث بينكما المشاكل والغيرة !!
فقالت الزوجة: كلا يا زوجي العزيز فأنا أحبك وأودك وسوف أراعيها ولن تحدث أية مشاكل
وأخيراً وافق الزوج على نصيحة زوجته وقال لها: سوف أسافر يا زوجتي .. وسأتزوج امرأة غريبة عن هذه المدينة حتى لا تحدث أية مشاكل بينكما
وعاد الزوج من سفرته إلى بيته ومعه جرة كبيرة من الفخار .. قد ألبسها ثياب امرأة وغطاها بعباءة
وخصص لها حجرة و سمح لزوجته أن تراها من بعيد و هي نائمة..
وخرج لها وقال لها : ها أنا قد حققت نصيحتك يا زوجتي العزيزة وتزوجت من هذه الفتاة النائمة دعيها الليلة تنام لترتاح من عناء السفر وغدا أقدمك إليها..
وعندما عاد الزوج من عمله إلى البيت .. وجد زوجته تبكي فسألها ماذا يبكيك يا زوجتي؟؟
ردت الزوجة ان امرأتك التي جئت بها شتمتني وأهانتني وانا لن أصبر على هذه الإهانة !!
تعجب الزوج ثم قال: أنا لن أرضى بإهانة زوجتي العزيزة وسترين بعينك ما سأفعله بها
وأمسك عصا غليظة و ضرب الضرة الفخارية على رأسها و جانبيها فتهشمت واكتشفت الزوجة الحقيقة وذهلت من المفاجأة واستحت من إدعاءها..
فسألها الزوج: قد أدبتها هل أنت راضية؟ فأجابته: لا تلومني يا زوجي الحبيب فالضرّة مرّة و لو كانت جرّة*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة حكمة عجوزتقول القصة: كان هناك رجل عجوز ظل يسافر في أرجاء الهند حتى وصل إلى قرية صغيرة.. كان الرجل يحتاج إلى طعام وشراب فاقترب من أحد الأكواخ ثم طرق الباب. فتح صاحب الدار الباب فقال له الرجل العجوز: لقد ظللت أسافر لأيام عديدة فهل يمكن أن تعطيني بعض الماء والطعام؟.
نظر صاحب الكوخ إلى الرجل العجوز في ثيابه الرثة وقال: ليس لدي ما استغني عنه فرح لحال سبيلك. طرق الرجل العجوز باب الكوخ التالي وطلب ماء وطعام ولكن مرة أخرى رد صاحب الكوخ الباب في وجهه. بعد ذلك طرق الرجل العجوز باب الكوخ الثالث فتحت الباب امرأة ورأى الرجل العجوز أطفالها يلعبون بالداخل.. طلب الرجل من المرأة أن تعطيه بعض الطعام والشراب ولكنها ردت عليه قائلة: كيف أطعمك وأنا بالكاد أستطيع إطعام أطفالي.
رأى الرجل العجوز أن المرأة تريد أن تساعده بالفعل وأن لها قلباً طيباً.. عندها سألها الرجل: هل لديك إناء للطبخ؟ ردت المرأة: بالطبع لدي.
قال الرجل العجوز: حسناً لدي في جيبي حجر سحري إذا ملأت إناء الطبخ ماء وألقيت فيه الحجر فإننا نصنع حساء.. لم تشعر المرأة بالطمأنينة تجاه ما يقوله الرجل العجوز ولكنها قررت أن تفعل ما يطلبه.
دخلت المرأة والرجل إلى الفناء الخلفي للكوخ ووضعا الإناء فوق النار.. عندها دس الرجل العجوز يده في جيبه وأخرج الحجر ووضعه في الإناء.. أخذ الرجل الملعقة الخشبية وتذوق الحساء.. نظر إلى المرأة وقال لها: إن طعم الحساء جيد ولكنه يحتاج إلى شيء آخر.. هل لديك جزر؟..
كان لدى المرأة بضع جزرات فذهبت وأحضرتها وأضافتها إلى الحساء..
بدأ الرجل يتذوق الحساء مرة أخرى ولكنه لم يعجب به..
وقال: هل لديك بطاطس؟
قالت لا.. وفي ذلك الوقت كان بعض أهل القرية قد سمعوا بحكاية الرجل العجوز وتجمعوا ليعرفوا ما يحدث.
عندها قالت إحدى النسوة: أنا لدي بطاطس وذهبت وأحضرت بعض حبات من كوخها وأضافتها إلى الإناء. تذوق الرجل العجوز الحساء مرة أخرى ولكنه لم يرض عنه وقال: إنه بحاجة إلى بعض البصل. عندها تطوعت إحداهن وأحضرت البصل.. استمر الأمر على هذا المنوال لبعض الوقت.. وفي كل مرة يضيف أهل القرية شيئاً جديداً إلى الحساء.
وأخيراً تذوق الرجل العجوز وابتسم وقال: إنه أصبح رائعاً..
غمس الرجل الملعقة الخشبية و أعطاها للمرأة التي ساعدته أولاً.. تذوقت المرأة الحساء وقالت: إنه رائع بالفعل ثم مررت الملعقة إلى المتجمعين حولها.. وبدأ الجميع يستمتعون بالحساء الذي شارك الجميع في صنعه.


هذه القصة المليئة بالحكمة رواها الكاتب (روبين سبكيولاند) في أحد كتبه.. وهي تشير إلى درس مهم للغاية.. وهو تعاون الجميع لتنفيذ عمل ناجح، فكل شخص يمكنه إضافة بسيطة ينتج عنها في النهاية إنجاز رائع.
في هذا اليوم، تعلم أهل القرية درساً مهماً للغاية. فقد تعلموا أنه رغم كل شخص منهم كان يعاني على حدة من أجل توفير الطعام والشراب لأبنائه، فإنهم عندما وحدوا جهودهم ومواردهم، فإن كل واحد مهم استفاد.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ماذا فعلت الصدقة بالمرأه وأسرتها؟!!!!تقول إحدى الداعيات أنها كانت تلقي محاضرة في إحدى المراكز، وكانت المحاضرة عن فضل الصدقة. وبعد انتهاء المحاضرة قامت الحاضرات بالتبرع بما هو موجود معهن من نقود أو حلي.
وتقول الداعية: أتتني إحدى الحاضرات وأعطتني عقدا من الذهب كانت تلبسه، وتقول بأنه كان ثمينا ومليئا بالألماس. رفضت هذه الداعية أن تأخذه في البداية نظرا لكون العقد ثمينا جدا، لكن هذه المرأة أصرت عليها أن تأخذه، وقالت للداعية بأن هذا العقد غالي عليها ولكن لن تبخل به في سبيل الله. فأخذته الداعية مع مجموعة المجوهرات لأحد محلات الذهب لبيعه والتصدق بثمنه، فقال لها البائع بأنه يجب أن يزيل الفصوص ثم يزن الذهب لبيعه. وعندما انتهى من نـزع الفصوص أراها شيئا غريبا (شعر وأظافر تحت الفصوص).
وتقول الداعية: كنت في شغف لمعرفة قصة هذه المرأة، فألقيت محاضرة ثانية في نفس المركز وأتت صاحبة العقد، وبعد انتهاء المحاضرة أتت للداعية وقالت لها بأنها شعرت بارتياح كبير بعد الصدقة، فأرتها الداعية الشعر والأظافر وأخبرتها كيف وجدتها. فقالت المرأة: هل تصدقين أن لي16 عاما أعيش مع زوجي وأولادي كالأغراب لا علاقة بيني وبينهم، وعندما تصدقت بالعقد فجأة عادت الأمور كما كانت واجتمعنا لأول مرة على سفرة واحدة ونمت مع زوجي وكأن شيئا لم يكن، وأن هذا العقد هدية من أعز صديقاتي!!
عرفتوا ليه بيقولوا : "احذر عدوك مرة وصديقك ألف مرة "..
يقول الدكتور عبد العزيز التميمي: من أقوى أسلحتي بعلاج الناس نفسياً أو عضوياً من هم أو مصيبة، سؤال بسيـــط جدا (هل تصدقت اليوم؟ هل أطعمت أي مخلوق؟ هل تصدقت كي ترى السعادة وَالراحة وَالفرج ؟ كسرة خبز لطير - إطعام سمكة - قطعة سكر لنملة - كأس ماء تسقي شجرة - ... يومياً على الأقل! هل تستطيع فعل ذلك ؟)نعم .. إنها الصدقة .. كلنا يريدها "وتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة" فالإنسان المعافى يحتاجها قبل المريض، وَالمريض بعد المرض، وَالأحياء يفعلونها عن الأموات. وأنت تتصدق قل: (اللهم إن هذه الصدقة عن كل مسلم وَمسلمة وَمؤمن وَمؤمنة الأحياء منهم وَ الأموات) كي تأخذ الأجر عن مليارات المسلمين ، "بإذن الله " .. 


هل قرأت عن فوائد الصدقة؟اسمعوا يا متصدقين أنتم ومن يعمل لإيصال الصدقة ..
1. الصدقة باب من أبواب الجنة
2ـ الصدقة أفضل الأعمال الصالحات وأفضل الصدقة إطعام الطعام
3. الصدقة تظل صاحبها يوم القيامة وتفك صاحبها من النار
4. الصدقة تطفيء غضب الرب وحـر القبور
5. الصدقة خير ما يهدي للميت وأنفع ما تكون له ، ويربيها الله عز وجل
6. الصدقة تطهـير ، وتزكية للنفس ومضاعفة الحسنات
7. الصدقة سبب سرور المتصدق ونضرة وجهه يوم القيامة
8. الصدقة أمان من الخوف يوم الفزع الأكبر وعدم الحزن على ما فات
9. الصدقة سبب لمغفرة الذنوب وتكفير السيئات
10. الصدقة من المبشرات بحسن الخاتمة وسبب لدعاء الملائكة
11. المتصدق من خيار الناس والصدقة ثوابها لكل من شارك فيها
12. صاحب الصدقة موعود بالخير الجزيل والأجر الكبير
13. المنفقون من صفات المتقين والصدقة سبب لمحبة عباد الله للمتصدق
14. الصدقة أمارة من أمارات الجود وعلامة من علامات الكرم ، والسخاء
15. الصدقة سبب في إستجابة الدعوة وكشف الكربة
16. الصدقة تدفع الـبـلاء وتسد سـبعـين باباً من السوء في الدنيا
17. الصدقة تزيد في العـمر وتزيد في المـال، وسبب في الرزق والنصر
18. الصدقة عـلاج، و دواء ، وشـفاء
19. الصدقة تمنع الحـرق ، والغـرق، والسـرق، وتمنع ميتة السوء
20. الصدقة أجرها ثابت ولو كانت على البهائم أو الطيور
21. المتصدق ، والعامل على الصدقة لهما أجــر المجاهد في سبيل الله


(وأقوى صدقة تفعلها هو نشر هذا الكلام بنية الصدقة)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(الظالم لا يحتاج سبباً كي يظلم)ذهب الحمار منفعلا إلى الاسد و سأله:
ألست أنت كبير الغابة؟ فأجاب الأسد: بلى ماذا حدث ؟ ..
فقال الحمار : النمر يضربني على وجهي كلما رآني و يسألني لماذا لا ترتدي القبعة؟ لماذا يضربني ثم أي قبعة تلك التى يتحتم علي أن ارتديها؟
فأجاب الأسد : اترك لي هذا الموضوع …
وعندما التقى الاسد والنمر سأله ما هو موضوع القبعة تلك؟
..فأجاب النمر: مجرد سبب لكي أضربه
فقال الأسد : ابحث عن سبب وجيه مثلا اطلب منه إحضار تفاحة فإذا أحضرها صفراء اصفعه وقل له لماذا لم تأت بها حمراء؟ وإذا احضرها حمراء اصفعه و قل له لماذا لم تاتي بها صفراء؟
فأجاب النمر : فكرة جيدة .. وفى اليوم التالي طلب النمر من الحمار إحضار تفاحة فنظر له الحمار و سأله : أتريدها حمراء أم صفراء؟
عندئذ تمتم النمر وقال: حمراء أم صفراء؟
ثم ضرب الحمار وقاله : لماذا لا ترتدي القبعة؟
الظالم لا يحتاج سبباً كي يظلم*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(فضل الدعاء)ذهبت امرأة فقيرة لمتجر. لشراء بعض المواد، وعند وصولها شرحت لصاحب المتجر وضع زوجها المريض, وأنه غير قادر على العمل في هذا الوقت، ولديهم سبعة أبناء يحتاجون للطعام، فتجاهلها صاحب المتجر وطلب منها أن تترك المتجر.
ولكن بسبب حاجة أسرتها للطعام عادت تقول: "من فضلك يا سيدي، سأحضر لك النقود حالما أستطيع".
فقال لها : أنه لا يقدر أن يعطيها ما طلبت دون أن تدفع ثمنه .
وسمع زبون يقف بالقرب حديثهما. فتقدم نحوهما وقال : أنا سأدفع ثمن كل طلبات هذه السيدة. فقال صاحب المتجر للسيّدة بنوع من السخرية هل لديك قائمة بالطلبات؟ فقالت السيّدة : نعم يا سيدي.
فقال لها: ضعي هذه القائمة في كفة الميزان ومهما كان وزنها، فسأعطيك مواد مماثلة لوزنها في الكفة الأخرى!!!!!. ترددت السيدة للحظات ورأسها منحني، ثم بحثت في كيسها وأخذت قطعة من الورق وكتبت عليها, ثم وضعت قطعة الورق في كفة الميزان ورأسها ما زال منحنياً. وهنا أظهرت عيون صاحب المتجر والزبون اندهاشاً عندما نزلت كفة الميزان التي وضعت السيدة فيها الورقة لأسفل وبقيت هكذا!! وراح صاحب المتجر يحدّق في الميزان، ثم استدار ببطء ناحية الزبون الواقف وقال في ريبة "أنا غير قادر على تصديق ما يحدث".
ابتسم الزبون بينما راح صاحب المتجر في وضع المؤن في الكفّة الثانية من الميزان، ولكن الكفة الأخرى من الميزان لم تتحرك، فأستمر في وضع بضائع أخرى حتى امتلأت كفة الميزان تماما.
وهنا وقف صاحب المتجر وكله غضب وتناول الورقة الموضوعة في كفة الميزان الأخرى ونظر إليها باندهاش شديد, فوجدها أنها لم تكن قائمة طلبات ، ولكنها كانت دعاء يقول: "إلهـــــــي يا من تكفي عبادك، أنــــت تعلــــم كلّ احتياجاتي، وأنا أضعـــهـا بيــــن يديـــــك الأمينتيــــــن".
أعطى صاحب المتجر البضائع التي جمعها في كفة الميزان الأخرى للسيدة. ثم وقف صامتا كالمصعوق!!!!.
شكرته السيدة وخرجت من المتجر، وهنا قدم الزبون مبلغاً كبيراً لصاحب المتجر وهو يقول له "أنك تستحق كل هذا المال".
في وقت لاحق اكتشف صاحب المتجر أن الميزان كان مكسور!!!
لذلك فالله وحده هو الذي يعلم كم يزن هذا الدعــــــــــا  ء .
(الدعـــــــاء مـــــــن أحسن الهبـــــــــات المجانيــــــــ  ـة التي أعطيت لنا)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حكي بعضهم قال: كنت في سفر فضللت عن الطريق فرأيت بيتاً في الفلاة فأتيته، فإذا به أعرابية فلما رأتني قالت:
من تكون؟
قلت: ضيف.
قالت: أهلاً ومرحباً بالضيف انزل على الرحب والسعة،
قال: فنزلت فقدمت لي طعاماً فأكلت، وماء فشربت،
فبينما أنا على ذلك إذ أقبل صاحب البيت فقال:
من هذا؟
فقالت: ضيف.
فقال:لا أهلاً ولا مرحباً ما لنا وللضيف،
فلما سمعت كلامه ركبت من ساعتي وسرت فلما كان من الغد رأيت بيتاً في الفلاة فقصدته،
فإذا فيه أعرابية فلما رأتني قالت: من تكون؟
قلت: ضيف،
قالت: لا أهلاً ولا مرحباً بالضيف ما لنا وللضيف.
فبينما هي تكلمني إذ أقبل صاحب البيت فلما رآني قال: من هذا؟
قالت: ضيف.
قال: مرحباً وأهلاً بالضيف.
ثم أتى بطعام حسن فأكلت وماء فشربت فتذكرت ما مر بي بالأمس فتبسمت،
فقال: مم تبسمك؟
فقصصت عليه ما اتفق لي مع تلك الأعرابية وبعلها وما سمعت منه ومن زوجته، فقال: لا تعجب إن تلك الأعرابية التي رأيتها هي أختي وإن بعلها أخو امرأتي هذه، فغلب على كل طبع أهله.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كان عمر بن عبد العزيز- رضي الله عنه- معروفا بالحكمة والرفق، وفي يوم من الأيام، دخل عليه أحد أبنائه، وقال له:يا أبت! لماذا تتساهل في بعض الأمور؟! فوالله لو أني مكانك ما خشيت في الحق أحدا.فقال الخليفة لابنه: لا تعجل يا بني؛ فإن الله ذم الخمر في القرآن مرتين، وحرمها في المرة الثالثة، وأنا أخاف أن أحمل الناس على الحق جملة فيدفعوه (أي أخاف أن أجبرهم عليه مرة واحدة فيرفضوه) فتكون فتنة.فانصرف الابن راضيا بعد أن اطمأن لحسن سياسة أبيه، وعلم أن وفق أبيه ليس عن ضعف، ولكنه نتيجة حسن فهمه لدينه..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*رفع المعلمُ لِـ تلاميذه ورقةً من 100 دولار , وسأل : من يريدها ؟
فرفعَ الجميعُ أيآديهم. ثم كمشها بقوةٍ بيديه ! وعاد يقول : من يريدها الآن ؟
فرفع الجميعُ أياديهم, ثم رماها على الأرض وصار يسحقها بحذائِه ..حتى اتسختْ تماماً !
وسأل : من يريدها الآن ؟
...فرفع الجميع أيآديهم !
فقال لهم | هذا هو درسكم اليوم ,، مهما حاولت تغيير هيئة هذه الورقه تبقى قيمتُها لم تتأثر ؛ مهما تعرّضتم للتعثّر , والتقليل, والإهمال , والتهميش يجب أن تؤمنوا أن قيمتكم الحقيقة لم تُمَس !
عندهآ ستستمرّون في الوقوفْ بعد كل سقوط , وستجبرون الكلّ على الإعترآف بقيمتكم .
فإعلموا أنه متى فقدتّم ثقتكم بأنفسكم وقيمتهآ ( فقدتم كل شي )*

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وفيك بارك أخي الكريم...*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الزوج العاقلاستيقظ الزوج صباحاً تناول فطوره مع زوجته وارتدى ملابسه واستعد للذهاب الى العمل وعندما دخل مكتبه يأخذ مفاتيحه وجد اتربة كثيرة على المكتب وعلى شاشة التليفزيون فخرج فى هدوء وقال لها زوجتي حبيبتي احضري لي مفاتيحي من على المكتب دخلت الزوجة تأتي بالمفاتيح وجدت زوجها قد نقش وسط الاتربة بأصبعه على مكتبه الذى يحمل الكثير من الاترب أحبك زوجتي والتفت لتخرج من الغرفة شاهدت
شاشة التلفاز مكتوب باصبعه وسط الاتربة بحبك يا رفيقة عمري فخرجت الزوجة من الغرفة واعطت زوجها المفاتيح وتبسمت فى وجهه كانها تخبره ان رسالته قد وصلت وانها ستهتم اكثر بنظافة بيتها.هذا هو الزوج العاقل الذى اذا اخطأت زوجته لم يسيء معاملتها بل يقابل خطأها بالمعامله الحسنه ويغير الموقف من حزن إلى فرح.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(من طرائف الزوجات)جلس الزوج قبل لحظات من أذان المغرب في رمضان وبدأ بالدعاء لأعز صديق له قائلا :-
اللهم ارزق صديقي بزوجة صالحة جميلة ذات خلق وذات دين وتكون من عائلة كبيرة محترمة وتكون له خير سند ومعين وارزقه
فسمعته الزوجة فجريت متجهة نحوه مسرعة وقامت بإمساك يديه التي يرفعها للدعاء وقالت له من الأفضل أن تدعي لصديقك بالستر والصحة والمال الكثير.
فقال: ولكنه بفضل الله لا ينقصه شيء إلا الزوجة الصالحة ...
فردت غاضبة عليه: إذا لا تقوم بالدعاء له مرة أخرى !
فتعجب الزوج وقال لها ما الذي اغضبك؟
فقالت: ألا تعلم لأنك حينما تدعو لأخيك بظاهر الغيب يكون هناك ملك يؤمن على دعاءك ويقول ولك مثله!
 (عقل المرأة ليس له مثيل)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لا أجد الآن أذل مني بين يديكظفر الرشيد برجل من الخارجين عليه فقال له : ما تريد أن أصنع بك ؟
قال الرجل: الذي تريد أن يصنع بك الإله إذا وقفت بين يديه ولا أجد الآن أذل مني بين يديك.
فأطرق الرشيد ثم قال: اذهب حيث شئت.
فأغراه جلساؤه به وحذروه منه فأمر برده فلما حضر قال: يا إمام الأئمة لا تطعهم في ... فلو أطاع الله فيك خلقه ما أستخلفك عليهم !
فعجب من قوله وكمال فطنته وخلى سبيله لقوة حجته وتمام ذكائه .*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حكمة رجل عجوزكان هناك رجل يريد أن يطور ذاته ويحسن مستقبله ، وكان يسأل عن هذا الأمر كثيراً ، وفي يوم من الأيام أخبروه أنه يوجد في مكان بعيد حكيم له خبرات وتجارب في الحياة يستطيع أن يفيده في تطوير ذاته ، فذهب إليه بعد أن قطع مسافات طويلة .
عندما وصل الرجل لبيت الحكيم طرق الباب فخرج الخادم وفتح الباب ، فقال له الرجل أنه أتى من مكان بعيد ليلتقي مع الحكيم ، فأدخله لغرفة الجلوس ودخل لنداء الحكيم.
تأخر الحكيم على الرجل ثلاث ساعات ، وبعدها خرج له ورحب به ، أخذ الرجل في ذكر قصته للحكيم ولماذا أتى إليه بكل حماس ، وفجأة قاطعه الحكيم وأمر الخادم بأن يحضر الشاي ، أستغرب الرجل من هذا التصرف ، ولكنه أكمل حديثه بكل حماس.
وفي أثناء ذلك أعطى الحكيم الرجل كأس فارغ فمسك الرجل الكأس بيده وأكمل قصته ، فأخذ الحكيم يصب الشاي من البراد في كأس الرجل حتى امتلئ الكأس تماماً وبدأ يفيض الشاي على الرجل ، وهنا فقد الرجل أعصابه وقال له : لماذا تفعل ذلك معي ، لم تستمع مني بطريقة مناسبة وعندما أردت أن تصب الشاي لي لم تفعل ذلك بطريقة مناسبة.
فأجاب الحكيم : كنت أريد أن أقول لك أن الكأس إذا كانت ممتلئة مهما وضعت بها أشياء مفيدة ومناسبة فإنها سوف تفيض وتسكب خارج الكأس ، وكذلك النفس البشرية ، فإذا أتيت إلي هنا وأنت مليء بالأفكار والعقلية القديمة فمهما قلت لك من أمور مفيدة ومعلومات جيدة فلن تغيير شيئ في حياتك.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وفاء صديققال جندى لرئيسه ..
صديقي لم يعد من ساحه المعركه سيدي..
أطلب منك الإذن الذهاب للبحث عنه ..
الرئيس: " الاذن مرفوض "
و أضاف الرئيس قائلا : لا أريدك أن تخاطر بحياتك من أجل رجل من المحتمل أنه قد مات
الجندي: دون أن يعطي أهمية لرفض رئيسه .
ذهب وبعد ساعة عاد وهو مصاب بجرح مميت حاملاً جثة صديقة
كان الرئيس معتزاً بنفسه : لقد قلت لك أنه قد مات ..
قل لي أكان يستحق منك كل هذه المخاطره للعثور على جثته !؟
أجاب الجندي " محتضراً " بكل تأكيد سيدي ..
عندما وجدته كان لا يزال حياً،،
واستطاع أن يقول لي : ( كنت واثقاً بأنك لن تتركني )
واستطعت أن أرى في لمعان عينيه رجولتي و وفائي .. و هذا حقا يكفيني
.
الصديق هو الذي يأتيك دائما حتى عندما يتخلى الجميع عنك !!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لماذا الخوف؟!كان هناك زوجين ذات يوم سافرا معاً في رحلة بحرية أمضت السفينة عدة أيام في البحر وبعدها ثارت عاصفة كادت أن تودي بالسفينة فالرياح مضادة والأمواج هائجة امتلأت السفينة بالمياه وانتشر الذعر والخوف بين كل الركاب حتى قائد السفينة لم يخفي على الركاب أنهم في خطر وأن فرصة النجاة تحتاج إلى معجزة من الله لم تتمالك الزوجة أعصابها فأخذت تصرخ لا تعلم ماذا تصنع ذهبت مسرعه نحو زوجها لعلها تجد حل للنجاة من هذا الموت وقد كان جميع الركاب في حالة من الهياج ولكنها فوجئت بالزوج كعادته جالساً هادئاً فازدادت غضباً و اتّهمتهُ بالبرود واللامبالاه نظر إليها الزوج وبوجه عابس وعين غاضبة واستل خنجره ووضعه على صدرها وقال لها بكل جدية وبصوت حاد: 
ألا تخافين من الخنجر؟
نظرت إليه وقالت: لا
فقال لها: لماذا ؟
فقالت: لأنه ممسوك في يد من أثق به وأحبه ؟
فابتسم وقال لها: هكذا أنا، فهذه الأمواج الهائجة ممسوكة بيد من أثق به وأحبه
فلماذا الخوف إن كان هو المسيطر على كل الأمور ؟
وقفـة ......
فإذا أتعبتك أمواج الحياة وعصفت بك الرياح وصار كل شيء ضدك  لا تخف ! 
فالله يحبك
وهو الذي لديه القدرة على كل ريح عاصفةلا تخف !
إن كنت تحبه فثق به تماماً واترك أمورك له فهو يحبك
قال تعالى: ﴿وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّـهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّـهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا﴾ [الطلاق: ٣].*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﺎﺀ ﻣﻬﻠﻜﺔﻳُﺮﻭﻯ ﺃﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺣﺼﺎﻧﺎﻥ ﻳﺤﻤﻼﻥ ﺣﻤﻮﻟﺘﻴﻦ، ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻣﻲ ﻳﻤﺸﻲ ﺑﻬﻤﺔ ﻭﻧﺸﺎﻁ، ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻔﻲ ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﻛﺴﻮﻻ ﺟﺪﺍ
ﺑﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﻳﻜﺪّﺳﻮﻥ ﺣﻤﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻔﻲ (ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻮﻝ) ﻋﻠﻰ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻣﻲ (ﺍﻟﻨﺸﻴﻂ)، ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻘﻠﻮﺍ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ، ﻭﺟﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻔﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺟﺪّ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ، ﻭﺃﻧﻪ ﻗﺪ ﻓﺎﺯ ﻭﺭﺑﺢ ﺑﺘﻜﺎﺳﻠﻪ، ﻭﺑﻠﻐﺖ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﻮﺓ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻠﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻣﻲ: ﺍﻛﺪﺡ ﻭﺍﻋﺮﻕ!، ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﺰﻳﺪﻙ ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻚ ﺇﻻ ﺗﻌﺒﺎَ ﻭﻧﺼﺒﺎ!!
ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻭﺻﻠﻮﺍ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺒﺘﻐﺎﻫﻢ، ﻗﺎﻝ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻧﻴﻦ: ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺃُﻃﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻧﻴﻦ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻘﻞ ﺣﻤﻮﻟﺘﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺼﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ؟ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻋﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﻌﺎﻡ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﻴﻂ، ﻭﺃﺫﺑﺢ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ، ﻭﺳﺄﺳﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻠﺪﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻗﻞ!،
ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻓﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﻇﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﻲ -ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﺎﺀ ﻣﻬﻠﻜﺔ!- ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﺗﺆﺧﺬ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻴﻠﺔ، ﻭﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﺎﺡ ﺗُﻘﺴّﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺳﻮﺍﺳﻴﺔ، ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺘﻬﺪ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺴﻮﻝ..
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺪﻫﺶ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺔ ﺗﺘﻜﺮﺭ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ، ﻳﻈﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﻭﺿﻊ ﻓﺎﺳﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻬﺎ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻞ، ﻭﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺪَّﻫْﻤﺎﺀ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻀﻌﻮﻥ ﻗﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺒﺔ!
ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺴﺎﺀ ﻻ ﻳﺪﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻟﻠﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻗﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﻻ ﺗﺤﻴﺪ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺇﻥ ﻏﺎﻣﺖ ﻗﻠﻴﻼ ﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﻣﺎ، ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻏﺎﻣﺖ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻮﻝ ﻓﻐﺮّﺭﺕ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻟﻌﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻃﺎﻟﻌﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ﺃﺧﺒﺮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻳُﺪﻋﻰ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ: ﻭَﻗُﻞِ ﺍﻋْﻤَﻠُﻮﺍ ﻓَﺴَﻴَﺮَﻯ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪُ ﻋَﻤَﻠَﻜُﻢْ ﻭَﺭَﺳُﻮﻟُﻪُ ﻭَﺍﻟْﻤُﺆْﻣِﻨُﻮﻥَ}  ، ﺑﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﻟﻠﺘﺸﻮﻳﺶ، ﺍﻟﻠﻪ -ﺟﻞ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ- ﻳﻌﻄﻴﻨﺎ ﺧﻼﺻﺔ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻫﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ، ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺪ، ﻭﺍﻻﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩ.. ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺗﻘﻴﻴﻤﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻵﺧﺮﺓ، ﻓﻀﻼ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ.
ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ، ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﻭﺭﺩّ ﺍﻟﻔﻌﻞ، ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﺗﻔﺮﺯ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﻭﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ، ﻭﺃﻥ ﻟﻠﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻗﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺗﺴﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮ ﻫﻞ ﺣﺰﻧﺖ ﻣﺜﻠﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻭﺟﺪﺕ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻢ ﺃﻗﻞ ﻣﻨﻚ ﻭﻓﺎﺯﻭﺍ، ﻭﺃﻏﺒﻰ ﻣﻨﻚ ﻭﺭﺑﺤﻮﺍ، ﻭﺃﺻﻐﺮ ﻣﻨﻚ ﻭﻧﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻗﺴﻄﺎ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻧﻠﺘﻪ؟!
ﻻ ﺗﺤﺰﻥ.. ﻓﺎﻟﻠﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻈﻠﻢ ﻣﺜﻘﺎﻝ ﺫﺭﺓ، ﺍﻋﻤﻞ ﻭﺍﻛﺪﺡ ﻭﻗﺪّﻡ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻓﺄﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ، ﻭﻻ ﺗﺘﺬﻣّﺮ، ﻓﺮﺑﻤﺎ ﻗﺪّﻡ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﺃﻭ ﺫﺍﻙ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺮﺍﻩ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻌﻤﺔ، ﺃﻭ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳُﺴﺎﻕ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺪﺭﻱ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺧﺎﺗﻤﺘﻪ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*احذروا الحقد والكذب*
حكى أنه كان هناك فى قديم الزمان أحد الملوك لديه مملكته ولديه وزير جيد يعامله كصديق 
ويتشاورون ويتحاورون فى أمور البلاد 


الى ان جاء يوم عابر سبيل وصل الى قصر الملك 
فتح له الحراس الباب بأمر الملك ودخل 


تعرف عليه الملك أعجب به فاستضافه لديه فى القصر 


وبمرور الوقت بدأ الملك بالتحدث اليه .. فوجد لديه فطنة وذكاء فى التحدث وفى الأفكار 
فأتخذه الملك صديقا 


وبدأ يمنحه الكثير من الوقت ليقضيه معه 
يخرج ويمشي معه مهملا الوزير ... 


استاء الوزير من الوضع .. بعد ان كان هو الذراع الأيمن .. اصبح الآن شبه مهمل .. 
فقرر النيل من هذا الشخص عابر السبيل 


أخذه لديه استضافة فى المساء .. وأخذ يحضر له الطعام .. فوجده يحب الثوم .. فأكثر له منه على الطعام 
وأصر على ان يتناول منه هذا الشخص الكثير و الكثير .. 


وفى اثناء حديثهم .. اخبر الوزير هذا الشخص بأن الملك يكره رائحة الثوم ومن يتناوله 
ونصحه بعدم الاقتراب من الملك لأن هذا قد يفسد العلاقة بينه وبين الملك 


وفى الصباح .. ذهب الوزير الى الملك .. فسألب الملك عن عابر السبيل 


فأجاب الوزير .. انه لا يريد رؤيتك هذا الصباح .. 
الملك : لماذا ! 
الوزير : يقول انه لا يطيق رائحة فمك يا سيدي .. وكان مغصوبا على البقاء معك 
الملك : ارسل اليه أحد الحراس ليأتى .. 
الوزير : أمرك مولاى 
و بالفعل جاء الرجل مسرعا الى الملك ولكنه وقف بعيدا عن الملك بمسافة ليست بقريبه 
فنظر اليه الملك وامره .. اقترب 
فلم يقترب الرجل ووضع يديه على فمه 
وهنا ظهرت بعض التلميحات والايماءات عير المفهومة للطرفين 
فأمره الملك بالانتظار .. وكتب ورقة ملفوفة وأعطاها للرجل وقال له 
أوصل هذه الورقة لفلان وهو سوف يعطيك جزاء المدة التى قضيتها معى ..
وانصرف الى المكان الذى كنت ذاهبا اليه
سمنع الوزير هذا .. فجال فى فكره ان الملك من تعلقه بهذا الرجل قرر مكافأته 
فلذلك تابع السير خلف الرجل .. وأعطاه بعض المال و اخذ منه الورقة بحجة طول الطريق 
فقبل الرجل ذلك و أخذ المال وانصرف 
اخذ الوزير اللفافة وذهب بها الى العنوان الذى اخبره به الملك 
واعطة الورقة الى الشخص الموجود 
ففتحها الرجل وقرأها .. ثم أمر رجاله بربط حامل الورقة ( وهو الوزير ) وجلده 100 جلده
وهذا كان جزاءه .. خسر من ماله .. وجلد على ظهره 
نتيجة تلفيق تهمة الى عابر السبيل بسبب حقده عليه 
100 جلدة !!
احذروا الحقد والكذب ..

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الممحاة والزواجعندما تزوج ذهب إليه أبوه يبارك له في بيته


و عندما جلس إليه طلب منه أن يحضر ورقة و قلم


فقال الشاب : إشتريت في جهازي كل شئ إلا الدفاتر و الأقلام .. لمَ يا أبي؟


قال له أبوه : إذن إنزل و إشتر ورقة و قلم و ممحاة.
مع إستغراب شديد نزل الشاب إلى السوق و أحضر الورقة و القلم والممحاة و جلس بجوار أبيه


الأب : أكتب


الشاب: ماذا أكتب؟


الأب : أكتب ما شئت
كتب الشاب جملة
فقال له أبوه : إمح
فمحاها الشاب


الأب : أكتب
الشاب : بربك ماذا تريد يا أبي؟
قال له : أكتب .
فكتب الشاب
قال له : إمح
محاها


قال له : أكتب
فقال الشاب : أسألك بالله أن تقول لي يا أبي .. لمَ هذا؟
قال له أكتب
فكتب الشاب
قال له أمح .. فمحاها


ثم نظر إليه أبيه و ربت على كتفه


فقال : الزواج يا بني يحتاج إلى ممحاة


إذا لم تحمل في زواجك ممحاة تمحوا بها بعض المواقف التي لا تسرك من زوجتك
و زوجتك إذا لم تحمل معها ممحاة تمحوا بها بعض المواقف التي لا تسرها منك


فإن صفحة الزواج ستمتلئ سوادا في عدة أيام ويحمل كل منكم البغض للأخر ولن يستمر الزواج*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من الألم قد يولد الأمل سألت أختها : كم ورقة على الشجره ..؟
فأجابت الأخت الكبرى بعين ملؤها الدمع : لماذا تسألين يا عزيزتي ؟


... أجابت الطفلة المريضه : لـأني أعلم أن أيامي ستنتهي مع وقوع أخر ورقه .
هنا ردت الـأخت وهي تبتسم : إذن سنستمتع بحياتنا ونفعل كل ما نريد ....
مرت الـأيام والـأيام والطفله المريضه تستمتع بحياتها مع أختها ، تلهو وتلعب وتعيش أجمل طفوله ..
تساقطت الـأوراق تباعاً وبقيت ورقة واحده وتلكـ المريضه تراقب من نافذتها هذه الورقه ظناً منها أنه في اليوم الذي ستسقط فيه الورقه ستنتهي حياتها بسبب مرضها .


انقضي الخريف وبعده الشتاء ومرت السنه ولم تسقط الورقه والفتاة سعيدة مع أختها وقد بدأت تستعيد عافيتها من جديد حتى شفيت تماماً من مرضها .
استطاعت أخيراً أن تمشي بطبيبعيه ، فكان أول ما فعلته أنها ذهبت لترى معجزة الورقه التي لم تسقط عن الشجره ، فوجدتها ورقة شجيرة بلـاستيكيه مثبتة جيدا على الشجره ، فعادت إلى أختها مبتسمه بعدما ادركت ما فعلته اختها لـأجلها ..


الأمل، روح أخرى، إن فقدتها فلا تحرم غيرك منها*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لماذا تعمل سائق تاكسي ؟سأل أحمد الشقيري سائق تاكسي في لندن :
لماذا تعمل سائق تاكسي ؟
فأجاب إجابة غريبة جدا : حتى يفتخر بي أهلي وأقاربي وأبنائي ويحترمني من حولي !


لكن دهشتك سوف تزول عندما تقرأ الأسطر التالية:
- حينما يريد أي شخص أن يعمل سائق تاكسي فى لندن يتوجب عليه الدراسة لمدة تتراوح من 3 الى 5 سنوات


- في مدة الدراسة يدرس ويحفظ سائق التاكسي كل سنتيمتر في لندن وجميع الطرق والمداخل والمخارج وكل مكان موجود في لندن


- اكثر من 50% من المتقدمين حتى يصبحوا سائقين تاكسي في لندن لم يستطيعوا اكمال الدراسة نظرا لصعوبة الدراسة


- مخ سائق التاكسي فى لندن أكبر من مخ أي إنسان عادي ومن الصعب إصابته بمرض الزهايمر نظرا للكم الهائل الذي يحفظه من الطرق والأماكن والمداخل والمخارج واستخدامه
لذلك يوميا.


- عندما يعرف الأطفال في المدرسة أن زميلهم في الفصل يعمل والده سائق تاكسي في لندن يحاول جميع الأطفال التقرب من هذا الطفل ويطلبوا من هذا الطفل أن يلتقطوا 
الصور مع أبيه.


هل مازلت مندهشا من اجابة سائق التاكسي !؟*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يروي الجاحظ في كتابه «البخلاء» أن رجلاً يدعى أبي الهنديّ كان يخاطب خدمه بلغة عويصة، فإذا لم يفهموا عنه طردهم من خدمته، حتى قيّض الله له خادمًا كال له الصاع صاعين. 


قد صفّق أبوالهندي ذات صباح يستدعي خادمه، فلما مثل بين يديه سأله: هل أصقعت العتاريف؟ فأجابه الخادم: زقفليم يامولاي. فصاح أبو الهندي: ويحك وما زقفليم؟ فرد الخادم: وما أصقعت العتاريف؟ صاح أبو الهندي: يا لك من غبي! ألا تعلم أن: أصقعت العتاريف، معناها: أصاحت الديوك؟ فردّ الخادم: ومثلك يا سيدي من فضلك وعلمك، ألا تعلم أن زقفليم معناها: كلا لم تَصِح!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*البر بالآباءكنت استقل تاكسي في وطني مصر في المنصورة بالتحديد ... و كان السائق يتحدث الي رجل يركب الي جواره ... كان يتكلم عن فتاة تبلغ من العمر واحدا و عشرين عاما ... كانت متزوجة في المملكة العربية السعودية و كانت تعيش عيشا رغيدا .... اعتقد انها لم يكن لها اخوة و لا اخوات و ان امها متوفية ... لكن القصة كانت عن برها بأبيها .. فقد كان والدها مريض بشلل كامل و بعض الامراض الاخري و لا يستطيع الحراك و يقضي حاجته في ملابسه اجلكم الله ... و كان يعيش بمصر في بيت يشترك فيه مع اخوانه الا انهم اهملوه لدرجة ان الفئران اكلت اطراف اذنيه و اطراف اصابعه .. و يتمنون موته كي يرثون شقته التي يعيش فيها ... كانت هذه البنت مهتمة بوالدها بشكل ملفت للنظر لدرجة ان زوجها خيرها بينه و بين والدها ... فاختارت بدون تردد والدها ولم تندم ولن تندم ان شاء الله ... عادت الي وطنها مصر من السعودية بعد ان طلقها زوجها لاهتمامها بوالدها تلك الفتاة التي تدعي ولاء ... كانت خير مثال للبر ... فقد باعت سعادتها و ضحت بشابها و بعيشها الرغيد و بزوجها واختارت اباها ... لكن في الحقيقة هي قد ضحت بالفاني في سبيل الباقي فهي قد ضحت بالدنيا في سبيل الاخرة و ذلك هو الفوز الكبير و العظيم ... عادت من سفرها و اهتمت بوالدها المصاب بالشلل الكامل و بالجلطة و نظفت شقة والدها التي من كثرة الاهمال باتت و كأنها مكان لحفظ القمامات المتعفة او وحل نتن ... غيرت كل اثاث البيت و نظفت جراح والدها و داوته و تجلس الي جواره طوال اليوم تقريبا .. تغسل له فضلاته اجلكم الله و تغسله و تعطيه دواءه و تطعمه و تفعل كل شئ له ..... يقول سائق التاكسي و هو جار لهم ... عرض عليها الزواج مرات و مرات و كل مرة ترفض كي ترعي والدها و تقول لو احس والدي بغيابي عنه سيموت .. و من الذين عرضوا عليها الزواج .. أخو صديقة لها يعيش في امريكا عرض عليها الزواج و ان تعيش مع والدها لكنه سيأتي اليها كل عام شهرا او شهرا و نصف و يعيش معها و لا تهمل اباها لكنها رفضت كل ذلك و تفضل ان تعيش مع والدها .... تلك القصة اثرت في جدا و احببت ان انقلها اليكم و قد سمعتها بأذني ... ليس ذلك كل ما سمعته لكن ذلك مختصر و اظن انه لا يصف من الواقع الذي تعيشه تلك الفتاة شيئا ..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الثعبان والمنشاريحكى أن ثعبان دخل ورشة نجار بعد أن غادرها في المساء بحثاً عن الطعام،  كان من عادة النجار أن يترك بعض أدواته فوق الطاولة ومن ضمنها المنشار.
وبينما كان الثعبان يتجول هنا وهناك؛ مر جسمه من فوق المنشار مما أدى إلى جرحه جرحاً بسيطاً، 
ارتبك الثعبان و قام بعض المنشار محاولا لدغه مما أدى إلى سيلان الدم حول فمه.
لم يكن يدرك الثعبان ما يحصل،  واعتقد أن المنشار يهاجمه، وحين رأى نفسه ميتا لا محالة؛  قرر أن يقوم بردة فعل أخيرة قوية ورادعة، 
التف بكامل جسمه حول المنشار محاولاً عصره وخنقه. 
استيقظ النجار في الصباح ورأى المنشار وبجانبه ثعبان ميت لا لسبب إلا لطيشه وغضبه.
الخلاصة :
أحياناً نحاول في لحظة غضب أن نجرح غيرنا، فندرك بعد فوات الأوان أننا لا نجرح إلا أنفسنا..
فالغضب شيطان يسيطر على عقولنا ويقتات من قلوبنا مما يجعل كلامنا أو أفعالنا من الجنون ، بحيث لا ندرك ما الذي نتفوه به لحظتها وما الذي نفعله حينها.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الأرملة والطفل والرضاكانت هناك حجرة صغيرة فوق سطح احد المنازل التي عاشت فيها ارملة فقيرة مع طفلها الصغير..حياة متواضعه فى ظروف صعبة الا انها ليس امامها سوى ان ترضى بقدرها .لكن اكثر ماكان يزعج الام هو المطر فى فصل الشتاء ..لكون الغرفة تحيطها اربعه جدران ولها باب خشبي صغير غير انه ليس لها سقف ،مر على الطفل اربع سنوات منذ ولادته لم تتعرض المدينة خلالها الا لزخات متقطعة من المطر،،وذات يوم تراكمت الغيوم وامتلأت السماء بالسحب الكثيفة الواعده بمطر غزير ومع ساعات الليل الاولى هطل المطر بغزارة على المدينة فاختبأ الجميع فى منازلهم أما الارملة وطفلها فكان عليهما مواجهة قدرهما ..نظر الطفل لامه نظرة حائرة واندس فى حضنها ولكن جسد الام والطفل وثيابهما ابتلا بماء السماء المنهمر ،،،أسرعت الام اى باب الغرفة فخلعته ووضعته مائلا على احد الجدران وخبأت طفلها خلف الباب لتحجب عنه سيل المطر المنهمر..نظر الطفل الى امه فى سعادة بريئة وقد علت وجهه ابتسامة الرض وقال لامه :ترى ماذا يفعل الفقراء الذين ليس عندهم باب حين ينزل المطرعليهم؟؟لقد احس الصغير فى هذه اللحظة انه ينتمي الى طبقة الاثرياء ..ففي بيتهم باب ..ما أجمل الرضا ؛انه السعادة وراحة البال ."يقول ابن القيم فى الرضا:هو باب الله الاعظم ،ومستراح العابدين ،وجنة الدنيا"*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*العطاءكان هنالك شيخاً عالماً وطالبه يمشيان بين الحقول عندما شاهدا حذاء قديماً والذي اعتقدا انه لرجل فقير يعمل في احد الحقول القريبة وسينهي عمله بعد قليل.
التفت الطالب إلى شيخه وقال : "هيا بنا نمازح هذا العامل بأن نقوم بتخبئة حذاءه ،ونختبئ وراء الشجيرات وعندما يأتي ليلبسه وسيجده مفقوداً ونرى دهشته وحيرته"
فأجابه ذلك العالم الجليل : " يا بُني يجب أن لا نسلي أنفسنا على حساب الفقراء ، ولكن أنت غني ويمكن أن تجلب لنفسك مزيداً من السعادة والتي تعني شيئا لذلك الفقير بأن تقوم بوضع قطع نقدية بداخل حذاءه ونختبئ نحن ونشاهد مدى تأثير ذلك عليه" .
أعجب الطالب الاقتراح وقام بالفعل بوضع قطع نقديه في حذاء ذلك العامل ثم اختبئ هو وشيخه خلف الشجيرات ليريا ردة فعل ذلك العامل الفقير. وبالفعل بعد دقائق معدودة جاء عامل فقير رث الثياب بعد أن انهى عمله في تلك المزرعة ليأخذ حذاءه .
تفاجأ العامل الفقير عندما وضع رجله بداخل الحذاء بأن هنالك شيئا بداخل الحذاء وعندما أراد إخراج ذلك الشيء وجده نقودا وقام بفعل نفس الشيء عندما لبس حذاءه الاخر ووجد نقودا فيه، نظر ملياً إلى النقود وكرر النظر ليتأكد من أنه لا يحلم.
بعدها نظر حوله بكل الاتجاهات ولم يجد أحدا حوله، وضع النقود في جيبه وخر على ركبتيه ونظر الى السماء باكيا ثم قال بصوت عال يخاطب ربه : أشكرك يا رب، علمت أن زوجتي مريضة وأولادي جياع لا يجدون الخبز ، لقد أنقذتني وأولادي من الهلاك واستمر يبكي طويلا ناظراً الى السماء شاكراً لهذه المنحه من الله تعالى .
تأثر الطالب كثيرا وامتلأت عيناه بالدموع، عندها قال الشيخ الجليل : ألست الآن أكثر سعادة من لو فعلت اقتراحك الاول وخبأت الحذاء؟.
أجاب الطالب لقد استشعرت معنى العطاء ،وتذكرت قول الله تعالى: (وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا وَأَعْظَمَ أَجْرًا). أعظم المتع ،متعة العطاء .


اللهم اجعلنا من أصحاب اليد العليا ولا تحرمنا من لذة العطاء...*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الثلاثة الذين أخرجهم الجوعخرج رسول الله في ساعة لا يخرج فيها ولا يلقاه فيها أحد 
فأتاه أبو بكر فقال : ما جاء بك يا أبا بكر ؟ قال : خرجت ألقى رسول الله وأنظر في وجهه والتسليم عليه . فلم يلبث أن جاء عمر ،
فقال : ما جاء بك يا عمر ؟
قال : الجوع يا رسول الله !
قال : وأنا قد وجدت بعض ذلك 
فانطلقوا إلى منزل أبي الهيثم بن التيهان الأنصاري ، وكان رجلا كثير النخل والشاء ولم يكن له خدم ، فلم يجدوه ، فقالوا لامرأته : أين صاحبك ؟ فقالت : انطلق يستعذب لنا الماء . فلم يلبثوا أن جاء أبو الهيثم بقربة يزعبها فوضعها ، ثم جاء يلتزم النبي ويفديه بأبيه وأمه ، ثم انطلق بهم إلى حديقته ، فبسط لهم بساطا ، ثم انطلق إلى نخله ، فجاء بقنو فوضعه 
فقال النبي : أفلا تنقيت لنا من رطبه ؟
فقال : يا رسول الله إني أردت أن تختاروا أو تخيروا من رطبه وبسره فأكلوا وشربوا من ذلك الماء 
فقال : هذا والذي نفسي بيده من النعيم الذي تسألون عنه يوم القيامة ؛ ظل بارد ، ورطب طيب ، وماء بارد .
فانطلق أبو الهيثم ليصنع لهم طعاما
فقال النبي : لا تذبحن لنا ذات در 
فذبح لهم عناقا أو جديا ، فأتاهم بها ، فأكلوا فقال : هل لك خادم ؟
قال : لا .
قال : فإذا أتانا سبي فأتنا
فأتى برأسين ليس معهما ثالث . فأتاه أبو الهيثم 
فقال النبي : اختر منهما 
فقال : يا رسول الله ! اختر لي
. فقال النبي : إن المستشار مؤتمن ، خذ هذا فإني رأيته يصلي ، واستوص به معروفا فانطلق أبو الهيثم إلى امرأته ، فأخبرها بقول رسول ، فقالت امرأته : ما أنت ببالغ حق ما قال فيه النبي إلا بأن تعتقه ، قال : فهو عتيق فقال : إن الله لم يبعث نبيا ولا خليفة إلا وله بطانتان : بطانة تأمره بالمعروف وتنهاه عن المنكر ، وبطانة لا تألوه خبالا ، ومن يوق بطانة السوء فقد وقي


الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث:الألباني - المصدر: مختصر الشمائل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 113
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الزوجة الصالحةرجل فقير في وظيفة متواضعة ، فوجئ يوما بوالد زوجته يقول له :
" اتقِ الله يافلان وأشترى لزوجتك بعض الخبز والجبن والفول ولا تكثر عليها اللحم فقد ملت من اكل الدهن واللحم والفاكهة".
يقول الرجل فتحت فمي ولم أدري ما أجاوب فلم افهم ماذا قال وماذا يقصد حتى قابلت زوجتي وسالتها فكانت المفآجأة التي حركت الأرض من تحت اقدامي.
لقد كانت زوجته كلما تذهب الى أهلها ويقدمون لها اللحم والطبخ الدسم والفاكهة كانت تقول لا أريده فقد مللته ولا تأكل شيئا منه وتقول ان زوجها لايحرمها من شيئ منه بل انه أكثر عليها منه حتى مللت من اللحم والفاكهة لكنها تشتهي الجبنة والفول وماشابهها فهو لايحضره لها.
بينما الحقيقة أنها في بيت زوجها لم تكن ترى اللحم الا في الشهر والشهرين مره وكان أغلب أكلها من الجبنة الحامضة والخبز ، فلم يكن الرجل يملك مايسد جوعه ولا جوع زوجته لكن الزوجة الصالحة أرادت أن ترفع زوجها عند اهلها وتجعله كبيرا في اعينهم.
كانت تتحمل الجوع والحرمان ولا ترضى ان يعيره احد بفقره وحاجته بل كانت تصبره وتشد من أزره وتذكره بموعود الله له إن صبر
نعم الزوجة الصالحة الصابرة.
البيوت ; ليس أساسها الإسمنت أو الحجر .. بل المرأة الصالحة
اللّهم أصلح حال بنات المسلمين وارزق شباب المسلمين..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ﺳﺄﻟﻮﺍ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺟﺤﻴﻦ ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﺮﺓ
ﻛﻴﻒ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ؟!
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻴﻦ : ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ
ﻓﺴﺄﻟﻮﻩ : ﻭﻛﻴﻒ ﺗﺘﻮﺻﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ ؟
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ : ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ
ﻓﺴﺄﻟﻮﻩ ﻭﻛﻴﻒ ﺣﺼﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ ؟
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻴﻦ : ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻃﺌﺔ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*النمل مدرسة الأمل ..
يُحكى أن قائدًا هُزِمَ في إحدى المعارك، فسيطر اليأس عليه ، وذهب عنه الأمل ، فترك جنوده وذهب إلى مكان خال في الصحراء ، وجلس إلى جوار صخرة كبيرة .
وبينما هو على تلك الحال ، رأى نملة صغيرة تَجُرُّ حبة قمح ، وتحاول أن تصعد بها إلى منزلها في أعلى الصخرة ، ولما سارت بالحبة سقطت منها، فعادت النملة إلى حمل الحبة مرة أخري. وفي كل مرة، كانت تقع الحبة فتعود النملة لتلتقطها، وتحاول أن تصعد بها...وهكذا.
فأخذ القائد يراقب النملة باهتمام شديد، ويتابع محاولاتها في حمل الحبة مرات ومرات، حتى نجحت أخيرًا في الصعود بالحبة إلى مسكنها، فتعجب القائد المهزوم من هذا المنظر الغريب، ثم نهض القائد من مكانه وقد ملأه الأمل والعزيمة فجمع رجاله ، وأعاد إليهم روح التفاؤل والإقدام ، وأخذ يجهزهم لخوض معركة جديدة .. وبالفعل انتصر القائد على أعدائه ، وكان سلاحه الأول هو الأمل وعدم اليأس، الذي استمده وتعلمه من تلك النملة الصغيرة.


لا تدع اليأس و الاحباط يسيطران عليك فقط حاول و كرر المحاوله لتصل الى هدفك*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*درس اليومرفع المعلمُ لتلاميذه ورقةً من 100 دولار , وسأل : من يريدها ؟
فرفعَ الجميعُ أيآديهم. ثم كمشها بقوةٍ بيديه ! وعاد يقول : من يريدها الآن ؟
فرفع الجميعُ أياديهم, ثم رماها على الأرض
وصار يسحقها بحذائِه ..حتى اتسختْ تماماً !
وسأل : من يريدها الآن ؟
...فرفع الجميع أيآديهم !


فقال لهم: هذا هو درسكم اليوم.

مهما حاولت تغيير هيئة هذه الورقه تبقى قيمتُها لم تتأثر ؛ مهما تعرّضتم للتعثّر , والتقليل, والإهمال , والتهميش يجب أن تؤمنوا أن قيمتكم الحقيقة لم تُمَس !
عندها ستستمرّون في الوقوفْ بعد كل سقوط , وستجبرون الكلّ على الإعترآف بقيمتكم .
فاعلموا أنه متى فقدتّم ثقتكم بأنفسكم وقيمتها ( فقدتم كل شي )*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*السعاده الحقيقيه ...
يُحكى أنه كان هناك ملياردير أمريكي في أواخر الستينات من عمره بدأ من الصفر وبنى ثرواته الهائلة من التجارة وإدارة الأعمال ، كدح لسنين طويلة ليلاً ونهاراً 
وبعد كل هذه السنين من الجهد والتخطيط والسهر يرى أنه قد حان الأوان للراحة والدعة
فهو يتنقل من بلد إلى أخرى يستمتع بالمناظر الخلابة والجو الصافي النقي البديع
وفي ذات يوم كان يجلس على كرسيه الوثير في الفناء الواسع أمام أحد منازله الفاخرة على أكبر أنهار المكسيك
ولفت نظره وجود صياد مكسيكي بسيط الحال منهمك في الصيد 
فنظر رجل الأعمال الأمريكي إلى حال ذلك الصياد فوجد مركب صيد قديم متهالك وأدوات صيد بدائية كما رأى بجانبه كمية غير كثيرة من السمك
ولما رأى الصياد يجمع أدواته ويهم بالانصراف تعجب ودعا الصياد ليتحدث إليه فلما جاء إليه سأله :
"كم تحتاج من الوقت لاصطياد مثل هذه الكمية من السمك" ؟
قال الصياد : "أحياناً دقائق قليلة وأحياناً يصل الأمر إلى ساعتين يا سيدي"
فسأله الملياردير : "فقط"؟
أماء الصياد برأسه إيجابياً وهو يتسائل في نفسه : لمَ يهتم هذا الثري بمثلي ؟!!
فعاد وسأله الملياردير : "ولماذا لا تقضي وقتاً أطول إذاً في الصيد فتصطاد كميات أكثر وتكسب المزيد من الأموال" ؟!!
فأجاب الصياد : "ما أصطاده يكفيني وزوجتي وأبنائي .. وحينما أريد شراء شيئاً أستزيد من الصيد لأشتريه"
فتعجب الملياردير وسأله : "بهذه البساطة" ؟!!
قال الصياد بهدوء : "نعم .. أنام ما يكفيني من الوقت .. أصحو نشيطاً .. أصطاد ما يكفي حاجتي .. أعود لأنام القيلولة في النهار .. أصحو لأهتم بصغاري وزوجتي .. في الليل أحياناً أتجول مع الأصدقاء في القرية ونجلس ونتسامر في الليل .. يا سيدي أنا حياتي مليئة ولا أحب أن يطغى عليها العمل".
هز الملياردير العجوز رأسه في عدم اقتناع ثم قال له : "سوف أسدي لك نصيحة غالية .. فأنا رجل منحته سنين عمره الطويلة خبرات كبيرة :
أولاً : يجب أن تفرغ غالب يومك في الصيد .. حتى تتضاعف كمية ما تصطاده وبالتالي يتضاعف ربحك
ثانياً : بعد فترة الادخار ومع تقدمك المادي تشتري مركباً أكبر وأحدث ليساعدك في الوقت فتجني ارباحاً أكبر
ثالثاً : يمكنك بعد ذلك بفترة ومع ادخار أرباحك أن تشتري عدة قوارب للصيد
رابعاً : ستجد نفسك وبعد فترة ليست كبيرة صاحب أسطول بحري كبير للصيد وبدلاً من قضاء الوقت والجهد في بيع السمك مباشرة للناس ستستريح ببيعك فقط للموزعين
وأخيراً : وبعد كل هذا النجاح ستستطيع وبكل سهولة أن تُنشأ مصانع التعليب الخاصة بك والتي يمكنك بها التحكم في إنتاجك من الأسماك وكميات التوزيع أيضاً
وهكذا .. من نجاح إلى آخر حتى تصبح مليونيراً أو مليارديراً كبيراً مثلي يُشار إليه بالبنان
هذه هي السعادة الحقيقية يا رجل".
صمت الصياد لثوانٍ ثم سأل الملياردير العجوز : "ولكن سيدي .. كم أحتاج من الوقت لتحقيق مثل ذلك"؟
ضحك الملياردير وقال : "هذا يرجع إلى مدى مهارتك وحنكتك في التعامل مع الحياة .. ولكني أرى أنه ما بين 15 إلى 20 عاماً فقط"
عقد الصياد حاجبيه وهو يسأل : "وماذا بعد"؟
لمعت عينا الملياردير وهو يقول : "تملك ملاييين الدولارات أيها الرجل"
نظر الصياد إلى الرجل ثم عاد وسأله : "وماذا بعد" ؟
نظر الملياردير إلى الصياد بتعجب وأجاب : "تترك التجارة والشقاء لأبناءك وتستمتع بما بقي لك من العمر .. تسترخي في منازل فاخرة في أجمل بقاع الأرض .. 
تستمتع مع زوجتك وأبناءك وأحفادك .. تنام القيلولة التي أردت .. وتلعب مع أحفادك .. تفعل كل ما تريد يا رجل" !!
فابتسم الصياد وهو يقول في هدوء : "هل تريد مني أن أقضي ما يقرب من 20 عاماً من عمري كادحاً في عمل متواصل .. 
لا أرى أبنائي وزوجتي إلا قليلاً .. لا أستمتع بوقتي ولا بصحتي ولا حتى بأموالي كل ذلك أضحي به لأصل في النهاية إلى (ما أنا عليه أصلاً)" ؟!!!
ثم أكمل في حماس : "إن كانت السعادة الحقيقية كما قلتَ أنت في الاسترخاء وراحة البال والوجود في وسط الزوجة والأبناء والاستمتاع برفقة الأهل والأصدقاء فأنا الآن أعيش هذه السعادة الحقيقة ولا أجد سبباً يجعلني أرجئها 20 عاماً".*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لاحظ ديك يوماً ما أن حيواناً ضخماً يأكل من مخلفاته فيزداد طاقة ، فقال الديك لنفسه : "إنها فكرة جيدة" وبدأ يأكل من مخلفات ذلك الحيوان فشعر بطاقته تزداد يوماً بعد يوم.
واستطاع في اليوم الأول أن يرتقي على أول غصن في الشجرة الأضخم في الغابة، وفي كل يوم كان يرتقي على غصن جديد أعلى ، واستطاع بعد شهر أن يصل إلى قمة أعلى شجرة في الغابة وتربع عليها.


وعندما أصبح في القمة بات من السهل رؤيته من قبل الصيادين ، وما أن رآه أحدهم حتى صوب بندقيته نحوه ولأنه لا يستطيع الطيران فقد كان هدفاً سهلاً للصياد الذي أطلق عليه النار فأرداه قتيلاً.
الحكمة: إن الأشياء القذرة قد توصلك لأعلى ... ولكن لا يمكن أن تبقى هناك طويلا.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*هل تعلم
مقولة القانون لا يحمي المغفلينمقولة تترد على ألسنة الكثير من الناس , و لكن ربما الكثيرون لا يعلمون ما هي أصل هذه المقولة
يحكى انه كان يوجد رجل يعيش في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
وقد كان فقيرا جدا لدرجة ان حالته يرثى لها من شدة الفقر , و في أحد الأيام خطرت بباله فكرة , و لكن لم تكن فكرة عادية بل كانت فكرة ملئها الدهاء و المكر والتي من شأنها أن تغير حياته وتقلبها رأسا على عقب
فقد قرر أن يضع في الصحف الامريكيه اعلانا" جاء فيه: (إن أردت أن تكون ثريا فأرسل دولار واحد فقط إلى صندوق البريد رقم :............ وسوف تكون ثريا)
فبدأ الملايين من الناس الطامحين بالثراء يتوافدون ويرسلون دولار واحد إلى صندوق البريد
فما هي إلى أيام و حصد الملايين و الملايين من الدولارات من المرسلين فاصبح و احد من اكبر الاثرياء
وبعدها وضع إعلان آخر بعد حصولة على الملايين
فكتب عنوان "هكذا تصبح ثريا" و كتب طريقته التي اتبعها و طلب من الناس أن يقلدوه
وبعد الإعلان.. قام الناس برفع القضايا عليه في المحاكم , ولكن كان رد المحكمة عليهم فيه نوع من الاستهزاء في المقولة الشهيرة التي تنصف ذلك الرجل صاحب هذه العقلية.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة أحد السجناء في عصر لويس الرابع عشرمحكوم عليه بالإعدام ومسجون في جناح قلعة هذا السجين لم يبق على موعد إعدامه سوى ليله واحده
ويروى عن لويس الرابع عشر ابتكاره لحيل وتصرفات غريبة
وفي تلك الليلة فوجئ السجين بباب الزنزانة يفتح
ولويس يدخل عليه مع حرسه ليقول له:
أعطيك فرصة إن نجحت في استغلالها فبإمكانك إن تنجو
هناك مخرج موجود في جناحك بدون حراسة
إن تمكنت من العثور عليه يمكنك الخروج
وان لم تتمكن فان الحراس سيأتون غدا
مع شروق الشمس لأخذك لحكم الإعدام
غادر الحراس الزنزانة مع الإمبراطور
بعد أن فكوا سلاسله
وبدأت المحاولات وبدأ يفتش في الجناح
الذي سجن فيه والذي يحتوي على عده غرف وزوايا
ولاح له الأمل عندما اكتشف غطاء فتحة
مغطاة بسجادة بالية على الأرض
ما أن فتحها حتى وجدها تؤدّي إلى سلّم
ينزل إلى سرداب سفلي ويليه درج أخر يصعد مرة أخرى
وظل يصعد إلى أن بدأ يحس بتسلل نسيم الهواء الخارجي
مما بث في نفسه الأمل إلى أن وجد نفسه في النهاية
في برج القلعة الشاهق والأرض لايكاد يراها
عاد أدراجه حزينا منهكا
ولكنه واثق أن الامبراطور لايخدعه
وبينما هو ملقى على الأرض مهموم ومنهك
ضرب بقدمه الحائط وإذا به يحس بالحجر
الذي يضع عليه قدمه يتزحزح
فقفز وبدأ يختبر الحجر فوجد بالإمكان تحريكه
وما إن أزاحه وإذا به يجد سردابا ضيّقا
لايكاد يتسع للزحف ، فبدأ يزحف
الى ان بدأ يسمع صوت خرير مياه
وأحس بالأمل لعلمه إن القلعة تطل على نهر
لكنه في النهاية وجد نافذة مغلقة بالحديد
أمكنه أن يرى النهر من خلالها
عاد يختبر كل حجر وبقعة في السجن
ربما كان فيه مفتاح حجر آخر
لكن كل محاولاته ضاعت بلا سدى ، والليل يمضي
واستمر يحاول ويفتش ، وفي كل مرة يكتشف أملا جديدا
فمرة ينتهي إلى نافذة حديدية
ومرة إلى سرداب طويل ذو تعرجات لانهاية لها
ليجد السرداب أعاده لنفس الزنزانة
وهكذا ظل طوال الليل يلهث في محاولات
وبوادر أمل تلوح له مرة من هنا ومرة من هناك
وكلها توحي له بالأمل في أول الأمر
لكنها في النهاية تبوء بالفشل
وأخيرا انقضت ليلة السجين كلها
ولاحت له الشمس من خلال النافذة
ووجد وجه الإمبراطور يطل عليه من الباب
ويقول له : أراك لازلت هنا !!
قال السجين : كنت أتوقع انك صادق معي أيها الإمبراطور .
قال له الإمبراطور : لقد كنت صادقا .
سأله السجين : لم اترك بقعة في الجناح
لم أحاول فيها ، فأين المخرج الذي قلت لي !!
قال له الإمبراطور : لقد كان باب الزنزانة مفتوحا وغير مغلق !!


الإنسان دائما يضع لنفسه صعوبات وعواقب ولا يلتفت إلى ما هو بسيط في حياته حياتنا قد تكون بسيطة بالتفكير البسيط لها وتكون صعبة عندما يستصعب الإنسان شيئا في حياته*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(قصة الرجل الفقير الذي يرعى أمه و زوجته وذريته)وكان يعمل خادماً لدى أحدهم ، مخلصاً في عمله ويؤديه
على أكمل وجه ، إلا أنه ذات يوم تغيب عن العمل ..
فقال سيده في نفسه :
" لابد أن أعطيه ديناراً زيادة حتى لا يتغيب عن العمل
فبالتأكيد لم يغيب إلا طمعاً في زيادة راتبه لانه يعلم بحاجتى إليه
" وبالفعل حين حضر ثاني يوم أعطاه راتبه و زاد عليه الدينار ..
لم يتكلم العامل و لم يسأل سيده ..
عن سبب الزيادة ، وبعد فترة غاب العامل مرة أخرى ،
فغضب سيده غضباً شديداً وقال :
" سأنقص الدينار الذي زدته. "
و أنقصه .. و لم يتكلم العامل و لم يسأله عن نقصان راتبه..
فإستغرب الرجل مِنْ ردة فعل الخادم ، وسأله :
زدتك فلم تسأل ، و أنقصتك فلم تتكلم !!!!!!!
فقال العامل : عندما غبت المرة الأولى رزقني الله مولوداً ..
فحين كافأتني بالزيادة ، قلت هذا رزق مولودي قد جاء معه ،
وحين غبت المرة الثانية ماتت أمي ، وعندما أنقصت الدينار
قلت هذا رزقها قد ذهب بذهابها .
ما أجملها مِنْ أرواح تقنع و ترضى بما وهبها إياه الرحمن ، وتترفع عن نسب ما يأتيها مِنْ زيادة في الرزق أو نقصان إلى الإنسان .
اللهم أكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك و أغننا بفضلك عمن سواك*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لا تخدعوا أولادكم فتندموا

ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻪ :
ﺍﺫﺍ ﺃﻛﻤﻠﺖ ﻃﻌﺎﻣﻚ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺁﺧﺬﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺰﻫﻪ
ﺍﻛﻤﻞ ﻃﻌﺎﻣﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ : ﺍﻣﻲ ﻫﻴﺎ ﻧﺬﻫﺐ !؟
ﺭﺩﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ :
ﺗﺎﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﺷﺒﺤﺎ ﻳﺄﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﺎﺭ ..
ﻻ ﻧﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻵﻥ ..
ﺟﻠﺲ ﺣﺰﻳﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﺍﺻﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﻃﻔﺎﻝ ..
ﻭﻫﻢ ﻳﻠﻬﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻠﺘﻬﻤﻬﻢ ﺷﺊ ..
ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻳﺔ ..
ﻛﺒﺮ ﻗﻠﻴﻼ ﻭﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺳﻪ ..
ﺃﺧﺒﺮﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ ..
ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺄﺧﺬﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﻪ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ !
ﺑﺬﻝ ﺟﻬﺪﻩ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﺮﺣﻠﻪ ..
ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻬﻯ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﻭﺳﺄﻝ ﻣﻌﻠﻤﻪ :
ﻣﺘﻯ ﻧﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻠﺔ !؟
ﺃﺟﺎﺑﻪ ﻣﻌﻠﻤﻪ : ﻋﻦ ﺃﻱ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺗﺘﻜﻠﻢ !؟
ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻳﺔ ..
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻭﺟﺪﻩ ﺍﺑﻮﻩ ﻳﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﺩﺭﻭﺳﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ :
ﺍﺫﺍ ﻧﺠﺤﺖ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻱ ﻟﻚ ﺩﺭﺍﺟﺔ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﻪ
ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﺳﻲ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻋﻟﻰ ﺻﻔﻪ ..
ﺳﺄﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻩ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺩﺭﺍﺟﺘﻲ !؟
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻻﺏ : ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﺟﻪ ﺳﺘﻌﺮﺿﻚ ﻟﻠﺤﻮﺍﺩﺙ ﺩﻋﻚ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ !!
ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻳﺔ ..
ﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺑﺎﺭﻋﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺬﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺪﺍﻉ ..
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻞ ﻳﺴﺄﻝ " ﻣﻦ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺃﺗﻴﺖ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻖ
ﺍﻟﺬﻣﻴﻢ !؟
( ﻛﻠﻜﻢ ﺭﺍﻉ ، ﻭﻛﻠﻜﻢ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻋﻴﺘﻪ ) !!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(ذكاء الرد)سئل الملك فيصل كي يُحرَج : نرى لحيتك سوداء وشعر رأسك أبيض ؟
فقال : شعر رأسي نبتَ قبل لحيتي بعشرين سنة !


أراد رجل إحراج المتنبي ..
فقال لـه : رأيتك من بعيد فـ ظننتك امـرأةً !!
فقال المتنبي : وأنا رأيتك من بعيد فظننتك رجلًا !


قال وزير بريطانيا السمين تشرشل لبرنارد شو النحيف : من يراك يا شو يظن بأن بريطانيا في أزمة غذاء !
فقال : ومن يراك يعرف سبب الأزمة .


أقبل جحا على قرية فرد عليه أحد أفرادها قائلاً: لم أعرفك يا جحا إلا بحمارك .
فقال جحا : الحمير تعرف بعضها !


رأى رجل امرأةً فقال لها : كم أنتِ جميلة !
فقالت له: ليتك جميل لأبادلك نفس الكلام !
فقال لها : لا بأس اكذبي كما كذبتُ !


التقى الجاحظ بامرأة قبيحة في أحد حوانيت بغداد فقال : " وإذا الوحوش حُشرت " فنظرت إليه المرأة وقالت : " وضرب لنا مثلاً ونسي خلقه "


أكل أعرابي عند أمير وكان شرهاً .. فقال الأمير: ما لك تأكل الخروف كأن أمه نطحتك؟
فرد الأعرابي: وما لك تشفق عليه كأن أمه أرضعتك*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة القط والرزقكان هناك قط لصاحب بيت يقدم له الطعام كل يوم .... ولكن هذا القط لم يكتفي بالطعام الذي يقدمه له صاحب البيت .... فأخذ يسرق من البيت الطعام فأخذ صاحب البيت يراقب القط .... فتبين له أنه كان يقدم الطعام الذي يسرقه لقط آخر أعمى


لا إلـــه إلا الــلــه
كيف كان هذا القط يتكفل بإطعام قط كفيف ؟؟؟
فاسمع قول الله تعالى :- 'وما من دابةٍ في الأرض ولا في السماءِ إلا على الله رزقها '*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(قصة الكلب)يقول عالم أمريكي: أن هناك طبيب شاهد في طريقه كلب مصاب بكسر إحدى قوائمه فحمله إلى عيادته البيطرية وقام بمعالجته .... وبعد أن تماثل للشفاء أطلق الطبيب سراح الكلب ....
وبعد فترة من الزمن سمع الطبيب نباح كلب عند باب عيادته .... فلما فتح الباب وجد الكلب الذي عالجه ومعه كلب آخر مصاب .
فيا سبحان الله ما الذي ألهمه وعلمه هذا .... إنه الله جلَّ وعلا .*

----------


## حسين اليزيدي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كثرة اللُّقَم تطرد النِّقَم
**يحكى أن امرأةً رأت في الرؤيا أثناء نومها أنَّ رجلاً من أقاربها قد لدغته أفعى سامة فقتلته ومات على الفور ، وقد أفزعتها هذه الرؤيا وأخافتها جداً ، وفي صبيحة اليوم التالي توجهت إلى بيت ذلك الرجل وقصّت عليه رؤياها وعَبَّرَت له عن مخاوفها ، وطلبت منه أن ينتبه لما يدور حوله ، ويأخذ لنفسه الحيطة والحذر .فنذر الرجلُ على نفسه أن يذبح كبشين كبيرين من الضأن نذراً لوجه الله تعالى عسى أن ينقذه ويكتب له السلامة من هذه الرؤيا المفزعة.

وهكذا فعل ، ففي مساء ذلك اليوم ذبح رأسين كبيرين من الضأن ، ودعا أقاربه والناس المجاورين له ، وقدم لهم عشاءً دسماً ، ووزَّعَ باقي اللحم حتى لم يبقَ منه إلا ساقاً واحدة .

وكان صاحب البيت لم يذق طعم الأكل ولا اللحم ، بسبب القلق الذي يساوره ويملأ نفسه ، والهموم التي تنغّص عليه عيشه وتقضّ مضجعه ، فهو وإن كان يبتسم ويبشّ في وجوه الحاضرين ، إلا أنه كان يعيش في دوامة من القلق والخوف من المجهول .

لَفَّ الرجلُ الساقَ في رغيفٍ من الخبز ورفعها نحو فمه ليأكل منها ، ولكنه تذكّر عجوزاً من جيرانه لا تستطيع القدوم بسبب ضعفها وهرمها ، فلام نفسه قائلاً : لقد نسيت تلك العجوز وستكون الساق من نصيبها ، فذهب إليها بنفسه وقدّم لها تلك الساق واعتذر لها لأنه لم يبقَ عنده شيء من اللحم غير هذه القطعة .

سُرَّت المرأةُ العجوز بذلك وأكلت اللحم ورمت عظمة الساق ، وفي ساعات الليل جاءت حيّة تدبّ على رائحة اللحم والزَّفَر ، وأخذت تُقَضْقِضُ ما تبقى من الدهنيات وبقايا اللحم عن تلك العظمة ، فدخل شَنْكَل عظم الساق في حلقها ولم تستطع الحيّة التخلّص منه ، فأخذت ترفع رأسها وتخبط العظمة على الأرض وتجرّ نفسها إلى الوراء وتزحف محاولة تخليص نفسها ، ولكنها عبثاً حاولت ذلـك ، فلم تُجْدِ محاولاتها شيئاً ولم تستطع تخليص نفسها .

وفي ساعات الصباح الباكر سمع أبناء الرجل المذكور حركة وخَبْطاً وراء بيتهم فأخبروا أباهم بذلك ، وعندما خرج ليستجلي حقيقة الأمر وجد الحيّة على تلك الحال وقد التصقت عظمة الساق في فكِّها وأوصلها زحفها إلى بيته ، فقتلها وحمد الله على خلاصه ونجاته منها ، وأخبر أهله بالحادثة فتحدث الناس بالقصة زمناً ، وانتشر خبرها في كلّ مكان ، وهم يرددون المثل القائل : كثرة اللُّقَم تطرد النِّقَم. أي كثرة التصدق بالطعام تدفع عنك البلايا. 

عن أبي مالك الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن في الجنة غرفا يرى ظاهرها من باطنها وباطنها من ظاهرها أعدها الله لمن أطعم الطعام وافشئ السلام وصلى بالليل والناس نيام.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*رحلة رجلان كادا يضلان الطريق الى ان...!
**
أظلم الليل علي رجلين كانا مسافرين في الصحراء
وكادا يضلان الطريق
ثم رأيا نورا خافتا من علي بعد فقصدا إليه
حتي بلغا منزلا؛ فإذا رجل وزوجته

دخل الرجلان المنزل ؛
ولم يستطع أحدهما النوم فظل ساهرا ؛

فرأي صاحب البيت يحمل سكينا وينادي زوجته ؛ 
ثم دار بينهما حديث خافت

الزوج : ماذا ؟ أنذبح الإثنين معا؟
الزوجة : نعم نذبح الاثنين ...

فملك الرعب قلب الرجلين ؛ 
فظلا ساهرين لايغمض لهما جفن
وهما يتوقعان بين لحظة وأخري أن يهجم عليهما الزوجان

فلما تنفس الصبح ؛
أخدالرجلان يتأهبان للتسلل خارج الدار؛

وإذابالزوجة تدخل عليهما وبيدها
دجاجتان ناضجتان وهي تقول: لكل منكما دجاجة يتزود بها في السفر

عند ذلك زال خوف الرجلين . ولاما نفسيهما 
على سوء ظنهما بالرجل وزوجته ثم تقدم احدهما الى الزوجه . 

وتسلم منها الدجاجتين 
وشكرهما على حسن الإستقبال والضيافة.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حكمة مدرسكان معلم اللغة العربية يلقي الدرس على الطلاب أمام اثنين من التوجيه لدى الوزارة ،،
وأثناء إلقاء الدرس قاطعه أحد الطلاب قائلاً :يا أستاذ اللغة العربية صعبة جداً ،،وماكاد هذا الطالب أن يتم حديثه حتى تكلم كل الطلاب بنفس الكلام وأصبحوا كأنهم حزب معارضة ،،
فهذا يتكلم هناك وهذا يصرخ وهذا يحاول اضاعة الوقت وهكذا ....
سكت المعلم قليلاً ثم قال :حسناً لا درس اليوم ،، وسأستبدل الدرس بلعبة ،،فرح الطلبة ،، وتجهم الموجهان ،،رسم هذا المعلم على اللوح (( السبورة)) زجاجة ذات عنق ضيق ،، 
ورسم بداخلها دجاجة ،، ثم قال :من يستطيع أن يخرج هذه الدجاجة من الزجاجة؟؟!!!بشرط أن لايكسر الزجاجة ولايقتل الدجاجة !!!!!!
فبدأت محاولات الطلبة التي بائت بالفشل جميعها ،،
فصرخ أحد الطلبة من آخر الفصل يائساً :يا أستاذ لا تخرج هذه الدجاجة إلا بكسر الزجاجة أو قتل الدجاجة ،،
فقال المعلم : لا تستطيع خرق الشروط،،
فقال الطالب متهكماً :إذاً يا أستاذ قل لمن وضعها بداخل تلك الزجاجة أن يخرجها كما أدخلها ،،،ضحك الطلبة ،، ولكن لم تدم ضحكتهم طويلاً ،،
فقد قطعها صوت المعلم وهو يقول:صحيح،، صحيح،، هذه هي الإجابة،،من وضع الدجاجة في الزجاجة هو وحده من يستطيع إخراجها ،،كذلك أنتم ،،وضعتم مفهوماً في عقولكم أن اللغة العربية صعبة ،،فمهما شرحت لكم وحاولت تبسيطها فلن أفلح ،،إلا إذا أخرجتم هذا المفهوم بأنفسكم دون مساعدة ،،كما وضعتموه بأنفسكم دون مساعدة،،
الطلاب وضعوا دجاجة واحدة في الزجاجة ،، فكم دجاجة وضعنا نحن؟؟

لذلك لاشيء في هذه الدنيا صعب ،،إذاتوكلت على الله أولاً ،،وبنيت مفهوماً في عقلك أنه لاصعب إلا ما جعلته صعباً بإرادتك ،،وبإرادتك أيضاً أن تجعله سهلاً ،، 
فتنجزه دونما أي عوائق أو مشاكل ،،،لذلك........كلنا نستطيع أن نخرج الدجاجة من الزجاجة ،،بعد التوكل على الله أولاً وأخيراً*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لا تحكم بظاهر الأمروقفت معلمة الصف الخامس ذات يوم و ألقت على التلاميذ جملة :
إنني أحبكم جميعا وهي تستثني في نفسها تلميذ يدعى تيدي !!


فملابسه دائماً شديدة الاتساخ، ومستواه الدراسي متدني جدا ومنطوي على نفسه


وهذا الحكم الجائر منها كان بناء على ما لاحظته خلال العام


فهو لا يلعب مع الأطفال و ملابسه متسخة ودائما يحتاج إلى الحمام


وأنه كئيب لدرجة أنها كانت تجد متعة في تصحيح أوراقه بقلم أحمر


لتضع عليها علامات x بخط عريض وتكتب عبارة راسب في الأعلى


ذات يوم طلب منها مراجعة السجلات الدراسية السابقة لكل تلميذ وبينما كانت تراجع ملف تيدي فوجئت بشيء ما !


لقد كتب عنه معلم الصف الأول: تيدي طفل ذكي موهوب يؤدي عمله بعناية و بطريقة منظمة


و معلم الصف الثاني : تيدي تلميذ نجيب ومحبوب لدى زملائه ولكنه منزعج بسبب إصابة والدته بمرض السرطان


أما معلم الصف الثالث كتب: لقد كان لوفاة أمه وقع صعب عليه لقد بذل أقصى ما يملك من جهود لكن والده لم يكن مهتما به


وإن الحياة في منزله سرعان ما ستؤثر عليه إن لم تتخذ بعض الإجراءات


بينما كتب معلم الصف الرابع: تيدي تلميذ منطوي على نفسه لا يبدي الرغبة في الدراسة وليس لديه أصدقاء وينام أثناء الدرس


هنا أدركت المعلمه تومسون المشكلة وشعـرت بالخجل من نفسها !


و قد تأزم موقفها عندما أحضر التلاميذ هدايا عيد الميلاد لها ملفوفة بأشرطة جميلة


ما عدا الطالب تيدي كانت هديته ملفوفة بكيس مأخوذ من أكياس البقالة


تألمت السيدة تومسون وهي تفتح هدية تيدي وضحك التلاميذ على هديته


وهي عقد مؤلف من ماسات ناقصة الأحجار و قارورة عطر ليس فيها إلا الربع


ولكن التلاميذ توقفوا عن الضحك عندما عبرت المعلمة عن إعجابها بجمال العقد والعطر وشكرته بحرارة


وارتدت العقد ووضعت شيئا من ذلك العطر على ملابسها، ويومها لم يذهب تيدي بعد الدراسة إلى منزله مباشرة


بل انتظر ليقابل المعلمة وقال لها: إن رائحتك اليوم مثل رائحة والدتي !


عندها انفجرت المعلمه بالبكاء لأن تيدي أحضر لها زجاجة العطر التي كانت والدته تستعملها ووجد في معلمته رائحة أمه الراحلة


منذ ذلك اليوم أولت اهتماما خاصا به وبدأ عقله يستعيد نشاطه وبنهاية السنة أصبح تيدي أكثر التلاميذ تميزا في الفصل


ثم وجدت السيده مذكرة عند بابها للتلميذ تيدي كتب بها أنها أفضل معلمة قابلها في حياته


فردت عليه أنت من علمني كيف أكون معلمة جيدة


بعد عدة سنوات فوجئت هذه المعلمة بتلقيها دعوة من كلية الطب لحضور حفل تخرج دفعة ذلك العام موقعة باسم إبنك تيدي


فحضرت وهي ترتدي ذلك العقد وتفوح منها رائحة ذلك العطر


هل تعلم من هو تيدي الآن ؟


إنه تيدي ستودارد هو أشهر طبيب بالعالم ومالك مركز(ستودارد) لعلاج السرطان*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أتابعك أبا مريم ، قصصك جميلة ترقق القلب ، ما أحوجنا إليها ، واصل وصلك الله برضاه .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الملك والرجل
صار ملك ليلاً فاصطدم برجل ولكنه عذره لشدة الظلام ،وبعدها أصدر الملك أمراً بان يسير كل انسان ومعه مصباح ،وفى اليوم الثانى اصطدم بنفس الشخص ،فقال ألم آمرك بأن تحمل مصباحاً،قال الرجل هو معى،قال الملك ولكنه خال من الشمع ،قال الرجل كان أمرك خالمن الشمع ،فأصدر الملك أمراً بوضع الشمع فى المصابيح وفى اليوم الثالث اصطدم بنفس الشخص فقال له ألم آمرك بحمل المصباح وبداخله الشمع قال هو كذلك ولكنى لم تأمر بإشعال الشمع ... وعندها أصدر الملك أمراً بتعيين هذا الشخص لصياغة قوانين المملكة .

لا يكفى ان تعرف ما تقول ،يجب أن أن تقوله كما ينبغى*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لص فاعل خير (قصة حقيقية)سبحان مغير الأحوال أخذ الأموال بالحلال
في لحظات تحول لص إلى فاعل خير حين وجد كل افراد العائلة التي كان ينوي سرقتها في حالة اغماء بعد أن أصيبوا باختناق
فأسرع باسعافهم قبل أن ينقلهم للمستشفى .
وذكرت صحيفة الصريح التونسية أن شابا من جهة قفصة في الجنوب التونسي دخل منزلا لسرقته غير أنه فوجيء بوجود أفراد
العائلة الستة مغمى عليهم نتيجة اختناقهم بالغاز .
واضافت الصحيفة أن اللص بادر بفتح جميع النوافذ للتهوية واستنجد ببعض الجيران ليخرج أفراد العائلة من المنزل وينقلهم للمستشفى بسرعة .
واعترف الشاب بأنه قدم للسرقة لعجزه عن تسديد ديون ووقوعه
في ضائقة مالية .
غير أن تصرف العائلة اتسم بالنبل أيضا إذ أن اللص نفسه فوجيء بتقديمها المبلغ الذي يحتاجه لتسديد ديونه .
سبحان مغير الأحوال
أخذ الأموال بالحلال*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كثرة اللُّقَم تطرد النِّقَميحكى أن امرأةً رأت في الرؤيا أثناء نومها أنَّ رجلاً من أقاربها قد لدغته أفعى سامة فقتلته ومات على الفور ، وقد أفزعتها هذه الرؤيا وأخافتها جداً ، وفي صبيحة اليوم التالي توجهت إلى بيت ذلك الرجل وقصّت عليه رؤياها وعَبَّرَت له عن مخاوفها ، وطلبت منه أن ينتبه لما يدور حوله ، ويأخذ لنفسه الحيطة والحذر .

فنذر الرجلُ على نفسه أن يذبح كبشين كبيرين من الضأن نذراً لوجه الله تعالى عسى أن ينقذه ويكتب له السلامة من هذه الرؤيا المفزعة.وهكذا فعل ، ففي مساء ذلك اليوم ذبح رأسين كبيرين من الضأن ، ودعا أقاربه والناس المجاورين له ، وقدم لهم عشاءً دسماً ، ووزَّعَ باقي اللحم حتى لم يبقَ منه إلا ساقاً واحدة .

وكان صاحب البيت لم يذق طعم الأكل ولا اللحم ، بسبب القلق الذي يساوره ويملأ نفسه ، والهموم التي تنغّص عليه عيشه وتقضّ مضجعه ، فهو وإن كان يبتسم ويبشّ في وجوه الحاضرين ، إلا أنه كان يعيش في دوامة من القلق والخوف من المجهول .

لَفَّ الرجلُ الساقَ في رغيفٍ من الخبز ورفعها نحو فمه ليأكل منها ، ولكنه تذكّر عجوزاً من جيرانه لا تستطيع القدوم بسبب ضعفها وهرمها ، فلام نفسه قائلاً : لقد نسيت تلك العجوز وستكون الساق من نصيبها ، فذهب إليها بنفسه وقدّم لها تلك الساق واعتذر لها لأنه لم يبقَ عنده شيء من اللحم غير هذه القطعة .

سُرَّت المرأةُ العجوز بذلك وأكلت اللحم ورمت عظمة الساق ، وفي ساعات الليل جاءت حيّة تدبّ على رائحة اللحم والزَّفَر ، وأخذت تُقَضْقِضُ ما تبقى من الدهنيات وبقايا اللحم عن تلك العظمة ، فدخل شَنْكَل عظم الساق في حلقها ولم تستطع الحيّة التخلّص منه ، فأخذت ترفع رأسها وتخبط العظمة على الأرض وتجرّ نفسها إلى الوراء وتزحف محاولة تخليص نفسها ، ولكنها عبثاً حاولت ذلـك ، فلم تُجْدِ محاولاتها شيئاً ولم تستطع تخليص نفسها .

وفي ساعات الصباح الباكر سمع أبناء الرجل المذكور حركة وخَبْطاً وراء بيتهم فأخبروا أباهم بذلك ، وعندما خرج ليستجلي حقيقة الأمر وجد الحيّة على تلك الحال وقد التصقت عظمة الساق في فكِّها وأوصلها زحفها إلى بيته ، فقتلها وحمد الله على خلاصه ونجاته منها ، وأخبر أهله بالحادثة فتحدث الناس بالقصة زمناً ، وانتشر خبرها في كلّ مكان ، وهم يرددون المثل القائل : كثرة اللُّقَم تطرد النِّقَم. أي كثرة التصدق بالطعام تدفع عنك البلايا. 

عن أبي مالك الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن في الجنة غرفا يرى ظاهرها من باطنها وباطنها من ظاهرها أعدها الله لمن أطعم الطعام وافشئ السلام وصلى بالليل والناس نيام)).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*عرفت آنّي في نعمةيقول الداعية المعروف والمصاب بالشلل الكلي عبد الله بانعمة:
وكُنّت أظُنْ انَه لايوجد أحَد أسُوأ من حَالي
" لأنه مشلول لا يتحرك الا من رأسه "
فإذا بأحد المشايخ يقول له ::
تَعال مَعي لأريِك من هو أسوأ مِن حَالك !
ذَهب معه و فعلاَ رأى رجلاَ مثل حاله مشلول , لَكنه زِيادة على ذلك
لا يسمع ولا يتكلم !! :
*تصور مشلول لا يتحرك ولا يسمع ولا يتكلم !


هذا الشخص المشلول حدث له موقف مبكي :
 "دخلوا عليه أهله وجدوا بقعة دم على ثوبه ويبكي ,عندما تبعوا أثر الدم اكتشفوا أن اثنين من أصابعه مقطوعة ! "


ماذا حدث
وكيف انقطعت أصابعه
دَخل عليه فأر وجلَس يأكّل فِي أصابعه !!
وهو في مكانه لا يستَطيع الحِراك ولا النجدة !
ولا فعل شيّ !!
فقط ينظر إلى أصابعه ويتألم
دخل الفأر وتَجرأ لأنِه كالجثة لا حِراكّ لاشي فَقط سّكوووونْ !


وأنت؟!
ماذا فعلت بأصابعك ...!؟
ماذا فعلت برجلِيك...!؟
ماذا فعلت بصوتك ..!؟
بسمعك ..!؟
وبِجميعّ النعم ,,, لا اله إلا اللّه


بعد ان قرأت هذه الرسالة كما وصلتني أغمضت عيني
وتنفستّ نفس عَميييييق وقلت :
الحمد لله 
عرفت آنّي في نعمة*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أمي أغني كثيرا من أمك 

وقفت طفلة غنية في المدرسة تقول لصديقتها الفقيرة :
أمي اشترت سيارة جديدة فهي أغنى من أمك
أمي أحضرت لنا شغالة جديدة لتهتم بنا عندما تكون في عملها فأمي أغنى من أمك
أمي أحضرت لنا طباخ ماهر يقوم بإعداد أشهى الأطباق 
فهي أغنى من أمك
ஃ ஃ ஃ ஃ ஃ ஃأمي أحضرت لنا ممرضة لتسهر على راحتنا عندما نكون مرضى
فهي أغنى من أمك
ஃ ஃ ஃ ஃ ஃ ஃأمي أحضرت لنا مدرس جديد ليذاكر لنا دروسنا 
فهي أغنى من أمك
فقاطعتها الطفلة الفقيرة قائلة :
أمي تعد لنا أجمل الطعام بنفسها وتهتم بنا بنفسها وتسهر على راحتنا بنفسها وتذاكر
لنا بنفسها
فيكفيني غناها بحبها لنا 
تعطينا الخبز الطازج وتأكل هي البائت
تعطنا لحوم الدجاج وتأكل هي أجنحتها
تعطينا نحن الدواء وتداري علينا مرضها
تشتري لنا ملابس جديده وتداري من أمام
أعيننا حذاءها الممزق
فعفوا يا صديقتي ...
فأمي أغني كثيرا من أمك .*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*النـسـاء كالـمــاءاثناء حواري مع احد الشيوخ الكبار السن .. وما اقصده هو رجل عجوز طاعن في السن
اثناء حواري معه عن الحياة وعن الدنيا .. وعن ملذاتها
تطرق الحديث الى النساء وعن الجمال فيهن وأخلاقهن
هذا الشيخ .. له أكثر من زوجة .. فقلت له حدثني عن خبرتك مع النساء
قال لي .
انظر يا ابني .. النساء كالماء ..
فاستغربت ..قلت له النساء كالماء في نقاوته .. أم في عكارته وتكديره
نظر الي بعين الرحمة .. وقال لي ..انت لا زلت شاب صغير . ولا تعرف ما قصدته
قلت له خبرني اذن ..
قال لي اقترب مني .. وناولني هذا الإبريق من الماء ..
ففعلت ما اراده
..قال لي افتح راحة يدك .. ففعلت .. فصب فيها من الماء ..
قال لي .. خلل اصابعك .. اي افتح اصابعك ..
( لتدع الماء ينزل من بينها ).. ففعلت ما اراد
قال لي .. افتح راحة يدك مرة اخرى .. ففعلت .. فصب فيها الماء
قال لي .. اقبض على الماء بيدك .. فنظرت له باستغراب مستنكرا ان اقبض على الماء
امسكني من أذني .. وقال بل افعل ما أقول لك ..
ففعلت .. فهرب الماء من راحة يدي…
قال لي هكذا النساء ..
نظرت اليه مستغربا .. ومعبرا عن عدم فهمي لما اراد توضيحه!!!!
…
قال لي .. انظر ..
عندما خللت أصابعك نزل منها الماء وهرب ..
وعندما قبضت على الماء بيدك هرب الماء كذلك
ما اردتك ان تفهمه ..ان النساء عندما تتركها تفعل ما تشاء . فانك لن تسيطر عليها
ولن تكون بينكما حياة أصلا لأنها تفعل ما تحلو لها ..
وحينما تقبض عليها ..اي انك تضيق عليها الخناق .. وتكدر عيشتها ..فستكون كذلك أيضا
وستكون ابعد ما يكون منك رغم كونها بين يديك*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ابتسم في المحن- هل تسهم المحن و المصائب في نموّ الانسان و تقوية شخصيته؟
- نعم و إلينا العبرة من عصفور قصفت العاصفة شجرته الوحيدة في الصحراء


فنفض جناحيه و حلّق،و طار بعيدا،بعيدا، فوجد مأوى جديدا في غابة من الاشجار يانعة الثمار!..


و لو لم تقصف شجرته لما فعل!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة قلم بالصور
تابع الصور

















*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(عند الشدائد تُعرف الإخوان)يُحْكى أنّ رجلاً ميسور الحال كان له ابنٌ فتى كثير اللهو واللعب ، لا يعمل بل يقضي معظم أوقاته مع رفاق له في مثل سنه ، وكانوا يقضون الساعات الطوال في اللعب واللهو والكلام الفارغ من المعنى ، وتناول الطعام في بيت والد ذلك الفتى . 


وكان والد الفتى يتذمر من كثرة هؤلاء الأصدقاء ، الذين لا منفعة ترجى منهم ومن كثرتهم ، فهم لا يعملون ، وإنما يضيعون وقتهم سدى ، وكان ينصح ابنه بتركهم والابتعاد عنهم .


وكان يقول لابنه إن رفاقك هؤلاء هم رفاق سوء ، ولا ينفعوك بشربة ماء ، ولن تجد أحداً منهم لو احتجت إليه في ساعة شدة ، وما صداقتهم لك إلا من أجل وضعك المادي الحسن ، ولو كنت فقيراً معدماً لما رأيت أحداً منهم .


وكان الابن يلوم والده ويقول له : إنكم معشر الآباء ، لا تثقون بنا ، ولا يعجبكم أي تصرّفٍ نقوم به ، وتقيسون الناس بالمقاس الذي تريدونه . فخلِّي بيني وبين أصحابي ، فأنا أعرفهم أكثر منك ، وبيني وبينهم مودّة وعشرة طويلة ، وصداقة حميمة ، وأنا متأكد من صدق كلّ واحد منهم .


سكت الأب على مضض ، ولم يقتنع بما سمعه من ابنه ، وتركه مع أصحابه في لهوهم ولعبهم ، إلى أن حدث ذات يوم ما قلب تلك الأمور رأساً على عقب .


ففي ليلة مظلمة ، طرق الأب باب حجرة ابنه وقـال له بصوت خافـت ، لقد قتلت رجلاً يا ابني ، وأحسبه لصاً دخل ليسرق من البيت ، وقد لففته في كيس وغطيته بغطاء ، وأريد منك أن تذهب وتدعو بعض أصحابك وتأخذوا ذلك القتيل وتدفنوه في مكان بعيد .


وذهل الابن لما يسمع من أبيه ، ولكنه سار فزعاً إلى أقرب صديق له وقرع عليه الباب وأخبره بصوت خافت عما فعل أبوه ، وطلب منه أن يأتي معه ليدفنا ذلك القتيل قبل أن يدركهما الصباح .


ولكن صديقه رده قائلاً : من يفعل جريمة يتحمل نتائجها وعواقبها لوحده ، ولن أكون شريكاً في دفن تلك الجثة ، فاذهب وابحث لك عن صديق آخر من بين أصدقائك ، فأنا لن أذهب معك .


فقال له ابن الرجل : إذن لا تخبر أحداً عما سمعت مني ، وسار من عنده إلى صديق آخر فسمع منه مثلما سمع من الأول ، ثم صار يذهب لأصدقائه واحداً تلو الآخر ، فيجد عندهم ما وجد عند الذين قبلهم .


فعاد إلى أبيه خائباً كاسف البال ، يكسو وجهه الخوف والخجل ، فقال له أبوه : لا عليك يا ابني ، إذهب الآن إلى الرجل الفلاني ، فهو صديقي الوحيد وأخبره بما حدث واطلب منه أن يأتي معك لدفن تلك الجثة .


فذهب الفتى لصديق والده وطرق عليه الباب ، فخرج وإذا به شيخ تكسوه الهيبة والوقار ، فأخبره بصوت خافت ما جرى لأبيه في ليلته هذه ، وطلب منه أن يذهب معه لمواراة تلك الجثة قبل أن يدركهم الصباح .


لم يسأل الرجل عن التفاصيل ، بل لبس حذاءه وسار مع الفتى حتى وصل إلى بيت صديقه ، وهناك رأى جثة مغطاة فحملها مع ابن الرجل وسارا في جنح الظلام حتى وصلا إلى جهة منزوية في حقل الرجل وهناك حفرا لها حفرة غير عميقة وغطياها بالتراب ، ثم عادا أدراجهما ، وعاد الرجل إلى بيته وكأن شيئاً لم يحدث .


وفي الصباح كان أصحاب الفتى قد نشروا الخبر في القرية بأن الرجل الفلاني قتل رجلاً ودفنه في جنح الظلام ، فالتمّ الناس بين مصدّق ومكذّب يستفسرون عن الأمر ، وجاء أقرباء الرجل يستوضحون منه صحة ما وصل إلى أسماعهم ، ولما كثر السائلون ، عندها قال الرجل لابنه اذهب وادعُ أصدقاءك وادعُ صديقي وتعالوا في الحال ، فجاء صديق الرجل وجاء القليل من أصحاب الفتى ، فقال لابنه ولصديقه ، اذهبا واحضرا تلك الجثة التي دفنتماها ، فغابا برهة ثم عادا بهـا .


فرفع الرجل عنها الغطاء على مشهد من الجميع ، وإذا به كبش كبير مذبوح ومسلوخ ، فقال لصديقه وأقربائه ، يمكنكم الآن تقطيع هذا الكبش وطبخه ، وإعداد طعام لكم منه ، وأضاف قائلاً : إنما أردت أن أُري ابني من هو الصديق الحقيقي .


وبعد أن تأكد الابن بأن أصدقاءه كانوا رفاق سوء ، يعينون على الفساد والرذيلة ، ولم يجد أحداً منهم في محنته بل تخلوا عنه جميعاً ، كفّ عن ملاقاتهم ومصاحبتهم ، وطرد بعضهم وأصبح يستمع لنصح أبيه ، ويعمل معه في حقله وأعماله . ولم يعد يعاشر رفاق السوء بعد أن تعلم درساً عملياً في الحياة ، عرف من خلاله من هو الصديق الحقيقي ، ومن هو رفيق السوء ، وتمثل بالمثل الذي يقول :" عند الشدائد تُعرف الإخوان " .*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*عدو عاقل خير من صديق جاهل !!كان أعرابي على سفر فمر في طريقه بغابة موحشة سمع فيها صوت دب فذهب إليه فوجده مربوطا في جذع شجرة كبيرة و كان الدب جائعا ظمآن.. فاقترب منه الرجل و حل عنه وثاقه ثم أطعمه و سقاه.
و أحس الدب بما فعله هذا الرجل من أجله من معروف و إحسان و كيف أنه أنقذ حياته و أعاد إليه قواه فلازمه ملازمة الظل و لم يتركه يسافر وحده .
وسار الرجل و الدب و قد توثقت بينهما الصداقة و المودة حتى وصلا إلى أحد البساتين فأراد الرجل أن يأخذ قسطا من النوم .
واستلقى الدب بجانب الرجل يحرسه.
فأخذت ذبابة تطن فوق وجه الرجل تريد أن تستقر على وجهه و هو نائم . فحاول الدب إبعادها لكنها كانت ذبابة عنيدة
فالتفت الدب يبحث عن شيء يبعد به الذبابة عن وجه الرجل فوجد حجرا كبيرا فقام من مكانه و حمل الحجر الكبير بيديه و هوى به على وجه الرجل حيث كانت الذبابة فهشم الحجر رأس الرجل و مات من فوره.... في حين طارت الذبابة قبل أن يمسها الحجر !!!
فكان حقا قولهم : عدو عاقل خير من صديق جاهل.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*"درس في الأمانة" (قصة حقيقة)غلين جيمس (54 عاماً) مشرد أمريكي منذ 2005 عثر على الحقيبة التي كانت تحوي جواز سفر و2400 دولار نقداً وحوالى 40 ألف دولار على شكل شيكات سفر، في مركز تجاري في بوسطن السبت الماضي.فسلمها الى الشرطة فوراً، فشكره مدير شرطة بوسطن ايد ديفيس شخصياً خلال مراسم سلم فيها المشرد «تنويهاً خاصاً» على نزاهته.اما صاحب الحقيبة فقد أنشأ صندوق للتبرعات للمشرد، فتبرع له أكثر من 3000 آلاف شخص من الولايات المتحده له وصلت إلى 123 ألف دولار.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*التقاعس عن البر وعاقبته!!!
يقول احد الشباب في فترة المراهقة كنت أبتعد كثيرا عن البيت و أتأخر في العودة ، و كان ذلك يغضب أمي كثيرا ؛ لأنني لا آكل في البيت، ولأنني كنت أقضي معظم النهار نائما و لا أعود ليلا إلا متأخرا بعدما تنام أمي ، فما كان منها إلا أن بدأت تترك لي قبل أن تنام رسالة على باب الثلاجة ، وهي عبارة عن إرشادات لمكان الطعام و نوعه.
وبمرور الأيام تطورت الرسالة فأصبحت طلبات لوضع الملابس المتسخة في الغسيل و تذكير بالمواعيد المهمة ، و هكذا مرت فترة طويلة من مراهقتي على هذا الحال ، و ذات ليلة ، عدت إلي البيت ، فوجدت الرسالة المعتادة على الثلاجة ، فتكاسلت عن قراءتها ، و خلدت للنوم
وفي الصباح فوجئت بأبي يوقظني و الدموع في عينيه ، لقد ماتت أمي ، كم آلمني الخبر و تماسكت حتى دفناها و تقبلنا العزاء، وفي المساء عدت للبيت و في صدري بقايا قلب من كثرة الأحزان ،و تمددت على سريري.
وفجأة قمت منتفضا ، لقد تذكرت رسالة أمي التي على الثلاجة ، فأسرعت نحو المطبخ ، و خطفت الورقة ، و قرأتها ، فأصابني حزن شديد هذه المرة لم يكن بالرسالة أوامر و لا تعليمات و لا نصائح ، فقط كان مكتوبا فيها
(أشعر اني متعبة عندما تاتي ايقظني لتأخذني للمستشفى)
{وقضى ربُكَ آلآ تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا}.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجودظل البحارة طوال الليل يتحدثون عن الدنيا وعجائبها وبعد حديث طويل استمر لساعات انصرف كل منهم لغرفة نومه على سطح السفينة ،فى هذه الأثناء كانت هناك رياح خفيفة لم يتوقع أحد أن ورائها عاصفة مرعبة ستودى بحياة كل من على المركب ماعدا بحار واحد ،تحطمت السفينة بالكامل وبقى ذلك البحار متعلقا بحطام السفينة ومن حسن الطالع أن هذا الحطام الذى تمسك به كان مخزن طعام السفينة وبقى عشرون يوماً حتى أنقذته إحدى السفن ،ولما نجا سأله الناس عن أكبر درس تعلمه من هذه المحنه فقال : إذا كان لديك الطعام الكافى والماء الصافى فيجب ألا تتذمر أبداً .
الصحة هى الشئ الوحيد الذى يجعلك تشعر أن اليوم الذى تعيشه هو أفضل أيام السنه.
(لذا لا تفكر فى المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود)*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*في أحد الأيام شعر شاب صغير بعدم الرضا عما يحدث حوله من أمور فذهب إلى معلمه ليعبر له عن معاناته , نصحه المعلم بأن يضع حفنة من الملح في كأس من الماء ثم يشربه


عاد الشاب إلى بيته وفعل ما نصحه به المعلم وعاد في الغد ليسأله المعلم : كيف وجدت طعم الماء ؟


قال الشاب وهو يبصق إنه مالح جداً !


ضحك المعلم ضحكة خفيفة ثم طلب منه أن يأخذ نفس حفنة الملح ويضعها في البحيرة


سار الاثنان بهدوء نحو البحيرة وعندما رمى الشاب حفنة الملح في البحيرة


قال له المعلم والآن إشرب من البحيرة


وأثناء ما كانت قطرات الماء تنزل من ذقنه


سأله: كيف تستطعمه ؟ قال الشاب : إنه منعش


سأل المعلم : هل استطعمت الملح ؟ رد الشاب : لا


وهنا نصح المعلم الشاب الصغير قائلاً : " إن آلام الحياة مثل الملح الصافي لا أكثر ولا أقل فكمية الألم في الحياة تبقى نفسها بالضبط , ولكن كم المعاناة التي نستطعمها يعتمد على السعة التي نضع فيها الألم , لذا فعندما نشعر بالمعاناة والآلام فكل ما يمكن أن تفعله هو أن توسع فهمك وإحساسك بالأشياء , لا تكن مثل الكأس بل كن مثل النهر يجري.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(كي لا تُسأل أمي)
**تقول إحدى الفتيات:
عندما أرى فتاة متبرجة وبآلغت في التبرج.
أنظر لوهلة لوالدتها...!
وأتذكر قوله تعالى: {وَقِفُوَهُمْ إِنَّهُم مَّسْؤولُونَ}
فأزيد حياءً وحشمة من أجل ألآ تُسأل أمي.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حدثت مشاجرة بين الأحنف بن قيس المشهور بالحلم وبين رجل من عامة الناس ،فقال له الرجل لو قلت لى كلمة قلت لك عشرة ،فقال الأحنف لو قلت لى عشرة ما قلت لك كلمة . 


شتمه رجل من العامة فم يرد عليه ومشى فى طريقه فلما اقترب من قبيلته ،قال للرجل إن كان بقى شئ فى نفسك فقله حتى لا يسمعك أحد فيؤذيك . 

اعتدى رجل بالسب على احد الحكماء فلم يجبه ،فسئل عن السبب فقال اذا نبح عليك كلب فهل تنبح مثله فقال لا قال اذا رفسك حمار أترفسه فقالوا لا فقال اذا نطحك ثور فهل تنطح مثله فقال لا قال فدعونا نتميز عن الحيوانات ليس المهم ما يحدث لنا المهم كيف نستجيب له.

الدنيا لا تعطى أحداً ما يستحقه ،إما زادته وإما انقصته.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(أغرب شكوى قد تسمعها في حياتك)لي أربع شقيقات أنا أكثرهن غنى لكن لا أدري لماذا أقاربي يأتي لزيارة إخوتي وأنا لا!!
مقصرون جدًّا في زيارتي ويقطعونني أياما عدة حتى أن بعضهم لا أراه مطلقا وكأني سقطت من قاموس حياتهم والبعض يأتي وبه خمول وأعذار غير مقبولة.
أنا أكثر إخوتي عطاءً لمن يأتيني.
لا اتهم إخوتي لكن أنا اكثرهم عطاءً.
لماذا هذا الهجران ألست واحدة من خمسة أخوات 
أتعلمون من هي الأخت؟؟؟
الأخت هي صلاة الفجر!!!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*صانع القماشيحكى ﺃﻥ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺼﻨﻊ ﻗﻤﺎﺵ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺍﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﺍﻋﻴﺔ ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﻃﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺎﺵ ﺛﻢ ﻳﺒﻴﻌﻪ ﻷﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺐ ﻭﻓﻰ ﺳﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺫﻫﺐ ﻟﺒﻴﻊ ﺍﻧﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺎﺵ ﻷﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺐ، ﺳﺒﻘﻪ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺐ ﻭﺑﺎﻉ ﺍﻗﻤﺸﺘﻪ ﻟﻬﻢ.


ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻣﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ .


ﺿﺎﻉ ﺭﺃﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻭﻓﻘﺪ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺗﻪ..


ﻓﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺎﺵ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﻭﺟﻌﻞ ﻳﻔﻜّﺮ ﻭﺑﺠﻠﻮﺳﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻂ ﺳﺨﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺐ ، ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ ﺃﺣﺪﻫﻢ : ( ﺍﺻﻨﻊ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺳﺮﺍﻭﻳﻞ ﻭﺍﺭﺗﺪﻳﻬﺎ )


ﻓﻔﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺟﻴﺪﺍً..


ﻭﻓﻌﻼً ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺼﻨﻊ ﺳﺮﺍﻭﻳﻞ ﻷﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺎﺵ، ﻭﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺒﻴﻌﻬﺎ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺭﺑﺢ ﺑﺴﻴﻂ… ﻭﺻﺎﺡ ﻣﻨﺎﺩﻳﺎ:
( ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺳﺮﻭﺍﻻً ﻣﻦ ﻗﻤﺎﺵ ﻗﻮﻱ ﻳﺘﺤﻤﻞ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻴﺔ ) ؟


ﻓﺄٌﻋﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺍﻭﻳﻞ ﻭﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺸﺮﺍﺋﻬﺎ…


ﻓﻮﻋﺪﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺼﻨﻊ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ..


ﺛﻢ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﻌﻤﻞ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺍﻭﻳﻞ ، ﻭﺻﻨﻊ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﺰﻳﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻮﺏ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﺴﺘﻮﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ..


ﺛﻢ ﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻷﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺐ ﻓﻴﺸﺘﺮﻭﻫﺎ ﻣﻨﻪ.

ﻭﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺗﻤﻜّﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ ﻟﻨﺠﺎﺝ ﺳﺎﺣﻖ  
ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ ﻻ ﺗﺠﻌﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻳﻘﻒ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻪ..


ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺘﻨﺎ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﺭﺩﻭﺩ ﺍﻻﻓﻌﺎﻝ ﻫﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺠﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺃﻭ ﻧﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻒ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الفراشة والرجل الغبيدخلت فراشة الى دار رجل غبي
فأراد أن يتخلص منها !!!!
هداه عقله (الغبي) الى مطرقه ضخمه
راح يطارد بها الفراشة بقسوة ورعونه ...


فجرح أولاده وخرب المنزل …
وظلت الفراشة سليمة ترفرف وتطير...!
وكان الرجل يخبر الجميع ...
أن الفراشة هى سبب دمار المنزل


لن ألوم صاحب الدار على فعلته فهو مجرد غبي...
ولكن اللوم كل اللوم ...
على ( الغبي الآخر) الذي يصدق أن الفراشة هي من دمرت المنزل.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*
يحكى أنه حدثت مجاعة بقرية....فطلب الوالي من أهل القرية طلبًا غريبًا في محاولة منه لمواجهة خطر القحط والجوع...وأخبرهم بأنه سيضع قِدرًا كبيرًا في وسط القرية. وأن على كل رجل وامرأة أن يضع في القِدر كوبًا من اللبن بشرط أن يضع كل واحد الكوب لوحده من غير أن يشاهده أحد. هرع الناس لتلبية طلب الوالي.. كل منهم تخفى بالليل وسكب ما في الكوب الذي يخصه. وفي الصباح فتح الوالي القدر .... وماذا شاهد؟


القدر وقد امتلأ بالماء!!!


أين اللبن؟! ولماذا وضع كل واحد من الرعية الماء بدلاً من اللبن؟ كل واحد من الرعية.. قال في نفسه:"إن وضعي لكوب واحد من الماء لن يؤثر على كمية اللبن الكبيرة التي سيضعها أهل القرية".


وكل منهم اعتمد على غيره ... وكل منهم فكر بالطريقة نفسها التي فكر بها أخوه, و ظن أنه هو الوحيد الذي سكب ماءً بدلاً من اللبن, والنتيجة التي حدثت.. أن الجوع عم هذه القرية ومات الكثيرون منهم ولم يجدوا ما يعينهم وقت الأزمات .


عندما لا تتقن عملك بحجة أنه لن يظهر وسط الأعمال الكثيرة التي سيقوم بها غيرك من الناس فأنت تملأ الأكواب الماء...عندما لا تخلص نيتك في عمل تعمله ظناً منك أن كل الآخرين قد أخلصوا نيتهم و أن ذلك لن يؤثر، فأنت تملأ الأكواب بالماء


عندما تحرم فقراء المسلمين من مالك ظناً منك أن غيرك سيتكفل بهم.....عندما تتقاعس عن الدعاء للمسلمين بالنصرة والرحمة و المغفرة ....عندما تترك ذكر الله و الاستغفار و قيام الليل...عندما تضيع وقتك ولا تستفيد منه بالدراسة والتعلم والدعوة إلى الله تعالى  فأنت تملأ الأكواب ماءً!!!!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الأعرابى الفقيريحكى أن رجلا أعرابيا كان يعيش في وسط الصحراء في خيمة وكان فقيرا جدا حتى أنه كان لا يكاد يجد لقمة العيش هو
وزوجته وأولاده .ومع ذلك كان راضيا عن الله لا يشتكي أبدا .
وفي ليلة من الليالي أشعل هذا الأعرابي نارا ليتدفأ هو وزوجته وأولاده، فقد كانت ليلة شديدة البرودة... وفجأة سمع الأعرابي صوت خيول تقترب فرأى رجلين فرحب بهما وقام على الفور إلى زوجته وطلب منها أن تعد لهما طعاما .
فقالت الأعرابي لزوجته : لابد من إكرام الضيفين فقومي واذبحي الشاة وأعدي الطعام لهما .
سمع الرجلان الحديث الذي دار بين الأعرابي وزوجته ، فعلما أن هذا الأعرابي لا يمتلك إلا هذه الشاة فحاولا أن يمنعاه من ذبح الشاة ؛ لكن الأعرابي الكريم رفض ذلك وأصر على إكرام الضيفين .
وبسرعة شديدة قامت الزوجة وذبحت الشاة وأعدت الطعام لهما فأكلا وشربا وباتا حتى الصباح ثم انصرفا بعد أن شكرا هذا الأعرابي على كرم الضيافة وعلى حسن استقباله لهما .
وفي الصباح الباكر انصرف الرجلان بعد أن طلبا من الأعرابي زيارتهما في المدينة في أقرب وقت .
ولم يعرف الأعرابي أن الرجلين هما : حاكم المدينة ووزيره المخلص .
وبعد عدة أيام ذهب الأعرابي إلى المدينة وظل يبحث عنهما حتى وجدهما ، ولكن قبل أن يكلمهما قال في نفسه : كيف أطلب
المساعدة من مخلوق ضعيف ولا أطلبها من الخالق الرازق (جل وعلا ) فعاد الأعرابي إلى خيمته في الصحراء وأخبر زوجته
بما حدث ففرحت بزوجها الذي امتلأ قلبه باليقين والثقة في الله .
وفي ليلة من الليالي هبت ريح شديدة فحطمت الخيمة فقام الأعرابي هو وزوجته وأولاده بالرحيل في الصباح الباكر إلى مكان آخر.
وبينما هو يحفر ليثبت الخيمة وإذا به يجد صندوقا كبيرا ففتحه فوجده قد امتلأ بالذهب والفضة ففرح فرحا شديدا هو وزوجته وأولاده... وقرر أن يبيع هذا الكنز وأن يبني قصرا كبيرا في المدينة .
وبنى الأعرابي قصرا لزوجته الصابرة ولأولاده... وسمع الحاكم ببناء هذا القصر الكبير فأرسل أحد جنوده ليعلم من صاحب هذا القصر فذهب وعاد إلى الحاكم ليخبره أن صاحب القصر رجل أعرابي كان يعيش في خيمة في الصحراء فعثر على كنز فبنى هذا القصر .
فذهب حاكم المدينة ووزيره لرؤية القصر فلما رآهما الأعرابي عرفهما وعرف أن هذا هو الحاكم وأن الآخر هو وزيره المخلص
ففرح بهذا اللقاء .
سأله الحاكم : لماذا لم تأت إلينا ؟
قال الأعرابي : لقد جئت إليك ولم أعرف أنك حاكم البلاد ولكن علمت أن العبد لا ينبغي أن يتوكل على غير الله فلما توكلت
على الله رزقني الله بهذا الرزق الواسع .
ففرح الحاكم بكلام الأعرابي وأخبره بأنه منذ هذه اللحظة من أصدقائه المقربين وقال له : لقد تعلمت منك درسا لا أنساه أبدا .


ونحن أيضا يجب أن نتعلم هذا الدرس الجميل ونتوكل على الله دائما في كل شيء*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة مناجم الذهب

انطلقت السفينة عبر أحد المحيطات تحمل المئات من البشر يبحثون عن فرصٍ للعمل والتجارة.


فجأة ضرب ناقوس الخطر، وأدرك الكل أن المياه بدأت تتسرب إلى السفينة، فأنزلوا قوارب النجاة، وحملوا ما استطاعوا من الطعام، وانطلقوا إلى جزيرة قريبة جدًا منهم.


اجتمع الكل في الجزيرة التي لم يكن يسكنها أحد، وعرفوا أنهم صاروا في عزلة عن العالم كله، فقد امتلأت السفينة بمياه المحيط وغطست إلى الأعماق.


قرروا أن يبدءوا بحرث الأرض وزراعتها ببذر بعض الحبوب التي أُنقذوها. وبالفعل بدءوا بذلك.


لم يمضِ يومان حتى جاء أحدهم يصرخ متهللًا:


- لا تحزنوا..سأقدم لكم نبأ خطيرًا.
نحن في جزيرة مملوءة بمناجم غنية بالذهب.
سنصير أغنياء جدًا!


فرح الكل، وتركوا الزراعة، وانشغل الكل باستخراج الذهب.. وصاروا يملكون الكثير.


نفذ الطعام وحلّ فصل الشتاء ولم يجدوا طعامًا. وهنا بدءوا يتفطنون ماذا يفعلون بكل هذا الذهب وهم لا يجدون طعامًا!


صاروا في حيرة.. لكن قد ضاع وقت البذر والحصاد. لقد بدأوا يخورون الواحد وراء الآخر، وأخيرًا ماتوا من الجوع، وانطرحت جثثهم وسط أكوام الذهب التي لم تقدر أن تخلصهم!


العبرة:
هذه قصة الكثيرين منا، حيث يرفضون السير فى طريق اللَّه الذي يُشبع أنفسهم مقدمين أعذارًا واهية أنهم مشغولون بالأمور الزمنية والحياة والمشاكل .. لكن تأتي ساعة يكتشفون أن كل ما جمعوه لا يشبع نفوسهم؛ وأن الفرصة قد ضاعت، وفقدوا حياتهم الأبدية!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أراد حكيم القصر أن يعطي الأمير الصغير ولي العهد الجديد درسا في الحياة
فسأله: مولاي, ما هو المعدن الذي يستهويك و يستميلك من مختلف المعادن؟
فأجاب الأمير الصغير بثقة: الذهب بالطبع.
فسأله مرة أخرى : و لِمَ الذهب؟
فأجاب بثقة أكثر من سابقتها : لأنه ثمين و غالي و هو المعدن الذي يليق بالملوك..
صمت الحكيم لساعته و لم يُجب.. ثم ذهب الى الخدم و قال لهم : اصنعوا لي تمثالين بنفس الشكل و لكن أحدهما من الذهب الخالص و الآخر من الطبشور ، و اطلوا الأخير بطلاء ذهبي ليبدو كأنه ذهب خالص.
بعد يومين أتى الحكيم بالأمير أمام التمثالين و قد غطاهما ، فنزع الغطاء عن التمثالين فانبهر الأمير لجمال صنعهما و اتقانهما..
فسأل الحكيم: ما رأي الأمير بما يرى؟.
فأجاب الأمير: إنهما تمثالين رائعين من الذهب الخالص.
فقال الحكيم: دقق يا مولاي ألا ترى فرقا بينهما؟
فقال: كلا.
فكرر الحكيم: أمتأكد يا مولاي.
فقال الأمير بغضب: قلت لك كلا لم أرَ أي فرق بينهما ، ألا تدرك أن كلام الملوك لا يعاد !
فأشار الحكيم الى خادم كان يمسك دلو ماء.. فرشق الخادم الماء على التمثالين بقوة فصعق الأمير عندما رأى تمثال الطبشور يتلاشى... ولكن تمثال الذهب كان يزداد لمعانا
فقال الحكيم : مولاي ، هكذا الناس.. عند الشدائد من كان معدنه من ذهب يزداد لمعانا و من كان من طبشور يتلاشى كأنه لا شيء !


الحكمة :
لا تمشي وراء أهوائك أو ما تصوره لك عيناك ، لا تُعرَفُ قيمة الانسان الحقيقية الا وقت الشدة ، فمن تركك وقت الشدة لا يستحق أن يكون معك وقت الرخاء.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الشاب والقطط
قصة رواها الدكتور الشيخ / عبيد بن سالم العمريتقول أحداثها:
هناك شاب أمة منومه في المستشفى وأدخلت للعناية المركزة.
وفى يوم من الأيام صارحه الأطباء بأن حال والدته ميؤوس منها، وأنها في اى لحظه تفارق الحياة وخرج من عند أمه هائما على وجهه وفى طريق عودته لزيارة والدته مرة أخرى وقف في محطة البنزين، وهو ينتظر العامل ليضع البنزين في سيارته رأى تحت قطعة الكرتون قطه قد ولدت قططا صغاراً وهم لا يستطيعون المشي فتسائل من يأتي لهم بالطعام وهم في هذه الحال فدخل للبقالة واشترى علبة تونة وفتح العلبة ووضعها للقطط الصغار وانصرف للمستشفي وعندما وصل إلى العناية مكان تنويم أمه
لم يجدها على السرير فوقع ما بيده فاسترجع وسأل الممرضة:
أين أمي ؟؟
فقالت: تحسنت حالتها فأخرجناها للغرفة المجاورة
فذهب اليها فوجدها قد أفاقت من غيبوبتها
فسلم عليها وسألها فقالت: أنها رأت وهى مغمى عليها قطة وأولادها رافعين أيديهم
يدعون الله لها فتعجب الشاب!!
فسبحان من وسعت رحمته كل شئ سبحان الله دفع البلاء
داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة
هذه فقط علبة تونة والرسول صل الله عليه وسلم
قال :تصدقوا ولو بشق تمره*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سأل أحد الأزواج أحد الحكماء قائلا: كيف أعرف أن زوجتي تحبني ؟
فأجابه قائلا: إذا فعلت أربعة عشر فعلاً ثق أنها تحبك ،،
فقال الزوج : وما هي تلك الأفعال ؟
فرد الحكيم قائلا:-
1-إذا كانت تحب سيرتك وتحب من يحبك
2- إذا لم تغضب إذا خالفتها الرأي
3- إذا كانت تتأثر بغضبك أو حزنك
4- إذا كانت تحاول دائما خلق مواضيع لتحدثك
5- إذا كانت تستشيرك كلما حاولت الإقدام على فعل أو اتخاذ قرار
6- إذا كانت تبتهج لهديتك مهما كانت بسيطة
7- إذا كانت تحاول التخفيف عنك أو التبرع بالقيام بأحد أعمالك
8- إن كان يقلقها غيابك
9- إذا كانت تحرص على عمل كل ما يرضيك ولا تكرر عمل ما يغضبك
10- إذا كان لايزعجها ضعف دخلك
11- إذا كانت تتحمل الأذى في سبيلك
12- إذا كانت تحاول مشاركتك أفكارك واهتماماتك وتحاول الدخول إلى
عالمك والإهتمام بهواياتك وعملك
13- إذا كانت لاتشعر بالخجل من عملك مهما كان
14- و إذا كانت تحرص دائما على إبلاغك بالأخبار السارة بنفسها
أسأل أن يرزقنا الله واياكم الحب الصادق وأن يرزقنا الحفاظ عليه*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حوار بين السيف والقلم اجتمع السيف والقلم ، ودار بينهما نقاس مرير، والناس من حولهم ، كل منهما يفاخر بنفسه ويمدحها ويفضلها على خصمه، حتى كادت أن تنشب بينهما معركة حامية
وهذا هو الحوار الذي دار بينهما : 
القلم: أنا أفضل منك أيها السيف ، ولاتغتر بطولك وثقلك 
السيف مستهزئا : لو هويت عليك لقطعتك إربا إربا فبماذا انت افضل مني؟ 

القلم:لقد فضلني الله عليك في القرآن وهذا كلام رب العالمين، وهل هناك أفضل من كلامه؟ فقد قال سبحانه وتعالى ن،والقلم ومايسطرون) وقال تعالى (الذي علم بالقلم ) 
السيف: هذا صحيح، أما أنا فرمز العز والفخار، وقد تغنى بي الأبطال في المعارك وصورني الشعراء في أشعارهم وقالوا كثيرا من الكلام اما سمعت قول الشاعر: 
السيف أصدق إنباء من الكتب 
                                   في حده الحد بين الجد واللعب 

القلم: وأنا تغنى بي الشعراء أما سمعت قول الشاعر 
الخيل والليل والبيداء تعرفني 
                                         والسيف والرمح والقرطاس والقلم السيف : أنا سلاح كل مقاتل " اهوى على الرؤوس في المعارك فتطير هنا وهناك وأكون سببا في النصر للأقوياء

القلم:بل النصر من عند الله وأنا أفضل منك لأنني أخلد ما تفعل واخلد ذكر الأبطال والأيام فكل موقعة في التاريخ دونتها وحفظتها، ولوي ماسمع الناس بها وعرفوها.
السيف:بل لولاي ما سمع بها الناس ولاحدثت المعارك ولاكانت، ولاكانت الفتوحات الإسلامية، لقد رافقت الإبطال الفاتحين فكنت اهوي على رؤوس الكفار فتطير هنا وهناك

القلم:أيها السيف أنت العميل الخائن من قتل حمزة عم الرسول صل الله عليه وسلم في غزوة أحد فحزن عليه رسول الله وبكى فهل أنت أفضل مني؟ 
السيف:نعم أنا أفضل منك هذا ما كان يبحث عنه حمزة رضي الله عنه ويبحث عنه كل مسلم مطلب المطلب المسلم هوالنصر اوالشهادة في سبيل الله فهل بعد الشهادة أرفع وأفضل منها 

وعلت الاصوات بينهما وكادت تنشب بينهما حرب قاسية ثم تدخل بينهما جمع غفيرمن الناس ليحلوامابينهما من مشكلة وظهر بينهما شيخ جليل قال لهما: 
اسمع أيها السيف وأنت أيها القلم كل منكماله فضل عظيم فأنت الذي تحقق النصر وأنت الذي تخلدة للأجيال اللأحقة وأنت الذي جبت ألأرض شرقا وغربا وفتحت ألامصار وقتلت الكفار وأنت الذي ملأت الكتب وزخرفتها بالذكريات والاحداث 
اسمعا ،كل منكما له فضل ولانفضل أحدكما عن الأخر،فكل واحد منكم مكمل للأخر فلولا السيف ما كتب القلم ولولا القلم ما خلد ذكر السيف 
وبعد ذلك أقبل كل منهما على الآخروهو يعتذر عما بدر منه.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*خاصم رجل زوجته فغضبت و كتمت و جعلت تضع ملابسها في الحقيبة عازمه على الذهاب إلى بيت أهلها


وأحس زوجها بالأمر ً فبادرها بكلمه جميلة، وابتسامه لطيفة ثم سألها ً ماذا تفعلين


فقالت: (ادخل ملابس الصيف و اخرج ملابس الشتاء)


رقيقــــاات هُن (ترضيهن الكلمه و تكفيهن الإبتسامة)


التلطف مع الإناث و الرفق بهن دليل على اكتمال الرجولة


قال صل الله عليه وسلم : "ما اكرمهن الا كريم ، و ما أهانهن الا لئيم"
رفقـاً بالقوارير أيها الرجال*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لماذا تبكي الأم؟!سأل الولد أمه : لماذا تبكين؟
أجابته : لأني امرأة.
فقال الولد : أنا لا أفهم هذا !!
فاحتضنته أمه و قالت : و لن تفهمه أبداً ، ثمّ سأل الولد أباه : لماذا تبكي أمي بلا سبب ؟
أجاب أبوه : جميع النساء يبكين بلا سبب ..
... كبر الولد و أصبح رجلا و لا زال يجهل لماذا تبكي النساء !!
و في النهاية سأل عالم ،حكيم
لماذا تبكي النساء ؟
أجاب الحكيم :
عندما خلق الله المرأة جعل لها أكتافا قوية جدا لتحمل عليها أحمال الدنيا ..
و جعل لها ذراعين ناعمتين و حنونتين لتعطي الراحة ..
و أعطاها قوة داخلية لتحتمل ولادة الأطفال و تحتمل رفضهم لها عندما يكبرون
و أعطاها صلابة لتحتمل أعباء أسرتها و تعتني بهم .. و تبقى صامدة في أصعب الظروف و دون تذمر
و أعطاها محبة لأطفالها لا تنتهي و لا تتغير حتى لو عادوا إليها و سببوا لها الألم ..
أخيرا
أعطاها الدموع لتذرفها عند الحاجة فترمي أحمال هذه المسؤولية الكبيرة .. و تستطيع أن تواصل الرحلة
و هذه هي نقطة ضعفها الوحيدة
لذلك احترموا دموع نساء العالم
حتى و إن كانت بلا سبب
قطع حبلك السري لحظة خروجك للدنيا .. و بقي أثره في جسدك
ليذكرك دائما ب ..
إنسانة عظيمة ، كانت تغذيك من جسدها
يا رب إني أدعو بقدر ما نبض قلبي أن تجعل أمـــــــــي إحدى نساء الجنة*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وفاء الصديق
يحكى ان حطابا كان يسكن في كوخ صغير وكان يعيش معه طفله وكلبه وكان كل يوم ومع شروق الشمس يذهب لجمع الحطب ولا يعود الا قبل غروب الشمس تاركا الطفل في رعاية الله مع الكلب ولقد كان يثق في ذلك الكلب ثقة كبيرة ولقد كان الكلب وفيا لصاحبه ويحبه وفي يوم من الايام وبينما كان الحطاب عائدا من عمل يوم شاق سمع نباح الكلب من بعيد على غير عادته،... فاسرع في المشي الى ان اقترب من الكلب الذي كان ينبح بغرابة قرب الكوخ وكان فمه ووجهه ملطخا بالدماء فصعق الحطاب وعلم ان الكلب قد خانه واكل طفله فانتزع فأسه من ظهره وضرب الكلب ضربة بين عينيه خر بعدها صريعا، وبسرعة دخل الحطاب إلى الكوخ ليرى بقايا طفله المأكول وبمجرد دخوله للكوخ تسمر في مكانه وجثى على ركبتيه وامتلأت عيناه بالدموع عندما رأى طفله يلعب على السرير وبالقرب منه حية هائلة الحجم مخضبة بالدماء وقد لقت حتفها بعد معركة مهولة، حزن الحطاب أشد الحزن على كلبه الذي افتداه وطفله بحياته وكان ينبح فرحا بأنه انقذ طفله من الحية لينتظر شكرا من صاحبه وماكان من الحطاب الا ان قتله بلا تفكير......

الحكمة من القصة :
عندما نحب اناس ونثق بهم فاننا يجب الا نفسر تصرفاتهم واقوالهم كما يحلو لنا في لحظة غضب وتهور وفي لحظة يغيب فيها التفكير السليم فلنتريث ولا نستعجل الحكم ولنتذكر ماقد رأينا من خير منهم ولحظات سعيدة معهم قبل الحكم فقد نفقد اناس ندرك فيما بعد أنهم أحبونا بصدق ولكن في وقت لا ينفع فيه الندم.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الرب واحد وأبوابه كثيرة

يقال أن ملكا ظالما حكم على نجار البلد بالاعدام وأمر بأن ينفذ الحكم في صبيحة اليوم التالي. بات النجار بشر ليلة حتى لم يستطع النوم ولم يفارقه القلق ، فقامت زوجته الصالحة وهيئت له فراشه وقالت لزوجها :- نم كما تنام كل ليلة (فالرب واحد وأبوابه كثيرة) !! نزلت كلمات الزوجة على قلب زوجها كحبات المطر فاطمأن ونام ولكنه استيقظ قبل الفجر على طرقات العسكر على باب بيته ...  فقالوا: قم قد جئنا لاصطحابك !! سار النجار الى الباب وهو ينظر الى زوجته معاتبا وهو يلومها على خداعها ،وفتح الباب ويده ترتجف من الخوف،وقال أي ذنب اقترفت وماذا فعلت ؟؟ 
فقال العسكر : عجل لقد مات الملك ونريدك أن تصنع نعشا لنحمله عليه !! 
نظر النجار الى زوجته باعتذار وهي تكرر بثقة ... (الرب واحد وأبوابه كثيرة).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من رأني فلا يظلمن أحد

رأيت رجلا مقطوع اليد من الكتف ،وهو ينادي : (من رآني فلا يظلمن أحدا) فقدمت إليه وقلت : يا أخي ما قصتك؟؟
فقال : يا أخي قصة عجيبة، وذلك أني كنت من أعوان الظلمة، فرأيت يوما صيادا قد اصطاد سمكة كبيرة فأعجبتني فجئت إليه فقلت: أعطني هذه السمكة ،
فقال: لا أعطيكها ، أنا آخذ بثمنها قوتا لعيالي.. فضربته وأخذتها من قهرا، ومضيت بها .
قال : فبينما أنا أمشي بها حاملها إذ عضت على إبهامي عضة قوية ، فلما جئت بها إلى بيتي وألقيتها من يدي ضربت علي إبهامي وآلمتني ألما شديدا ، حتى لم أنم من شدة الوجع والألم، وورمت يدي.
فلما أصبحت أتيت الطبيب وشكوت إليه الألم،
فقال : هذه بدء الأكلة، اقطعها وإلا تقطع يدك،، فقطعت إبهامي ، ثم ضربت علي يدي فلم أطق النوم ولا القرار من شدة الألم..
فقيل لي : اقطع كفك فقطعته، وانتشر الألم على الساعد، وآلمني ألما شديدا ، ولم أطق القرار وجعلت أستغيث من شدة الألم
فقيل لي :اقطعها إلى المرفق، فقطعتها ، فانتشر الألم إلى العضد، وضربت علي عضدي أشد من الألم الأول ،
فقيل : اقطع يدك من كتفك، وغلا سرى إلى جسدك كله ،، فقطعتها ..
فقال لي بعض الناس: ما سبب ألمك ؟ ،، فذكرت قصة السمكة، فقال لي : لو كنت رجعت في أول ما أصابك إلى صاحب السمكة واستحللت منه وأرضيته لما قطعت من أعضائك عضوا،، فاذهب الآن إليه،، واطلب رضاه قبل أن يصل الألم إلى باقي جسدك ..
قال:فلم أزل أطلبه في البلاد حتى وجدته،، فوقعت على رجليه أقبلها وأبكي
قلت له: يا سيدي سألتك بالله ألا عفوت عني،،
فقال : ومن أنت ؟؟
قلت: أنا الذي أخذت منك السمكة غصبا، وذكرت له ما جرى ، وأريته يدي، فبكى حين رآها،،
ثم قال: يا أخي قد أحللتك منها لما قد رأيته بك من هذا البلاء،،
قلت : يا سيدي بالله هل كنت قد دعوت علي لما أخذتها؟؟
قال: نعم،، قلت :اللهم إن هذا تقوى علي بقوته على ضعفي على ما رزقتني ظلما فأرني قدرتك فيه ..
فقلت : يا سيدي قد أراك الله قدرته في وأنا قد تبت إلى الله عز وجل عما كنت عليه من خدمة الظلمة، ولن أعود إليه أبدا ..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الغفلة
يحكى انه يوم من الأيام كان هناك رجلا مسافرا في رحلة مع زوجته وأولاده وفى الطريق قابل شخصا واقفا في الطريق فسأله من أنت ؟
قال: أنا المال.
فسأل الرجل زوجته وأولاده: هل ندعه يركب معنا ؟
فقالوا جميعا: نعم بالطبع فبالمال يمكننا أن نفعل أى شيء وأن نمتلك أي شيء نريده فركب معهم المال
وسارت السيارة حتى قابل شخصا آخر
فسأله الأب : من أنت؟
فقال: أنا السلطة والمنصب.
فسأل الأب زوجته وأولاده: هل ندعه يركب معنا ؟
فأجابوا جميعا بصوت واحد نعم بالطبع فبالسلطة والمنصب نستطيع أن نفعل أي شيء وأن نمتلك أي شيء نريده فركب معهم السلطة والمنصب
وسارت السيارة تكمل رحلتها
وهكذا قابل أشخاص كثيرون بكل شهوات وملذات ومتع الدنيا حتى قابلوا شخصا 
فسأله الأب: من أنت ؟
قال: أنا الدين
فقال الأب والزوجة والأولاد في صوت واحد ليس هذا وقته نحن نريد الدنيا ومتاعها والدين سيحرمنا منها وسيقيدنا و سنتعب في الالتزام بتعاليمه و حلال وحرام وصلاة وحجاب وصيام و و و وسيشق ذلك علينا ولكن من الممكن أن نرجع إليك بعد أن نستمتع بالدنيا وما فيها
فتركوه وسارت السيارة تكمل رحلتها
وفجأة وجدوا على الطريق نقطة تفتيش وكلمة قف
ووجدوا رجلا يشير للأب أن ينزل ويترك السيارة
فقال الرجل للأب: انتهت الرحلة بالنسبة لك وعليك أن تنزل وتذهب معى
فوجم الاب في ذهول ولم ينطق
فقال له الرجل: أنا افتش عن الدين.......هل معك الدين؟
فقال الأب: لا، لقد تركته على بعد مسافة قليلة فدعني أرجع وآتى به
فقال له الرجل: إنك لن تستطيع فعل هذا، فالرحلة انتهت والرجوع مستحيل
فقال الأب: ولكن معي في السيارة المال والسلطة والمنصب والزوجة والاولاد
و..و..و..و
فقال له الرجل:  إنهم لن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا وستترك كل هذا، وما كان لينفعك إلا الدين الذي تركته في الطريق.
فسأله الأب: من أنت؟
قال الرجل: أنا الموت،  الذي كنت غافلا عنه ولم تعمل له حساب.
ونظر الأب للسيارة:  فوجد زوجته تقود السيارة بدلا منه، وبدأت السيارة تتحرك لتكمل رحلتها وفيها الأولاد والمال والسلطة، ولم ينزل معه أحد.
قال تعالى: {قل إن كان آبآؤكم و أبناؤكم و إخوانكم و أزواجكم و عشيرتكم وأموالا اقترفتموها وتجارة تخشون كسادها و مساكن ترضونها أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله و جهاد في سبيله فتربصوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين}.
وقال الله تعالى: {كل نفس ذآئقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور}.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الصخرةيحكى أن أحد الحكام فى الصين وضع صخرة كبيرة على أحد الطرق الرئيسية فأغلقها تماماً


ووضع حارساً ليراقبها من خلف شجرة ويخبره بردة فعل الناس


مر أول رجل وكان تاجر كبير في البلدة فنظر إلى الصخرة باشمئزاز منتقداً من وضعها دون أن يعرف أنه الحاكم ، فدار هذا التاجر من حول الصخرة رافعاً صوته قائلاً : ” سوف أذهب لأشكو هذا الأمر ، سوف نعاقب من وضعها”.ثم مر شخص أخر وكان يعمل في البناء ، فقام بما فعله التاجر لكن صوته كان أقل علواً لأنه أقل شأناً في البلاد.ثم مر 3 أصدقاء معاً من الشباب الذين ما زالوا يبحثون عن هويتهم في الحياة ، وقفوا إلى جانب الصخرة وسخروا من وضع بلادهم ووصفوا من وضعها بالجاهل والأحمق والفوضوي .. .ثم انصرفوا إلى بيوتهم. مر يومان حتى جاء فلاح عادي من الطبقة الفقيرة ورآها فلم يتكلم وبادر إليها مشمراً عن ساعديه محاولاً دفعها طالباً المساعدة ممن يمر فتشجع أخرون وساعدوه فدفعوا الصخرة حتى أبعدوها عن الطريق


وبعد أن أزاح الصخرة وجد صندوقاً حفر له مساحة تحت الأرض ، في هذا الصندوق كانت هناك ورقة فيها قطع من ذهب ورسالة مكتوب فيها : ” من الحاكم إلى من يزيل هذه الصخرة ، هذه مكافأة للإنسان الإيجابي المبادر لحل المشكلة بدلاً من الشكوى منها”ء.


انظروا حولكم وشاهدوا كم مشكلة نعاني منها ونستطيع حلها بكل سهولة


لو توقفنا عن الشكوى وبدأنا بالحل*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*دخل طفل صغير محل الحلاقة.

فهمس الحلاق للزبون : "هذا أغبى طفل في العالم ... سأثبت لك ذلك'.


وضع الحلاق درهم بيد و25 فلسا باليد الأخرى، استدعى الولد وعرض عليه المبلغين فأخذ الولد ال25 فلسا ومشى.


قال الحلاق: "ألم أقل لك!! هذا الولد لا يتعلم أبدا...وفي كل مرة يكرر نفس الأمر.


عندما خرج الزبون من المحل قابل الولد خارجا من محل الآيس كريم، فدفعته الحيرة أن يسأله: "لماذا تأخذ ال25 فلسا كل مرة ولا تأخذ الدرهم ؟!؟!؟!".


قال الولد: "لأن اليوم الذي آخذ فيه الدرهم تنتهي اللعبة..!!"


أحيانا تعتقد أن بعض الناس أقل ذكاء كي يستحقوا تقديرك لحقيقة ما يفعلون، والواقع انك تستصغرهم على جهل منك. فلا تحتقرن إنساناً ولا تستصغرن شخصاً ولا تعيبن مخلوقاً.


لا تستحقرن صغيراً على صغره ... إن البعوضة تدمي مقلة الأسد*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*طلب رجل من ابنه أن يذهب ويبحث عن عمل ليقتات منه ، فاستجاب الابن الطلب والده فذهب ولم تمضِ الاساعات حتى عاد...


فسأله والده : " لماذا رجعت ؟"


فقال الابن : " يا أبي جلست تحت شجرة فإذ بغراب منهك مريض موشك على الموت ، فسألت كيف لهذا أن يقتات؟"


وأضاف شارحاً : " وفجأة جاء أسد بغنيمة كبيرة أكل منها ما أراد ، فذهب وبقي بعض الفتات بعد أن أنهى وشبع ... فذهب الغراب وأكل من هذا الفتات فعلمت أن الرزق مضمون فرجعت".


فقال الأب : " ألا تحب أن تكون أسد يقتات الناس من فضله بدلاً من أن تكون غراباً يتفضل عليه الناس؟".


العبرة ليست بقدر المال لكن بالهمة والرغبة بأن نحقق شيئاً ، نعم هناك ظروف تجبرنا لكن في النهاية يستطيع الإنسان أن يخلق المعجزات لو أرادت.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*لا تتعجل الرزقروى ان رجلا دخل مسجدا ليصلى فأعطى غلامًا ناقته ليرعاها حتى يصلي فلما فرغ من صلاته أخرج دينارًا ليعطيه للغلام، فوجده قد أخذ خطام الناقة وانصرف،


فذهب السوق ليشتري خطامًا آخر وهناك وجد خطام دابته المسروق


عند احد الباعه ولما سأله قال البائع: اشتريته قبل قليل من غلام بدينار،


فقال الرجل: سبحان الله! أردت أن أعطيه دينارا حلالا، فأبى إلا أن يأخذه حراما*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الرضارأى الفقير فى العيد أناس كتيرين يأكلون اللحم :
عاد إلى بيته وجد امرأته وقد صنعت ،،
طبقا من "الفول النابت" ، وهو طعام الفقراء ..
قدمته له وقالت : كل سنه وانت طيب.
قال لها : وانتِ طيبه . .
أخذا يأ كلان الفول ويرميان القشر من الشباك ،
ويقول فى نفسه وهو حزين : " كل الناس تأكل اللحم فى العيد ، وانا وامرأتى نأكل الفول !! .....
ثم نزل الفقير من منزله ورأى شيئا غريبا !!
.. رأى رجلا يجلس تحت شباك الفقير ،،
يجمع قشر الفول النابت وينظفه ثم ياكله!!!!!!
ويقول: الحمد لله الذى رزقنى هذا من غير حول منى ولا قوه!!
فقال الفقير " رضيت يارب .. يارب لك الحمد و لك الشكر !!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة حقيقيةقالت فتاه وهى بداخل الحرم رأيت امرأه عجوز تصلى وتبكى وترفع يدها وتدعى كانت تبكى بحرقه لم ارى مثلها من قبل


فذهبت اليها وجلست بجوارها وسئلتها: مالك أيتها الأم أراكى تبكين بحراره فما القصه !


فقالت المراه العجوز وهى مازلت تبكى :


ابكى من عذاب نفسى فقلت لها كيف ؟


فقالت :


كان لى زوج وكنا نحب بعضنا حبا اسطوريا الا اننا لم يرزقنى الله بالولد وهذا ما عكر صفو حياتنا فاشفقت عليه واقترحت عليه الزواج من اخري
ولكنه رفض بشده ولكنى الحيت عليه ايام وشهور حتى وافق وبالفعل


فتوجهت معه وذهبنا لخطبه احد الفتيات وتم الزاوج


ولكن ما لبثت الا وشبت فى قلبى نار الغيره عندما رايته يميل اليها اكثر منى وخصوصا عندما تم الحمل ثم الولاده وانجبت اليه طفلا جميلا


وزادت غيرتى وحقدى وذاد هو تقرب منها الى ان جاء يوم وقال لى انه سوف يسافر مع زوجته الجديدة وانه سوف يترك الولد معى فوافقت دون نقاش لانه لا حد غير يعتنى بالطفل


وفى يوم السفر الاول كان الولد امامى يلعب وكانت ليله شتاء قارصه البروده فاشعلت بعض الحطب كى ادفئ الغرفه وعندما كان الولد يلعب,, وانا النار تاكل فى قلبى من غيرتى وحقدى ذهب اللى المدفئه وامسك بالجمر فاسرعت اليه


ولكنى بدل من ان انتزع يده من النار وضعتها فيها حتى زابت يده فى النار فهدأت نار قلبى ولكنها لم تنطفئ


وبعدها بساعه جائنى خبر بان زوجى و زوجته الثانيه اصيبو بحادث ومات الاثنان فوجدت نفسى وحيده ليس لى غير هذا الطفل المشوه اليد


وكبر الطفل واحببته واحبنى واصبح هو المسئول عنى هو من يرعانى ويري متطلباتى وكان يعاملنى بلين ورفق
و يرعى الله فى معاملتى كان ينادى يا أمى وفى كل مره ينادى فيها أمى كان يعتصر قلبى من الحزن وفى كل مره اري فيها يداه المشوهه يختلع قلبى وابكى ولا اعلم بدون هذا الطفل كيف سيكون حالى


سبحان الله " وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم"*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺣﺎﻝﻳﺤﻜﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺭﺟﻼ ﺯﻭﺝ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻴﻪ : ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﻼﺡ ، ﻭ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﻓﺨّﺎﺭ


ﺳﺎﻓﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﺎﻡ ﻟﻴﺰﻭﺭ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻴﻪ ﻓﻘﺼﺪ ﺃﻭﻻ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻪ ﺯﻭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻠﺘﻪ ﺑﻔﺮﺡ


ﻭﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺳﺄﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺣﻮﺍﻟﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ : ﺍﺳﺘﺄﺟﺮ ﺯﻭﺟﻲ ﺃﺭﺿﺎ ﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﺍﻥ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺬﻭﺭ ﻭ ﺯﺭﻋﻬﺎ ..


ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺃﻣﻄﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻓﻨﺤﻦ ﺑﺄﻟﻒ ﺧﻴﺮ ﻭ ﺇﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻣﻄﺮﺕ ﻓﺈﻧﻨﺎ ﺳﻨﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﻴﺒﺔ .. ﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ. . . . . 

ﻭﺫﻫﺐ ﻟﺰﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﺑﻨﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺯﻭﺟﺔ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺨﺎﺭ


ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻠﺘﻪ ﺑﻔﺮﺡ ﻭﻣﺤﺒﺔ .. ﻭﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﺍﺑﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﺆﺍﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻱ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻷﺣﻮﺍﻝ


ﻗﺎﻟﺖ : ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻯ ﺯﻭﺟﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﺑﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺣﻮﻟﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﺨﺎﺭ ، ﻭﻭﺿﻌﻪ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﻟﻴﺠﻒ ..


ﻓﺈﻥ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻤﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻓﻨﺤﻦ ﺑﺄﻟﻒ ﺧﻴﺮ.. ﺃﻣﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺃﻣﻄﺮﺕ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺨﺎﺭ ﺳﻴﺬﻭﺏ ﻭﺳﻨﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﻴﺒﺔ


ﻭ ﻟﻤّﺎ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻋﺠﻮﺯﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺄﻟﺘﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﺑﻨﺎﺗﻬﺎ


ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ : ﺇﻥ ﺃﻣﻄﺮﺕ ﻓﺎﺣﻤﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭ ﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻤﻄﺮ . . . . . ﻓﺎﺣﻤﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*احنا دافنيينة سواقصة هذا المثل وهي أن شخصين كان لديهما حمار يعتمدان عليه في تمشية أمورهما المعيشية ونقل البضائع من قرية إلى أخرى , وأحباه حتى صار كأخ لهما يأكلان معه وينام إلى جانبهما وأعطياه اسما للتحبب هو ( أبو الصبر )

وفي أحد ألأيام وأثناء سفرهما في الصحراء سقط الحمار ونفق , حزن الأخوان على الحمار حزنا شديدا ودفناه بشكل لائق وجلسا يبكيان على قبره بكاء مرا , وكان كل من يمر يلاحظ هذا المشهد فيحزن على المسكينين ويسألهما عن المرحوم فيجيباه بأنه المرحوم ( أبو الصبر) الذي كان الخير والبركة و يقضي الحوائج ويرفع الأثقال ويوصل البعيد, فكان الناس يحسبون أنهما يتكلمان عن شيخ جليل آو عبد صالح فيشاركونهما البكاء وشيئا فشيئا صار البعض يتبرع ببعض المال لهما

ومرت الأيام فوضعا خيمة على القبر وزادت التبرعات فبنيا حجرة مكان الخيمة والناس تزور الموقع وتقرأ الفاتحة على العبد الصالح الشيخ الجليل ( أبو الصبر ) وصار الموقع مزارا يقصده الناس من مختلف الأماكن وصار للمزار كرامات ومعجزات يتحدث عنها الجميع فهو يفك السحر ويزوج العانس ويغني الفقير ويشفي المريض وكل المشاكل التي لا حل لها, فيأتي الزوار ويقدمون النذور والتبرعات طمعا في أن يفك الولي الصالح عقدتهم , واغتنى الأخوان وصارا يجمعان الأموال التي تبرع بها الناس السذج ويتقاسمانها سويا.

وفي يوم اختلف الأخوان على تقسيم المال فغضب احدهما وارتجف وقال :
- والله سأطلب من الشيخ أبو الصبر (مشيرا إلى القبر ) أن ينتقم منك ويريك غضبه ويسترجع حقي .

ضحك الأخ وقال :
- أي شيخ صالح يا أخي ؟ أنسيت الحمار؟ إحنا دافنينه سوا*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سألوه : كيف قضيت هذا العمر الطويل مع زوجتك دون مشاكل ؟!العجوز : اتفقت معها منذ ليلة زفافنا
إذا وجدتني غاضباً .. تذهب إلى المطبخ
ولا تعود حتى أهدأ ويروق حالي
وإذا وجدتها غاضبة .. أذهب إلى الحديقة
ولا أعود حتى تهدأ و يروق حالها
وها أنا .. أعيش بسلام منذ خمسين سنة
في الحديقة ..!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كان لأحدهم ثلاثة أصدقاء، اثنان منهما أحبهما حباً عظيماً. هذا الرجل إتهم في يوم من الأيام بجريمة كبيرة وهو منها بريء.

فسأل أصدقاءه الثلاثة من منكم يأتي ليشهد لبراءتي أمام القضاء؟ أعتذر الأول متستراً بأشغاله الكثيرة أما الثاني فرافقه حتى باب المحكمة وتوقف. فلم يجرؤ على الدخول وعاد إلى منزله خوفاً من غضب القاضي. أما الثالث هو الذي لم يكن يهتم المتهم لأمره كثيراً دخل وأعطى شهادة في أخلاق المتهم الحميدة وسلوكه وبراءته من الجريمة بكل جدارة. أقنعت مرافعته القاضي فحكم ببراءة المتهم وأعاد له إعتباره وحريته مع قيمة العطل والضرر جراء التهمة.


في هذا العالم للإنسان ثلاثة أصدقاءعندما يدعوه الله ساعة مماته إلى المحاكمة:
- المال صديقه المفضل لا يذهب معه ويتخلى عنه فلا يفيده شيئاً


- الأهل والأقرباء يرافقونه إلى المقبرة يرمون عليه قليل من التراب ويودعونه الوداع الأخير ويعودون بهدوء إلى منازلهم؟


-الأعمال الحسنة وهي الصديق الثالث الذي لم يهتم به كثيراً في حياته على الأرجح وهو كل الخير الذي أتمه بإسم الله ولمحبته*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حال بعض البشر 
(الرجل: الذي أضحك العالم كثيرا .. ولم يعرف الضحك إلى قلبه سبيلا!)ذات مساء من سنة 1808 دخل عيادة الدكتور جيمس هاملتون في مدينة مانشستر بإنكلترا رجل هزيل كئيب وصعق الطبيب لمظهر زائره الكالح المضني
فساله: أأنت مريض؟
أجل أيها الطبيب مريض مرضا مميتا !
أي مرض تشكو منه؟
أنا مذعور من رعب العالم المحيط بي أنا منبوذ من الحياة لا أستطيع أن أجد السعادة في أي مكان ولا شيء يسليني وليس لدي ما أعيش من أجله فإذا لم تستطع مساعدتي فساقتل نفسي!
هذا المرض ليس مميتا كل ما ينبغي لك عمله هو ان تخرج من نفسك كل ماتحتاج اليه هو ان تضحك وتفوز ببعض المتعة في الحياة. وماذا ينبغي لي أن أفعل؟
اذهب الى السيرك الليلة لمشاهدة المهرج غريمالدي فانه اعظم مسل حي انه سيشفيك !
فقال ذاك الرجل الحزين البائس: أنا غريمالدي أيها الطبيب ؟!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يحكي أنكان هناك زوج اعـتاد علـى
تحفيـظ زوجته القـرآن الكريـم


وفى يوم من الأيـام
كان يبحث عن أغراض له
فوجـد صنـدوق لم يـَره من قبـل ،


وعنـدمــا فـتـحـه وجـد بـه شـهــادات
حفــظ قـرآن و اِجـازة بـِاسـم زوجتــه !


فقـال فـى نفـسه :
كيـف لزوجـتـى ان تكــون حـافظــة
للقـرآن الكـريـم كلـه ومعـهـا
الـكـثـيـر من الِأجَـازات !!


وعندما سأل زوجته قالــت :
انـت لـم تسـالنـى يومـاً
ان كًـنـت حـافـظـه لـلـقـرآن ام ? ..


ولـم أُخـبـرك حتــى ادعــك
تُحـفظنــى انــت كَطفلــتـك
فــان اخـطأت تظـل معـى وان اصـَبـت
تُحـضــر لى الهدايـا و تُشجعنـي


أردت أن تشعـر أنك أنـت مـَن عَلمنـى ايـاه
حتى نكـون سـويـاً فى الجنـة*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وزير الطقسيحكى أنه كان فى قديم الزمان فى احد الممالك الصغيرة ... ملك يعشق الصيد فى الغابات


وكان لهذا الملك وزير مختص بحالة الطقس


فإذا ما أراد الملك أن يخرج للصيد أمر الوزير أن ينظر فى أمر الطقس فيذهب الوزير ويضرب الرمل والودع ويقرأ مسارات النجوم ثم يعود للملك فيخبره إذا كان الطقس مناسبا للخروج أو غير ذلك .


حتى جاء يوم أراد الملك أن يخرج للصيد وقرر أن يصحب معه الأميرة والملكة حتى يشاهدا براعته فى الصيد .


وأمر الوزير أن يخبره عن حال الطقس


فقال الوزير الطقس رائع ومناسب جدا يا مولاى


فخرج الملك فى موكبه بصحبة الأميرة والملكة وما أن أوغلوا فى قلب الغابة حتى إنقلب الجو فجأة .. رياح وأعاصير وسحب وأمطار وأتربة وجزع موكب الملك وسقطت الأميرة والملكة فى الطين والوحل وغضب الملك غضبا شديدا ونقم على وزير الطقس أيما نقمة .


وبينما هم عائدون إذ رأى على أطراف الغابة كوخا لأحد الحطابين يخرج منه الدخان فطرق الباب فخرج إليه الحطاب فسأله الملك . لماذا لم تخرج لجمع الحطب ؟


فأجاب الحطاب كنت أعرف أن الطقس سيكون اليوم سيئا فلم أخرج فاندهش الملك وقال وكيف عرفت ذلك ؟ فقال الحطاب عرفت من حمارى هذا !! فقال الملك : كيف ذلك ؟


قال الحطاب : عندما أصبح أنظر إلى حمارى هذا


فإن وجدت أذناه واقفتان عرفت أن الجو سيئ


وإن وجدت أذناه نازلتان عرفت أن الجو مناسب


فنظر الملك إلى وزيره وقال له .. أنت مفصول


وأمر بصرف راتب شهرى للحطاب وأخذ منه حماره


وأصدر الملك مرسوما ملكيا بتعيين الحمار وزيرا للطقس


ومنذ ذلك الحين صارت الحمير تتولى المناصب الرفيعة*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سأل شاب فتاة عن رقم هاتفها . .
فأجابت : الرقم 17-32
صدم الشاب و قال : ما هذا ؟؟ رقم خاص ؟؟
أجابت الفتاة : القرآن الكريم ، السورة 17 الآية 32 ،
يقول تعالى : {وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَا إِنِّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَ سَاءَ سَبِيلاً}.
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الهدهد والغرابتنازع الهدهد والغراب على حفرة ماء
كل منهما يدعي أن الحفرة له, واختصما
ولم يستطيعا حل الخلاف بينهما, وبعد نزاع طويل


اتفقا على أن يحتكما إلى قاضي الطير, فذهبا إليه وسردا له قصتهما
فطلب منهما البينة -مَن يملك البينة تكن له الحفرة- فنظرا لبعضهما, والتزما الصمت ...
وعندما طال صمتهما, علم القاضي بأن لا بينة لواحد منهما, فما كان من القاضي إلا أن حكم بالحفرة للهدهد.


فقال له الهدهد متعجباً: لمَ حكمت لي بالحفرة ؟!.
فرد القاضي قائلاً: لقد اشتهر عنك الصدق بين الناس
حتى ضربوا فيك الامثال فقالوا " أصدق من هدهد".


فسكت الهدهد للحظة, ثم قال: إن كان كما قلت فإني والله لست ممن يشتهر بصفة ويفعل خلافها، هذه الحفرة للغراب ...


فمن منـّـا من هـو مثــل هذا الهــدهـــد ... ؟*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كانت بطة صغيره تسبح يوماً في النهر


باحثة عن السمك


و انقضى اليوم بأسره


دون أن تعثر على سمكة واحدة


حينما أقبل الليل شاهدت البطة القمر منعكساً على سطح الماء


و اعتقدت أنه سمكة


فغطست في الماء لتمسك به


و رأتها البطات الأخريات فاندفعن ضاحكات منها.


و منذ ذلك اليوم


غرقت البطة في الخجل


إلى حد أنها عندما ترى سمكة تحت الماء لا تحاول الإمساك بها


خوفا من سخريه الاخريات منها


ولم يمضِ وقت طويل حتى ماتت البطه جوعاً
لا تلتفت لكلام الناس وتتأثر بأقوالهم*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺑﺌﺮ ﻭﺳﺄﻟﻬﺎ :
ﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺀ ؟ﻓﻮﻗﻔﺖ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺌﺮ ﻭﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺗﺒﻜﻲ ﺑﺼﻮﺕ ﻣﺮﺗﻔﻊ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﻤﻌﻬﺎ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺔ !
ﻓﺴﺄﻟﻬﺎ ﺧﺎﺋﻔﺎً : ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ؟
ﻗﺎﻟﺖ : ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﻪ ﻓﻴﻘﺘﻠﻮﻙ ﻷ*ﻧﻚ ﺗﺮﻳﺪ ﺇﻳﺬﺍﺋﻲ ...
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ : ﺃﻧﺎ ﻟﻢ ﺁﺗﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻹ*ﻳﺬﺍﺋﻚ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻲ ﺗﻮﺳﻤﺖ ﻓﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﺎﺀ ﻓﺴﺄﻟﺘﻚ ؟
ﻭﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ ﻟﻨﻴﺔ ﺳﻴﺌﺔ ﻛﻮﻧﻚ ﺇﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺟﻤﻴﻠﺔ ؟ﻓﻘﺎﻣﺖ ﻭﺃﻣﺴﻜﺖ ﺩﻟﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺀ ﻭﺳﻜﺒﺘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ
ﻓﺘﻌﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ
ﻭﺳﺄﻟﻬﺎ: ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻓﻌﻠﺘﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ؟!
ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻳﺘﻜﻠﻢ ﺃﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ : ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺃﻧﻘﺬﻧﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺳﻘﻄﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺌﺮ ☻
ﻓﻘﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻳﺸﻜﺮﻭﻧﻪ ﻭﻓﺮﺣﻮﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻭﻛﺎﻓﺌﻮﻩ
ﻓﺴﺄﻟﻬﺎ : ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻓﻌﻠﺘﻚ ﻫﺬﻩ !
ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺀ ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﻩ ☻

ﺇﺫﺍ ﺁﺫﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﻗﺘﻠﺘﻚ !
ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺃﺭﺿﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﺃﺳﻌﺪﺗﻚ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*في أمريكا .. تم جلب رجل عجوز قام بسرقة رغيف خبز ليمثل أمام المحكمة، واعترف هذا العجوز بفعلته ولم يحاول أن ينكرها لكنه برر ذلك بقوله: كنت أتضور جوعاً ، كدت أن أموت
القاضي قال له :"أنت تعرف أنك سارق وسوف أحكم عليك بدفع 10 دولارات وأعرف أنك ? تملكها ?نك سرقت رغيف خبز، لذلك سأدفعها عنك"
صمت جميع الحضور في تلك اللحظة ، وشاهدوا القاضي يخرج 10 دولارات من جيبه ويطلب أن تودع في الخزينة كبدل حكم هذا العجوز.
ثم وقف فنظر إلى الحاضرين وقال :"محكوم عليكم جميعاً بدفع 10 دولارات ، ?نكم تعيشون في بلدة يضطر فيها الفقير إلى سرقة رغيف خبز".
في تلك الجلسة تم جمع 480 دو?راً ومنحها القاضي للرجل العجوز.
قاضي ينقصه الاسلام ..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*. وفي مره من المرات قال وائل الي احمد أنا تعرفت على زوجة امام المسجد .. .
وهي بدها أياني أجيها ع البيت .. . وانا بخاف يطب علينا زوجها !! . . فايه رايك لو بعد الصلآة تجلس تتكلم مع الآمام .. . وتلهيه شويه لحد مأ أرجع بيته تكلمني ؟ 
احمد قال ماشي.. . 
وفعلآ بعد الصلآة راح احمد وسلم عالآمام .. . وجلس يحاول يتكلم معاه .. . لحد ما خلص كلآم وقعد يرن على وائل ويقله ان الشيخ راح يرجع بيته .. . وطبعا على طول وائل يرجع لأحمد .. . ويحكيه اللي صار وفضل الحال هكذا لفترة طويلة .. .
وصار في صداقة بين احمد وبين امام المسجد .. . من كثر ما يجلس معاه لدرجة ان ضميره بدأ يأنبه .. . 
وفي يوم احمد أخذ قرار وقال لآزم أقول للشيخ المسكين !! . حرام لآزم يعرف زوجته ماذا تفعل فيه .. . وراح آلآمام وقاله : ياشيخ بصراحة أنا ما كنت أجلس معاك لله في لله .. . ولكن كنت أجلس علشان أغطي على صاحبي .. . لآن زوجتك تخونك معاه .. . 


تعرفون ماذا كان رد الشيخ قال : . . . . .
بس أنا مش متزوج !!!! . فوقع في صدمة !!!! عرفتوا وائل كان يروح لزوجة مين؟


. كان يروح لزوجة احمد . طعنـه ف الصميم . 
أحذر من عدوك مره وأحذر من صديق السوء ألف مره*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سائق التاكسى المريض وأعجب قصهخرجت في يوم وركبت تاكسي فوجدت السائق رجل كبير في السن وتظهر عليه معالم الكبر من تجاعيد في الوجه ومعاني الشقى
فتكلمت معه وكان من ضمن حديثي .. منذ متى وانت في هذه المهنه؟!
فقال: من سنة 1948..وما هو اغرب موقف حدث معك؟!
فحكــــــــى لــــــــ...ـي قصــــــــة عجيبــــــــه!! قال...
في يوم من الايام ... كان البيت ليس فيه ولا جنيه!! فانا لي ثلاثة ايام
لا استطيع العمل و في شدة المرض والاجهاد!! لا استطيع الحركه!!
وزوجتي تمر على الجيران تحاول ان تجد من يسلفها 20 جنيه او معه اي فائض
طعام وتعود الي زوجتي تبكي لانها لم تجد من الجيران من يستطيع مساعدتنا
قلت لها : سأقوم واحاول العمل لاحضار اي مال!
قالت لي : لا !! انت متعب جدا انا اخشى عليك!!
فكذبت عليها وقلت اذن سأنزل اجلس على القهوه انتابني الملل!! وانا انوي الخروج للعمل لاحضار اي مال!! فوافقت على وعد مني الا اذهب للعمل..
نزلت واخذت التاكسي وقلت في نفسي يارب لقد اجتهدت وضغطت على نفسي !! ارزقني باي مال اطعم عيالي!
وظللت امشي وامشي بالتاكسي ولا فائدة! .. وفجأة ظهر امام رجل بعربه بيجو معطله اوقفني وقال لي : معي رجل عربي اريد ايصاله للمطار فهلا وصلته انت؟!
فاخذته معي لايصاله للمطار وفي الطريق دار بيننا الحديث وعلمت منه انه يريد الذهاب  للمطار ليس للسفر وانما لاستلام بضاعه من "قرية البضائع" بالمطار .. فاخبرته انني لي قريب هناك يستطيع انهاء الاجراءت له بسرعه ويسر فطلب مني ان افعل..
فوصلنا وقابلت قريبي واستلم البضاعه بتكلفه اقل بدلا من انه كان سيدفع 1500 جنيه في اجراءات استلام البضاعه دفع 500 فقط !
فشكرني الرجل وقال لي ارجعني الى منزلي رجعت به للمنزل ثم اخرج من جيبه 200 جنيه وقال لي هل انت مرضي بهذه الاجرة قلت له: يااااااه  راضي جدااا .. انا كنت ابحث فقط عن 20 جنيه فاعطاني الله عشر اضعافها الحمد لله 
فناداني الرجل ثانية قائلا: كنت سأدفع 1500 جنيه في المطار لانهاء اجراءات البضاعه فساعدتني على انهاء الاجراءات ب 500 فقط ها هي ال 1000 جنيه حلال عليك وربنا يسعدك!!


يقول الرجل فذهبت واخذت طوال طريق عودتي للبيت ابكي  اقول يارب خرجت لترزقني 20 جنيه فتعطيني 1200 جنيه!!


العبـــــرةالــــــرزاق: لا يطلب منك الا ان تجاهد نفسك وتسعى لرزقك وتأخذ بالاسباب
وتتوكل عليه ... هو القائل " (وَفِي السَّمَاءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ * فَوَرَبِّ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ مِثْلَ مَا أَنَّكُمْ تَنْطِقُونَ) (الذريات:22-23)" فكر جيدا !!
اليست عملية النطق عملية مستحيلة ان يفعلها البشر من نفسه دون اذن من الله..
ولكن اسهل ما تكون اذا اذن الله بها فقط ..كل ما عليك ان تكون لديك ارادة
وعزيمة ان تنطق الان وتفكر فيما ستقوله فبكل بساطه تقوله!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*جلس رجل أعمى على إحدى عتبات عمارة واضعا ً قبعته بين قدميه وبجانبه لوحة مكتوب عليها:
' أنا أعمى أرجوكم ساعدوني '.
فمر رجل إعلانات بالأعمى ووقف ليرى أن قبعته لا تحوي سوى قروش قليلة فوضع المزيد فيها. دون أن يستأذن الأعمى أخذ لوحته وكتب عليها عبارة أخرى وأعادها مكانها ومضى في طريقه. لاحظ الأعمى أن قبعته قد امتلأت بالقروش والأوراق النقدية، فعرف أن شيئاً قد تغير وأدرك أن ما سمعه من الكتابة هو ذلك التغيير فسأل أحد المارة عما هو مكتوب عليها فكانت الآتي :
' نحن في فصل الربيع لكنني لا أستطيع رؤية جماله' .
:: الفائـــــدة ::
غير وسائلك عندما لا تسير الأمور كما يجب*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*البر
تحدث أحد الاباء ، أنه قبل خمسين عاماً حج مع والده ، بصحبة قافلة على الجمال ، وعندما تجاوزوا منطقة عفيف ،و قبل الوصول إلي ظلم ، رغب الأب – أكرمكم الله – أن يقضي حاجته ، فأنزله الابن من البعير ، و مضى الأب إلى حاجته ، وقال للإبن : انطلق مع القافلة أنت و سوف ألحق بكم ، مضى الإبن ، وبعد برهة من الزمن التفت ووجد أن القافلة بعدت عن والده فعاد جارياً على قدميه ليحمل والده على كتفه ، ثم أنطلق يجري به ، يقول الابن : و بينما هو كذلك أحسست برطوبة تنزل على وجهي و تبين لي أنها دموع والدي ، فقلت لأبي :
و الله أنك أخف علي كتفي من الريشة ، فقال الأب : ليس لهذا بكيت ، و لكن في هذا المكان حملت أنا والدي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*غبي واشترك بمسابقة
شارك أحد الأغبياء في مسابقة ثقافية وابتدأت المسابقة بالسؤال الأول الذي يقول:
س1 : كم استمرت حرب المئة عام؟؟
أ*- 116
ب*- 99
ج*- 100
د*- 150
فكر هذا الشخص كثيراً ثم اختار تخطي هذا السؤال لعدم تمكنه من إجابته
وانتقل إلى السؤال الثاني

س2 : أين تصنع قبعات بنما؟؟
أ*- البرازيل
ب*- تشيلي
ج- بنما
د*- الاكوادور
اختار هذا الشخص أن يستعين بأصدقائه في الجامعة للإجابة على هذا السؤال أيضا

السؤال الثالث
س3 : في أي شهر يحتفل الروس بثورة أكتوبر؟
أ*- يناير
ب*- سبتمبر
ج*- أكتوبر
د*- نوفمبر
لم يستطيع هذا الغبي الإجابة وطلب مساعدة الجمهور

السؤال الرابع
س4: أي هذه الأسماء هو الاسم الأول للملك جورج السادس؟
أ*- ون
ب*- ألبرت
ج*- جورج
د*- مانويل
طلب الغبي حذف إجابتين وبعد جهد جهيد توصل للإجابة

السؤال الخامس
س5: حيوان أخذت منه جزر الكناري اسمها؟؟
أ*- طائر الكناري
ب*- الكونغر
ج- الجرو
د*- الفأر
عندها انسحب ذلك الشخص من المسابقة ولم يستطع إكمالها
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
إذا كنت تظن بأنك أذكى من هذا الغبي فأرجوا أن تقرأ الأجوبة بالأسفل
..
..
استمرت حرب المئة عام 116 سنة
قبعات بنما تصنع في الإكوادور
يحتفل الروس بثورة أكتوبر في نوفمبر
الاسم الأول للملك جورج هو البرت
جزر الكناري أخذت اسمها من الجرو حيث أن اسمها اللاتيني يعنى
جزر الجراء*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كان هناك غراب .. شاهد حمامة تمشي
فأعجبته مشيتها لما فيها من ملكية طبيعية ..
ففكر بنفسه وقارن بينه وبينها .. ووجدها تتميز عنه بالكثير ..
فحاول أن يقلد مشيتها .. تدرب وتدرب .. وحاول كثيراً
أن يتقنها ولم يستطع .. فشل فشلاً ذريعاً... ثم أنه
عندما يئس ... أراد العودة لمشيته القديمة ..
فأكتشف أنه نسيها أيضاً ..
جرب أن يطير فوقع في النهر
لقد فقد هويته بالكامل، فلا عاد غرابا ولا صار حمامة.

هكذا كل من ترك أصله مبهورا ببريق ليس له.
كن أنت نفسك .. ولا تكن غيرك*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*رجل سأل بحار : أين مات أبوك !؟
قال : في البحر ..
فسأله : وجدك أين مات !؟
قال : في البحر ..
فصرخ الرجل مستغرباً :
وتركب البحر بعد هذا !؟؟
إبتسم البحار ورد بالسؤال نفسه :
وأنت يا هذا أين مات أبوك !؟
قال : على فراشه ..
قال : وأين مات جدك !؟
فأجاب : على فراشه ..
فالتفت البحار عنه عائداً إلى قاربه وهو يقول :
وتنام على الفراش بعد هذا !؟
إذا عزمت لفعل أمر ..ٍ
فاجعل التوكل مركبة العبور ..
وإذا عصاك الدهر يوما ..ً
فاسأل المولى لتسهيل اﻷمور ..
ﻻ تجزع لضيق الرزق أبدا ..ً
يرزق العصفور من بين النسور ..
واعلم بأن الله يعلم ..
نظرة العين وما تخفي الصدور ..
كن شاكراً ما دمت حيا ..ً
واعلم بأن الدنيا أيامٌ تدور﻿*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*انها قصة الرجل الذي لم تحبطه سخرية الاخرين في تحقيق هدفه انه Dashrath Manjhi يسكن في قرية نائية ومعزولة في الهند. أصيبت زوجته إصابة خطيرة جدا وبسبب بعد المسافة بين المستشفى والقرية والطريق الطويل المعوج (70 كيلومترا) لم تصل سيارة الإسعاف في الوقت المناسب وماتت رفيقة الدرب بين يدي زوجها وهو عاجز لا يملك من أمره شيئا.

فطلب من الحكومة أن تشقّ نفقا في الجبل لاختصار الطريق إلى القرية حتى لا تتكرّر هذه الحادثة لأناس آخرين ولكنّها تجاهلته؛ فقرّر هذا الفلاح قليل الحيلة أن يتصرف بنفسه لكي ينهي تلك المأساة التى يعيشها هو وأهل قريته؛ فأحضر فأسا ومعولا وقرر الحفر بيديه طريقا صخريا بريا بين الجبل.

سخر منه جميع أهل القرية واتهموه بالجنون، وقالوا إنه فقد عقله بعد وفاة زوجته. أمضى هذا الفلاح 22 عاما ( من 1960 إلى 1982) يحفر في الجبل، يوميًا من الصباح إلى المساء، دون كلل ولا ملل، ولا يملك إلاّ فأسه ومعوله وإرادة تواجه الجبال وصورة زوجته في ذهنه وهي تموت بين يديه.

ونجح في الأخير في أن يشقّ طريقا في الجبل بطول 110 أمتار، وبعرض 9 أمتار، وبارتفاع 7 أمتار، لتصبح المسافة بين قريته والمدينة فقط 7 كيلومترات بعد أن كانت 70 كيلومترا؛ وأصبح باستطاعة الأطفال الذهاب إلى المدرسة وأصبح بإمكان الإسعاف الوصول في الوقت المناسب.

لقد فعل هذا الرجل بيديه العاريتين وبإرادته التي تغلب الجبال لمدّة 22 عاما ما كانت تستطيع أن تفعله الحكومة في 3 شهور، وقد سُمّي هذا الفلاح برجل الجبل، وتمّ إنتاج فيلم سينمائي عنه يروي قصّته*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*بينما كان ذلك الرجل يتجوّل في حديقة بيته .. شاهَدَ بين ظِلال الأشجار نبتة فائقة الجمال لم يرى مثلها في حياته ! .. فقرر أن يسقيها ويعتني بها أفضل عناية بكل ما أوتي من جُهد ..
وبعد مرور عدة أيام .. قام الرجل بتفحص تلك النبتة وقد ظهرت عليها براعم جميلة جداً وقد شارفت الأزهار على التفتح .. ولكنه لاحظ وجود أشواك كثيرة قاسية خشنة على ساق النبتة ..
فقال في نفسه : " كيف يمكن لزهرة فائقة الجمال كهذه أن تمتلك مثل هذه الأشواك القبيحة على ساقها ؟!! " .. وظهرت علامات الإحباط على وجهه ..
فأهمل سقاية الأزهار لعدة أيام .. وفي اليوم الذي كانت تستعد فيه الزهرة للتفتح .. جفّت براعمها .. ومــــــاتت .
في داخل كل منّا زهور فائقة الجمال .. وهنالك صفات جميلة فد زرعها الله تعالى فينا منذ ولادتنا .. ولكن للأسف هذه الصفات تنمو بين أشواك وأخطاء .. وكثيرٌ منّا من ينظر إلى نفسه فلا يرى فيها سوى الأشواك .. فيصيبنا الإحباط والألم وننسى أن نسقي الزهرة الجميلة الكامنة في أعماق أنفسنا .. فتجف .. وتموت تلك الزهرة قبل أن تتفتح وتعرف معنى جمالها المخفي بين بتلاتها المنطوية على ذاتها .
فلنسقى الأزهار التي في حقول قلوبنا حتى تنمو وتتفتح الى ان تخفى ما بها من اشواك بجماله*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كان هنـــاك فلاحاً اسكتلندياً فقيــراً في احد الايام وهو يسعى من اجل رزق أسرته سمع استغاثة نجدة تأتي من مستنقع قريب تــرك الفلاح ادواته وجرى الى المستنقع فوجد صبياً مذعوراً يغوص حتى وسطه في الوحل اسود وهو يجاهد ويكافح صارخاً محاولاً إنقاذ نفسه وهنا تــدخل الفلاح الأسكتلندي..وانق  ذ الغلام الصغير من موت مؤلم بطيء في اليوم الثاني حضرت سيارة فارهه الى منزل الفلاح البسيط وخرج من السيارة رجل نبيل انيق وقدم نفسه أنه والد الغلام الذي كان الفلاح قد انقذه بالأمس ..قال الرجل النبيل : إنني أريد ان أكافئك لانك قد انقذت حياة ابني ..فرد الفلاح قائلاً : لا ، لا يمكنني قبول أي شيء مكافأة لما فعلته ..وفي هذه اللحظة ظهرت ابن الفلاح على باب كوخ الاسرة فسأل الرجل النبيل الفلاح ..هل هذا ابنك ؟ اجاب الفلاح بفخر : نعمفقال لــه النبيل : دعني اعقد معك اتفاق حيث سأقدم على نفقتي الخاصة لابنك هذا نفس التعليم الذي سأقدمه لإبني إذا كان الصبي مثل ابيه فبدون شك سينمو ويكبر ليصير رجلاً نفتخر كلانا به .. وهذا ما فعله الصبي ابن الفلاح فقد دخل افضل المدارس ثم تخرج من مدرسة الطب بمستشفىسانت ماري في العاصمة لندن وصار معروفاً بعد ذلك في العالم اجمع بالسير الكسندر فلمنج مكتشف البنسلين بعد عدة سنوات اصيب ابن الرجل النبيل نفسه الذي انقذه الفلاح بالتهاب رئوي وينقذه هذه المره ابن الفلاح الدكتور فلمنج بأختراعه البنسلين**والبنس  لين لم ينقذ ونستون وحده بل انقذ ملايين البشر فيما بعد هل تعرف من هو ذلك الرجل النبيل؟؟؟انه راندولف تشرشل رئيس وزراء بريطانيا الذي بحنكته انقذ بريطانيا من الهلاك والدمار في الحرب العالمية.. وابنه هو السير ونستون تشرشل ..
إن النظرة الايجابية والبعيدة للامور هي الرصيد الحقيقي للإنسان الذي لا يعيش نفس اللحظة من اجل ذاته فقط ..والناجح فقط هو الذي يستغل الفرص حين تقف على بابه ..

المصدر / هكذا هزموا اليأس / لسلوى العضيدان*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سُئِلَ أحد الحكماء يوما: كيف تتحقق السعادة فى الحياه ؟

قال الحكيم سوف ترون الآن ، ودعاهم إلى وليمة وجلسوا إلى المائدة

ثم أحضر الحساء وسكبه لهم ، وأحضر لكل واحد منهم ملعقة بطول متر واشترط عليهم أن يحتسوه بهذه الملعقة العجيبة

حاولوا جاهدين لكنهم لم يفلحوا ، فكل واحد منهم لم يقدر أن يوصل الحساء إلى فمه دون أن يسكبه على الأرض وقاموا من المائدة جائعين

قال الحكيم والآن انظروا ..

وأمسك بالملعقة وملأها بالحساء ثم مدّها إلى جاره الذي بجانبه ، وجعل كل منهم يمد بملعقته لمن بجانبه وبذلك شبعوا جميعهم ثم حمدوا الله

وقف الحكيم وقال :
من يفكر على مائدة الحياة أن يُشبِع نفسه فقط فسيبقى جائعا ، ومن يفكر أن يشبع أخاه سيشبع الإثنان معا
فمن يعطي هو الرابح دوما لا من يأخذ

سعادتك فى الحياة لن تتحقق إلا بإسعاد من حولك*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصــــة مؤثـــــــرة أعجبتني ...
توفي دماغياً منذ 15 سنة فماذا حصل ؟

هذه زوجة تحكي قصة زوجها عام 1415هـ فتقول
كان زوجي شاباً يافعاً مليئا بالحيوية والنشاط وسيماً جسيماً ذا دين وخلق وبارا بوالديه

تزوجني في عام 1390هـ . وسكنت معه في بيت والده كعادة الأسر السعودية 
ورأيت من بره بوالديه ماجعلني أتعجب منه وأحمد الله أن رزقني هذا الزوج ، 
رزقنا ببنت بعد زواجنا بعام واحد ثم انتقل عمله الى المنطقة الشرقية 
فكان يذهب لعمله أسبوعاً ويمكث عندنا أسبوعا ،
حتى أتت عليه ثلاث سنين وبلغت ابنتي أربع سنين

حتى كان اليوم التاسع من شهر رمضان من عام 1395هـ وهو في طريقه إلينا
في الرياض تعرض لحادث انقلاب وأدخل على إثرها المستشفى
ودخل في غيبوبة أعلن بعدها الدكاترة المختصين المعالجين له
وفاته دماغيا وتلف مانسبته 95% من خلايا المخ

كانت الواقعة أليمة جدا علينا وخاصة على أبويه المسنين
ويزيدني حرقة أسئلة ابنتنا( أسماء ) عن والدها الذي شغفت به شغفا كبيرا 
وهو الذي وعدها بلعبة تحبها .

كنا نتناوب على زيارته يوميا ولازال على حاله لم يتغير منه شيء ، 
وبعد فترة خمس سنين أشار علي بعضهم بأن أتطلق منه بواسطة المحكمة
بحكم وفاته دماغيا وأنه ميئوس منه 
والذي أفتي بعض المشائخ لست أذكرهم بجواز الطلاق في حالة صحة وفاته دماغياً ،
ولكنني رفضت ذلك الأمر رفضا قاطعا 
ولن أتطلق منه طالما أنه موجود على ظهر الارض ،
فإما أن يدفن كباقي الموتى أو أن يتركوه لي حتى يفعل الله به مايشاء .

فجعلت اهتمامي لابنتي الصغيرة
وأدخلتها مدارس تحفيظ القرآن حتى حفظت كتاب الله كاملا
وهي لاتكاد تتجاوز العاشرة ،

وقد أخبرتها فيما بعد بخبر والدها فهي لاتفتؤ تذكره حيناً بالبكاء وحينا بالصمت ،
وقد كانت ابنتي ذات دين فكانت تصلي كل فرض بوقته وتصلي آخر الليل
وهي لم تبلغ السابعة فأحمد الله أن وفقني لتربيتها 
كما هي جدتها رحمها الله التي كانت قريبة منها جدا
وكذلك جدها رحمه الله ..
وكانت تذهب معي لرؤية والدها وتقرأ عليه بين الحين والآخر وتتصدق عنه .

وفي يوم من أيام سنة 1410ه .
قالت لي ياأماه اتركيني عند أبي سأنام عنده الليلة وبعد تردد وافقت .
فتقول ابنتي :
جلست بجانب أبي أقرأ سورة البقرة حتى ختمتها ثم غلبني النعاس فنمت ، 
فوجدت كأن ابتسامة علت محياي واطمئن قلبي لذلك 
قمت من نومتي وتوضأت وصليت ماشاء الله أن أصلي
ثم غلبني النعاس مرة أخرى وأنا في مصلاي 
وكأن واحداً يقول لي : انهضي ..كيف تنامين والرحمن يقظان ؟
كيف وهذه ساعة الإجابة التي لايرد الله عبدا فيها ؟..
فنهضت كأنما تذكرت شيئا غائب عني ..
فرفعت يدي ونظرت الي أبي وعيناي تغرورقان من الدموع وقلت :
يارب ياحي ياقيوم ياعظيم ياجبار ياكبير يامتعال يارحمن يارحيم 
هذا والدي عبد من عبادك أصابته الضراء فصبرنا وحمدناك
وآمنا بما قضيته له اللهم إنه تحت مشيئتك ورحمتك
اللهم يامن شفيت أيوب من بلواه ورردت موسى لأمه
وأنجيت يونس في بطن الحوت وجعلت النار بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم 
إشف أبي مما حل به
اللهم إنهم زعموا أنه ميئوس منه اللهم فلك القدرة والعظمة 
فالطف به وارفع البأس عنه
ثم غلبتني عيناي ونمت قبيل الفجر فإذ بصوت خافت ينادي :
من أنت وماذا تفعلين هنا ؟ 
فنهضت على الصوت التفت يمينا وشمالا 
فلا أرى أحداً ثم كررها الثانية فإذا بصاحب الصوت أبي
فما تمالكت نفسي
إلا أن قمت واحتضنته فرحة مسرورة 
وهو يبعدني عنه ويستغفر ويقول اتقي الله لاتحلين لي
فأقول له : أنا ابنتك أسماء فسكت
وخرجت إلى الدكاترة أخبرهم فأتوا ولما رأوه تعجبوا !!!
فقال الدكتور الأمريكي بلكنة عربية متكسرة : سبحان الله .
وقال آخر مصري سبحان من يحيي العظام وهي رميم .
وأبي لايعلم ماالخبر حتى أخبرناه بذلك فبكى وقال :
الله خيرا حافظا وهو يتولى الصالحين
والله ماأذكر إلا أنني قبيل الحادث نويت أن أتوقف لصلاة الضحى
فلاأدري أصليتها أم لا ؟! ..

تقول الزوجة : فرجع إلينا أبو أسماء كما عهدته وقد قارب الـ46 عاماً 
ورزقت منه بولد ولله الحمد يخطو في السنة الثانية من عمره 
فسبحان الله الذي رده لي بعد 15 عاما وحفظ له ابنته
ووفقني للوفاء به وحسن الإخلاص له حتى وهو مغيب عند الدنيا ..

فلا تتركوا الدعاء فالدعاء يرد القضاء ومن حفظ الله حفظه الله
ولاننسى البر بوالدينا ولنعلم أن الله عزوجل بيده تصريف الامور وتقديرها 
وليس لأحد سواه فعل ذلك ..
هذه قصتي للعبرة لعل الله أن ينفع بها من ضاقت به السبل 
وعظمت عليه الكرب وأقفلت من دونه الأبواب 
وتقطعت به أسباب النجاة
فاقرع باب السماء بالدعاء واستيقن بالإجابة
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

لاتيأس .. مادام ربك الله
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة الخادمة الساذجة!منذ أيام دعوت إلى غرفة مكتبي مربية أولادي ( يوليا فاسيليفنا) لكي أدفع لها حسابها.
قلت لها:
اجلسي يا يوليا فاسيليفنا .. هيا نتحاسب .. أنت في الغالب بحاجة إلى النقود، ولكنك خجولة إلى درجة أنك لن تطلبيها بنفسك .. حسناً .. لقد اتفقنا على أن أدفع لك ثلاثين روبلاً في الشهر ..
- أربعين ..
- كلا، ثلاثين .. هذا مسجل عندي .. كنت دائماً أدفع للمربيات ثلاثين روبلاً .. حسنا ًلقد عملت لدينا شهرين ..
- شهرين وخمسة أيام ..
- شهرين بالضبط .. هكذا مسجل عندي .. إذن تستحقين ستين روبلاً .. نخصم منها تسعة أيام آحاد .. فأنت لم تعلمي (كوليا) في أيام الآحاد بل كنت تتنزهين معه فقط .. ثم ثلاثة أيام أعياد.
تضرج وجه يوليا فاسيليفنا، وعبثت أصابعها بأهداب الفستان ولكن.. لم تنبس بكلمة!
-نخصم ثلاثة أعياد، إذن المجموع اثنا عشر روبلاً…كان (كوليا) مريضاً أربعة أيام و لم تكن دروس .. كنت تدرسين لـ (فاريا) فقط .. و ثلاثة أيام كانت أسنانك تؤلمك فسمحت لك زوجتي بعدم التدريس بعد الغداء ..
إذن اثنا عشر زائد سبعة - تسعة عشر … نخصم، الباقي … واحد وأربعون
روبلاً… مظبوط ؟
واحمرت عين يوليا فاسيليفنا اليسرى وامتلأت بالدمع، وارتعش ذقنها.
وسعلت بشدة وتمخطت، ولكن .. لم تنبس بكلمة!
- قبيل رأس السنة كسرت فنجاناً وطبقاً. نخصم روبلين .. الفنجان أغلى من ذلك ، فهو موروث ، ولكن فليسامحك الله! علينا العوض .. نعم، وبسبب تقصيرك تسلق (كوليا) الشجره ومزق سترته ..
نخصم عشرة .. وبسبب تقصيرك أيضاً سرقت الخادمة من (فاريا) حذاء ,ومن واجبك أن ترعي كل شيء، فأنت تتقاضين مرتباً.
وهكذا نخصم أيضاً خمسة…وفي 10 يناير أخذت مني عشرة روبلات.
فهمست (يوليا فاسيليفنا): - لم آخذ!
- ولكن ذلك مسجل عندي!
-طيب، ليكن…
- من واحد وأربعين نخصم سبعة وعشرين … الباقي أربعة عشر …
امتلأت عيناها الاثنتان بالدموع … وطفرت حبات العرق على أنفها الطويل الجميل.
يا للفتاة المسكينة!
وقالت بصوت متهدج:
أخذت مرة واحدة .. أخذت من حرمكم ثلاثة روبلات .. لم آخذ غيرها..
-حقاً؟انظر، وأنا لم أسجل ذلك! نخصم من الأربعة عشر ثلاثة، الباقي أحد عشر .. هاهي نقودك يا عزيزتي!
ثلاثة .. ثلاثة .. ثلاثة .. واحد .. واحد .. تفضلي!
ومددت لها أحد عشر روبلاً .. فتناولتها ووضعتها في جيبها بأصابع مرتعشة .. وهمست:
-شكراً .
فانتفضت واقفاً وأخذت أروح وأجيء في الغرفة , واستولى علي الغضب.
سألتها:
-شكراً على ماذا؟
-على النقود …
يا للشيطان، ولكني نهبتك، سلبتك! لقد سرقت منك! فعلام تقولين شكراً ؟
-في أماكن أخرى لم يعطوني شيئاً!
-لم يعطوكِ؟! ليس هذا غريباً! لقد مزحت معك، لقنتك درساً قاسياً..
سأعطيك نقودك، الثمانين روبلاً كلها!
هاهي في المظروف جهزتها لك ! و لكن هل يمكن أن تكوني عاجزة إلى هذه الدرجة ؟
لماذا لا تحتجين؟ لماذا تسكتين؟ هل يمكن في هذه الدنيا ألا تكوني حادة الأنياب؟ هل يمكن أن تكوني ساذجة إلى هذه الدرجة؟
ابتسمتْ بعجز فقرأتُ على وجهها:
((يمكن!)).
سألتها الصفح عن هذا الدرس القاسي وسلمتها الثمانين روبلاً كلها.
فشكرتني بخجل وخرجت … وتطلعت في أثرها وفكرت:
- حقا ما أسهل سحق الضعفاء في هذا العالم !
قصة للكاتب أنطون تشيكوف*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ﻫﻞ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﺠﺮ ؟ قصه رائعهﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ، ﺳﺎﺋﺮﺍ ﺑﺴﻴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻛﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ، ﻓﻲ ﺇﺣﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﺭﻉ، ﺿُﺮِﺑﺖ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺑﺤﺠﺮ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ....
ﻧﺰﻝ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺔ، ﻟﻴﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺭ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﺤﻖ ﺑﺴﻴﺎﺭﺗﻪ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻓﻌﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ....
ﻭﺇﺫ ﺑﻪ ﻳﺮﻯ ﻭﻟﺪﺍ ﻳﻘﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺯﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ، ﻭﺗﺒﺪﻭ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻋﻼﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﻮﻑ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻠﻖ ...
ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺸﺘﻌﻞ ﻏﻀﺒﺎ ﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ...
ﻓﻘﺒﺾ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺩﺍﻓﻌﺎ ﺇﻳﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺋﻂ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻪ ...
ﻳﺎ ﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻟﺪ ﺟﺎﻫﻞ، ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺿﺮﺑﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺠﺮ ....
ﺇﻥ ﻋﻤﻠﻚ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺳﻴﻜﻠﻔﻚ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻭﺃﺑﻮﻙ ﻣﺒﻠﻐﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ....
ﺇﺑﺘﺪﺃﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻉ ﺗﻨﻬﻤﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻴﻨﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ " ﺃﻧﺎ ﻣﺘﺄﺳﻒ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻳﺎ ﺳﻴﺪ ﻟﻜﻨﻨﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺃﺩﺭ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ، ﻟﻘﺪ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻟﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ، ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﻟﻔﺖ ﺇﻧﺘﺒﺎﻩ ﺃﻱ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻛﺎﻥ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻒ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺗﻲ "....
ﺛﻢ ﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺑﻴﺪﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ، ﻭﺇﺫ ﺑﻮﻟﺪ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ...
ﺛﻢ ﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﻛﻼﻣﻪ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ ....
ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺮﺍﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻫﻮ ﺃﺧﻲ، ﻓﻬﻮ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻲ ﺑﺘﺎﺗﺎ،ﺇﺫ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺸﻠﻮﻻ ﺑﻜﺎﻣﻠﻪ، ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺃﺳﻴﺮ ﻣﻌﻪ، ﻭﻫﻮ
ﺟﺎﻟﺲ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺮﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻌﺪﻳﻦ، ﺍﺧﺘﻞ ﺗﻮﺍﺯﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺳﻲ، ﻭﺇﺫ ﺑﻪ ﻳﻬﻮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺮﺓ ....
ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﺻﻐﻴﺮ، ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﻤﻘﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺭﻓﻌﻪ، ﻣﻊ ﺇﻧﻨﻲ ﺣﺎﻭﻟﺖ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ...
ﺃﺗﻮﺳﻞ ﻟﺪﻳﻚ ﻳﺎ ﺳﻴﺪ، ﻫﻞ ﻟﻚ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪﻧﻲ ﻋﻞ ﺭﻓﻌﻪ، ﻟﻘﺪ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻟﻪ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﻫﻜﺬﺍ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺧﺎﺋﻒ ﺟﺪﺍ ...
ﺛﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻔﻌﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺮﺍﻩ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺒﺎ، ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺿﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺗﻚ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺠﺮ ....
ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﻋﻮﺍﻃﻔﻪ، ﻭﻏﺺ ﺣﻠﻘﻪ .
ﻓﺮﻓﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻠﻮﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺮﺓ ﻭﺃﺟﻠﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺳﻲ، ﺛﻢ ﺃﺧﺬ ﻣﺤﺮﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻴﺒﻪ، ﻭﺍﺑﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﻳﻀﻤﺪ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻭﺡ، ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺻﻴﺐ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻠﻮﻝ، ﻣﻦ ﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺳﻘﻄﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺮﺓ ...
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀﻩ ...
ﺳﺄﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ، ﻭﺍﻵﻥ، ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺳﺘﻔﻌﻞ ﺑﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ ....؟
ﺃﺟﺎﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ...
ﻻ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻳﺎ ﺑﻨﻲ ...
ﻻ ﺗﺄﺳﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺓ ...
ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺄ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺼﻠﺢ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ، ﻣﺒﻘﻴﺎ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺑﺔ ﺗﺬﻛﺎﺭﺍ ﻋﺴﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻻ ﻳﻀﻄﺮ ﺷﺨﺺ ﺃﺧﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﻣﻴﻪ ﺑﺤﺠﺮ ﻟﻜﻲ
ﻳﻠﻔﺖ ﺇﻧﺘﺒﺎﻫﻪ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ما هي أسرار ركعتي ليلة الزفاف!
الإعجاز في ركعتي ليلة الزفاف بعد انتهاء حفل الزفاف ذهب العروسان وهما في قمة السعادة إلى الفندق لقضاء ليلة الزفاف هناك، وبمجرد دخول العروس وعريسها إلى الغرفة تبدلت ملامح العروس وظهر عليها الضيق الشديد وهي ما زالت مرتدية لفستان الزفاف وأخذت تجلب التحف والمجسمات الجمالية التي ملأت الغرفة لتلقي بها على رأس عريسها الذي وقف مذهولا من الموقف . 

ومع محاولة العريس تهدئة زوجته التي أصابها هياج تام دون فائدة أخذها إلى أقرب مستشفى ليفحصها طبيب نفسي. 

وبمجرد أن رأى الطبيب العروس ذهل من منظرها وهي في فستان الزفاف وبكامل زينتها وتعاني من هياج شديد، وأكد العريس للطبيب أنه لم يفعل أي شيء مع عروسه بل لم يحدثها من الأساس. وبعد أن هدأ الطبيب العروس بدأ بفحصها ليكتشف أنها كانت تعاني من زيادة في الشحنات الكهربائية في منطقة المخ أدت إلى شعورها أن الجدران تطبق عليها مما دفعها لمحاولة القيام بأي شيء كي تزيد مساحة الغرفة وذلك بالتخلص من المجسمات الجمالية الموجودة فيها. 

وأوضح الطبيب للزوج أن هذه الحالة ناتجة عن دخول العروس تجربة جديدة عليها وهي تجربة الزواج التي أدت إلى تصرفها بهذا الشكل. وحين قراءتي لمحتوى الموضوع عن هيجان العروس ليلة زفافها بسبب الشحنات وتذكرت بالمقابل سنة شبه ماتت واندثرت وهي أن يصلي الزوج والزوجة ليلة زفافهما ركتعين حين دخولهما غرفتهما وحين ربطت الأمور مع بعضها اتضحت معجزة من معجزات النبي الكريم ( صلى الله عليه وسلم )

وهو أن الشحنات الزائدة تذهب بمجرد السجود وهذا علاج رباني أوحى الله به على رسولنا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم وبذلك نصح الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كل زوجين بتأدية الركعتين لما لهما من فضل كبير وتجلت الحكمة العظيمة من استحباب أداء هاتين الركعتين اللتان تخففان بفضل الله من التوتر وتبعث الطمأنينة في القلوب وتريح الجسد وتزيد الهمة وتضاف إليهما البركة فسبحان الله العلي الكبير المدبر الأمر علام الغيوب .*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*امرأة حاولت التخلص من الجنين ولكن كانت الصدمه ..!!!! في عيادة النسائية تقدمت إحدى السيدات للطبيبة وقالت لها متذمرة: أنا بحاجة لمساعدتك، إن طفلي الأول لم يتم عامه الأول بعد، وأنا الآن حامل بالطفل الثاني، ولا أستطيع تحمل مسؤولية طفلين صغيرين الآن بالإضافة إلى مسؤولياتي الأخرى لذا هل يمكنك مساعدتي ؟؟
لذا هل يمكنك مساعدتي ؟؟ 
أجابت الطبيبة: وكيف ذلك ؟
ردت الأم: هل يمكنك أن تجري لي عملية إجهاض للتخلص من الجنين ؟؟!! سكتت الطبيبة برهة ثم قالت: ولكن هذا سيعرض حياتك للخطر، ما رأيك بحل أكثر سلامة لك؟
أجابت الأم فرحة بعد أن اطمأنت لاستجابة الطبيبة: وما هو هذا الحل؟
قالت الطبيبة: بما أنك لا تستطيعين تحمل مسؤولية طفلين في وقت واحد إذا يمكننا أن نتخلص من الطفل الأول ونبقي على الجنين وبهذا لا تعرضين نفسك للعملية وتكونين أما لطفل واحد فقط!! ردت الأم مذعورة: مستحيل، ماذا تقولين، هذه جريمة. أتدركين أنك تتحدثين عن ابني؟
فقالت الطبيبة بهدوء: طننت أن هذا الحل أفضل فكلاهما أطفالك ولا فرق بين قتل طفل رضيع وجنين لم ير النور بعد ففي كلتا الحالتين سيموت أحدهما.. أطرقت الأم رأسها وقد فهمت مقصد الطبيبة
وغادرت العيادة بعد أن سجلت موعد المراجعة الشهري.. 
الاطفال نعمه لايعرف قيمتها الا من حرم منها اللهم ارزق جميع نساء المسلمين بالذرية الصالحة*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*من أسرار السعادة ....اعتاد أحـد المزارعـين
الحصـول على جائزة كلما شـارك بمســابقة الذرة السنوية ,
وفي أحد الأيام قابله صحفي وناقشه في أسباب فوزه كل عام
علم الصحفي أن المزارع يتبادل بذور الذرة مع جيرانه ....
فسأله : " كيف تعطي بذرك الجيد لجيرانك و أنت تعلم أنهم ينافسوك بالمسابقة ؟ "
رد المزارع : " ألا تعلم يا سيدي أن الريح تأخذ بذور اللقاح و تلقي بها من حقل إلى آخر ؟ ..
فعندما يزرع جيراني بذوراً رديئة , ستنتشر بذور اللقاح المتناثرة على محصولي , فإذا كنت أريد محصولا جيدا " لا بد أن أعطي جيراني أفضل أنواع البذور"
هذا المزارع يدرك جـيدا " كيف تتفاعل الأشــياء مع الحـياة "فهـو لا يستطيع أن ينتج محصـولا جيدا إلا إذا عاون جيرانه على إنتاج محصول جيد سعادة الفرد من سعادة الكل ..... والجزاء من جنس العمل*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ذهب رجل طاعن في السن ليعيش مع عائلته المؤلفة من الابن
وزوجته وطفلهما البالغ من العمر أربع سنوات...
كانت العائلة تجتمع كل مساء لتناول طعام العشاء معاً،
ولكن يدا العجوز المرتجفتان ونظره الضعيف كان يجعل من أكله أمراً بالغ الصعوبة.
وذات مساء وهم يتناولون طعام العشاء على الطاولة،
وقعت الملعقة من يد ...العجوز...
وبينما كان يشرب الحليب انسكب الحليب على الطاولة.
لقد ضاق الابن وزوجته ذرعاً من هذه الفوضى التي يحدثها العجوز
وقال الإبن:"يجب أن نفعل شيئاً حيال هذه الفوضى التي يحدثها والدي كل مساء، لقد سئمت من رؤية الحليب المسكوب على الطاولة والطعام على الأرض
".أعد الإبن وزوجته طاولة صغيرة في زاوية الغرفة.
هناك، كان العجوز يأكل وحيداً بينما تستمتع بقية العائلة بطعام العشاء معاً.
وبما أن الجد قد كسر فيما مضى صحناً أو اثنان،
فقد وضع الإبن له إناء خشبياً كي يأكل فيه
.كان العجوز يأكل وحيداً والدموع تملأ عينيه،
ومع ذلك لم يوفر الإبن وزوجته وقتاً يذكرانه فيه بأن ينتبه في كل مرة تسقط الملعقة من يديه أو يقع الطعام على الأرض
.أما الطفل ذو الأربعة سنوات فكان يراقب بصمت.
ذات مساء وقبل العشاء،وجد الأب ابنه يلعب بقطع خشبية على الأرض،
فسأله قائلاً:"ما الذي تفعله؟"أجاب الولد: " إنني أصنع إناء صغيراً لك ولأمي كي تأكلا فيه
طعامكما عندما أكبر"
.ابتسم الولد الصغير وتابع عمله.
امتلأت عيون الوالدين بالدموع ولم ينبسا بكلمة واحدة.
في ذلك المساء أخذ الإبن بيد والده ورافقه إلى الطاولة كي يتناولوا الطعام معاً.
وهكذا بقي العجوز في بقية أيامه يأكل مع العائلة. ولم يعد الإبن ولا الزوجة يعيران أي انتباه
عندما تسقط الملعقة أو ينسكب الحليب أو تتسخ الطاولة.
يعي الأطفال جيداًما يجري حولهم. فعيونهم دائماً تراقب، وآذانهم دائماً تسمع، وعقولهم
دائماً تحلل الرسائل التي تُرسل إليهم. وعندما يروننا نخلق جو السعادة
والإلفة والمودة في العائلة، فسيحملون ذلك معهم لبقية حياتهم.الآباء
الواعون هم الذين يدركون بأنهم يضعون حجر الأساس في مستقبل أبنائهم.
لنكن بنّائين حكماء وقدوة حسنة لهم. اعتنِ بنفسك،...وبالناس الذين
تحبهم،... اليوم، وكل يوم ؟*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قال أحد الصالحين سافرت يوماً من الأيام إلى مكة حاجاً قال: فانتهت نفقتي وانتهى طعامي وزادي، وأصبح بي من الضر والجوع شيء لا يعلمه إلا الله، قال: فذهبت ألتمس الطعام والشراب والزاد في مكة ، فبحثت في الأرض في مزبلة هناك فانكشف لي عقد ثمين فيه در وجواهر، كل جوهرة تساوي الآلاف من الدنانير -عقد يساوي ميزانية هائلة- قال: فحملت العقد وبي من الفرح مالا يعلمه إلا الله، قال: وذهبت به حتى دخلت الحرم، وإذا برجل ينادي من وجد لي ضالة وصفها كذا وكذا قال: فإذا هو العقد الذي هو عندي، قال: فتقدمت فسألته فأتى بأوصاف هذا العقد، قال: فاتقيت الله فدفعت له العقد قال: فوالله ما ناولني درهماً ولا ديناراً.
قال: ثم ذهب وتركني، قال: فلما انتهيت ركبت البحر في سفينة قال: فلما أصبحت في السفينة جاءتنا ريح شديدة لا يعلم قوتها إلا الله، فكسرت السفينة، وغرق أصحابي جميعاً، وبقيت على خشبة ثلاثة أيام بين الموت والحياة، وأنا أسبح الله وأذكره، قال: فرمت بي الخشبة على جزيرة، قال: فنزلت الجزيرة فدخلت مسجداً هناك في القرية، فأتيت فوجدت مصحفاً أقرأ فيه، فقال أهل القرية: أتقرأ القرآن؟ قلت: نعم. قالوا: علمنا القرآن ونعطيك أجراً، قال: فعلمتهم القرآن، قالوا: أتجيد الخط؟ قلت: نعم. قالوا: علمنا الكتابة، قال: فلما استأنست بهم قالوا: إن هنا ابنة صالحة يتيمة، وقد كان أبوها من الصالحين، نريد أن تتزوجها، قال: فلما تزوجتها ورأيتها وإذا بذاك العقد الذي وجدته في مكة معلق في نحرها، قلت: يا أمة الله! أريني العقد، قال: فسلمتني العقد! فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو، إنه ذاك العقد؟ قلت: ما خبر هذا العقد، قالت: حججت مع أبي سنة كذا وكذا وقد جمع أمواله ودنانيره ودراهمه واشترى هذا العقد، فهو مالنا وميراثنا وكنزنا، قالت: ثم ضاع منه فوجده رجل من الصالحين فسلمه لأبي؛ فكان أبي كلما صلى صلاة يقول: اللهم وفق بين ابنتي وذاك الرجل الصالح، قال الرجل: فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو، إني أنا الرجل الذي وجدت العقد*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الديك والقاذوراتلاحظ ديك يوماً ما أن حيواناً ضخماً يأكل من مخلفاته فيزداد طاقة ، فقال الديك لنفسه : "إنها فكرة جيدة" وبدأ يأكل من مخلفات ذلك الحيوان فشعر بطاقته تزداد يوماً بعد يوم.


واستطاع في اليوم الأول أن يرتقي على أول غصن في الشجرة الأضخم في الغابة، وفي كل يوم كان يرتقي على غصن جديد أعلى ، واستطاع بعد شهر أن يصل إلى قمة أعلى شجرة في الغابة وتربع عليها.


وعندما أصبح في القمة بات من السهل رؤيته من قبل الصيادين ، وما أن رآه أحدهم حتى صوب بندقيته نحوه ولأنه لا يستطيع الطيران فقد كان هدفاً سهلاً للصياد الذي أطلق عليه النار فأرداه قتيلاً.


الحكمة:
إن الأشياء القذرة قد توصلك لأعلى ... ولكن لا يمكن أن تبقى هناك طويلا.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*التحق شاب امريكى يدعى ” والاس جونسون ” بالعمل فى ورشه كبيره لنشر الاخشاب وقضى الشاب فى هذه الورشه احلى سنوات عمره ، حيث كان شابا قويا قادرا على الاعمال الخشنه الصعبه ، وحين بلغ سن الاربعين وكان فى كمال قوته واصبح ذا شأن فى الورشه التى خدمها لسنوات طويله فوجىء برئيسه فى العمل يبلغه انه مطرود من الورشه وعليه ان يغادرها نهائيا بلا عوده!


فى تلك اللحظه خرج الشاب الى الشارع بلا هدف ، وبلا امل وتتابعت فى ذهنه صور الجهد الضائع الذى بذله على مدى سنوات عمره كله ، فأحس بالاسف الشديد وأصابه الاحباط واليأس العميق، واحس كما قال: وكأن الارض قد ابتلعته فغاص فى اعماقها المظلمه المخيفه ..


لقد اغلق فى وجهه باب الرزق الوحيد ، وكانت قمه الاحباط لديه هى علمه انه وزوجته لا يملكان مصدرا للرزق غير اجره البسيط من ورشة الاخشاب ، ولم يكن يدري ماذا يفعل!!


وذهب الى البيت وابلغ زوجته بما حدث
فقالت له زوجته ماذا نفعل؟
فقال: سأرهن البيت الصغير الذي نعيش فيه وسأعمل فى مهنة البناء ..
وبالفعل كان المشروع الاول له هو بناء منزلين صغيرين بذل فيهما جهده ، ثم توالت المشاريع الصغيره وكثرت واصبح متخصصاً فى بناء المنازل الصغيره ، وفى خلال خمسة اعوام من الجهد المتواصل


اصبح مليونيراً مشهورا إنه ” والاس جونسون ” الرجل الذى بنى سلسله فنادق ( هوليدي إن ) انشأ عدداً لا يحصى من الفنادق وبيوت الاستشفاء حول العالم ..


يقول هذا الرجل فى مذكراته الشخصيه ؛ لو علمت الآن أين يقيم رئيس العمل الذى طردني ، لتقدمت إليه بالشكر العميق لأجل ما صنعه لي ، فَ عندما حدث هذا الموقف الصعب تألمت جدا ” ولم افهم لماذا سمح الله بذلك ، اما الآن فقد فهمت ان الله شاء ان يغلق فى وجهى باباً ” ليفتح امامى طريقا ” أفضل لى ولأسرتى .*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أم رأت ابنها يشاهد فلما إباحياً فماذا فعلت بهرأت الأم في منامها ابنها يشعل اعواد كبريت ويقربها من عينيه حتى اصبحتا حمراوين استيقظت من نومها وهي تتعوذ من الشيطان الرجيم لكن لم يهدأ بالها وذهبت لغرفه ابنها الذي يبلغ السابعه عشر من عمره لتجده على شاشه الكومبيوتر وكان ضوء الشاشه ينعكس
على النافذه ورأته يرى ما افزعها حقا واثار كل مخاوفها رأته وهو يشاهد فلم إباحي على شاشة
الكومبيوتر أرادت أن تصرخ في وجهه لكنها أقرت الانسحاب خاصه انها دخلت بشكل خافت لم يلاحظه هو رجعت الى فراشها فكرت ان تخبر اباه ليتسلم مسوؤليه تأديب ابنه فكرت ان تقوم من فراشها وتقفل شاشه الكومبيوتر وتوبخه على فعلته وتعاقبه لكنها دعت الله ان يلهمها الصواب في الغد ونامت وهي تستعيذ بيالله
وفي الصباح الباكر رأت ابنها يستعد للذهاب الى المدرسه وكانا لوحدهما فوجدتها فرصه للحديث وسألته:
عماد مارايك في شخص جائع ماذا تراه يفعل حتى يشبع؟
فاجاباها بشكل بديهي يذهب الى مطعم او يشتري شيئا لياكله في منزله فقالت له واذا لم يكن معه مال لذلك
عندها صمت وكانه فهم شيئا ما
فقالت له واذا تناول فاتحاا لللشهيه ماذا تقول عنه
فاجابها بسرعه اكيد انه مجنون فكيف يفتح شهيته لطعام هو ليس بحوزته فقالت له اتراه مجنون انت يابني؟
اجابها بالتاكيد يا امي فهو كالمجروح الذي يرش على جرحه ملحا
فابتسمت واجابته
انت تفعل مثل هذا المجنون يا ولدي
فقال لها مستعجبا انا يا امي؟!
فقالت له نعم برؤيتك لما يفتح شهيتك للنساء
عندها صمت واطرق براسه خجلا
فقالت له بني بل انت مجنونا اكثر منه فهو فتح شهيته لشئ ليس معه وان كان تصرفه غير حكيم ولكنه ليس محرم اما انت ففتحت شهيتك لما هو محرم
ونسيت قوله تعالى(قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من ابصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك ازكى لهم)
عندها لمعت عينا ابنها بحزن وقال لها حقا يا امي انا اخطات وان عاودت لمثل ذلك فانا مجنون اكثر منه بل واثم ايضا
اعدك باني لن اكررها ،،،،*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ﺻﺪﻡ ﺷﺎﺏ ﺇﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﻋﺠﻮﺯ ﺑﺪﺭﺍﺟﺘﻪ..
ﻭﺑﺪﻝ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺘﺬﺭ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪﻫﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻮﺽ!
ﺃﺧﺬ ﻳﻀﺤﻚ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ! ﺛﻢ ﺃﺳﺘﺄﻧﻒ ﺳﻴﺮﻩ ..
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ ﻧﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﻗﺎﺋﻠﻪ: ﻟﻘﺪ ﺳﻘﻂ ﻣﻨﻚ ﺷﻴﺌﺂ!
ﻓﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻣﺴﺮﻋﺂ ﻭﺃﺧﺬ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﻓﻠﻢ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺷﻴﺌﺂ
ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺯ : ﻻ ﺗﺒﺤﺚ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺁ ، ﻟﻘﺪ ﺳﻘﻄﺖ "ﺭﺟﻮﻟﺘﻚ " ﻭﻟﻦ ﺗﺠﺪﻫﺎ ﺃﺑﺪﺁ .
(ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻻ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺗﺠﺮﺩﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺩﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻭﻕ ﻭﺍلاﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ).*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الرئيس البوسنيوصل الرئيس البوسني "علي عزت بيجوفيتش" إلى صلاة الجمعة وهو متأخر. وكان قد اعتاد الصلاة في الصفّوف الأمامية، ففتح له الناس الطريق إلى أن وصل الصف الأول، فاستدار للمصلين بغضبٍ وقال مقولته الشهيرة " هكذا تصنعون طواغيتكم".
رحمة الله عليه*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(سقوط غرناطة سبب توبتي) "قصة حقيقة"عشتُ حياتي في سعادة بالغة أتلقى كل الرعاية والاهتمام من والديَّ، بعد أن كرسا حياتهما من أجل إسعادي؛ لأني كنتُ الطفل الوحيد لهما.. وعندما حصلتُ على شهادتي الجامعية، أهداني والدي سيارة، وأبلغني بضرورة الاستعداد للعمل معه في شركته الخاصة.


وفي ذلك الوقت كنتُ أرتبط بعدد من زملاء الدراسة بصداقة وطيدة.. وكان أكثر هؤلاء قرباً مني شخص اسمه علي.. وزاد من ارتباطي به تشابه ظروفنا الاجتماعية، فقد كان هو الآخر وحيد والديه وكانا في حال مادية متيسرة مثل والدي تماماً.. ويسكنان بالقرب من منزلنا مما ساعد على لقائنا المستمر بصفة يومية.


وعقب تخرجنا من الجامعة معاً، عرض علي ضرورة السفر إلى الخارج، كما يفعل الآخرين من زملائنا الذين يعرفون كيفية الاستمتاع بأوقاتهم!!


وطرحتُ الفكرةَ على والديّ اللذان وافقا على سفري بعد إلحاح شديد من جانبي.. وأبدى والدي تخوفه من حدوث انحراف في أخلاقياتي مثلما حدث للكثير من الشباب، فطمأنته ووعدتُّه بأن أكون مثالاً للابن الصالح.. ووسط دعوات والديّ بسلامة العودة قمت بشراء تذكرتي سفر لنفسي ولصديقي إلى أسبانيا.


وفور وصولنا إلى هناك.. لاحظتُ أن صديقي يصرُّ على إقامتنا في أحد الفنادق دون غيرها.. ولما سألتُه عن السبب أخبرني بأن هذا الفندق يقع بجوار العديد من حانات الشراب التي سوف نجدد فيها حياتنا كالآخرين!!


وهنا تذكرتُّ نصائح والديّ لي بالابتعاد عن كل ما يسيء إلى ديني، فرفضتُ الذهاب بصحبته في اليوم الأول... لكن تحت ضغوط إلحاحه الشديد وافقتُ على الذهاب معه.


ومنذ اليوم الأول جرّني إلى مزالق كثيرة ومساوئ أخلاقية مشينة، ولم أحس بالآثام التي ارتكبتها، إلا في اليوم التالي. وهنا أحسستُ بالندم الشديد على ما ارتكبتُه من إثم في حق ديني ونفسي.


ولكن الندم لم يدم طويلاً .. ومن أجل التغيير سافرنا إلى غرناطة وطليطلة، وكان بصحبتي فتاة غير مسلمة أخذتْ تتجول معي في مناطق الآثار الإسلامية.


وفي طليطلة شاهدتُ القصور العظيمة التي بناها أجدادنا المسلمون. 


وشرحتْ لي الفتاة كيف أن أهلها لا يذكرون المسلمين إلا بكل خير؛ لأنهم لم يسيئوا لأحد من أهل الأندلس عندما قاموا بفتحها.
وكانت خلال شرحها المسهب لعظمة التاريخ الإسلامي في هذا البلد يزداد إحساسي بالخجل مما ارتكبتُه من آثام في هذه المدينة، التي لم يفتحها أجدادنا إلا بتقوى الله عز وجل.


ووصل إحساسي بالذنب إلى أقصاه، عندما رأيت أحد المحاريب داخل قصر إسلامي بالمدينة كتبتْ عليه آيات من القرآن الكريم. 


وكنتُ كلما نظرتُ إلى كلمات هذه الآيات أحس وكأن غصة تقف بحلقي لتفتك بي من جراء تلك الذنوب التي ارتكبتها في حق نفسي في اليوم الأول من وصولي إلى تلك البلاد التي تنتسب إلى ماضينا الإسلامي المجيد.


وانسابتْ الدموع الغزيرة من عيني عندما رأيتُ قول الله تعالى: (وَلا تَقْرَبوا الزِّنى إنَّه كانَ فَاحِشَةً وَّسَاءَ سَبِيْلاً). ودهشتِ الفتاة التي رافقتني لتلك الدموع فأخبرتُها أنني تذكرتُ بعض الذكريات المؤلمة في حياتي لإدراكي أنها لن تفهم ما سأخبرها به.


وفي هذه اللحظة قررتُ العودةَ إلى المملكة على أول طائرة تغادر برشلونة.. وحاول صديقي إقناعي بالبقاء معه لمواصلة رحلتنا، لكنني رفضتُ بإصرار، بعد أن أدركتُ بشاعة ما يرتكبه في حق دينه ونفسه.


وهكذا عدتُ إلى بلدي نادماً على ما فعلتُ متمنياً من الله تعالى أن يغفر لي الذنوب التي ارتكبتُها.. ومنذ أن وطئتْ قدماي أرضَ بلادي، قررتُ قطع كل علاقة لي بهذا الصديق الذي كاد أن يوقعني في موارد التهلكة لكن الله تعالى أنقذني قبل فوات الآوان.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(قصة رائعة) على متن يخت فاخر كان هناك شاب جالس على السطح و يحمل في يده حاسوبا محمولا و يحاول جاهدا أن يشغل بثا حيا لموقع الحرم المكي ...

 و كان يجلس بجانبه رجل مسن فنظر إليه الشاب و ابتسم و أكمل فتح موقعه و بعد ذلك ، استلقى الشاب و أخذ ينظر بشوق الى الشاشة و يبتسم ! وأخذت عيناه تدمعان و يبتسم رآه الرجل المسن و حاول أن يعرف السبب.

 فسأله : "ما الذي يبكيك و يضحكك؟" 
فأجاب الشاب : "شوقي لهم" 
فرد متعجبا : "ومَن هم؟" 
فقال : "ضيوف بيت الله الحرام" لم يفهم الرجل المسن شيئا ! 
وقال للشاب : هل تعرف من أنـا ؟ 
فأجاب الشاب : لا قال الرجل : "أنـا قائد القوات البحرية في ألمانيا !" 
قال له الشاب : تشرفنا ! 
فرد عليه الرجل قائلا : أنا أعظم من رسولك ! 

فقال له : " و منْْ رسولي؟ هل تعرفه؟" 
قال : نعم أنت مسلم وتؤمن بمحمد.

قال الشاب : نعم و ما الذي يجعلك تقول أنك أعظم منه؟ 
فقال الرجل : لأنني بكلمة واحدة أستطيع أن أصف جيشا كاملا مكونا من عشرين ألف جندي في أقل منْ 10 دقائق ! 

فرد عليه الشاب قائلا له : اذا أعطيتك مليوني شخص فكم يلزمك من الوقت لتصفهم صفوفا؟ 
فأجاب: اذا كانوا تحت تدريبي فثق بأنهم لن يأخذوا أكثر من ساعتين! 

فقال : واذا لم يكونوا على لغة واحدة! ولا عمر واحد! وكانوا من جميع دول العالم! فَكيف تقوم بصفهم بانضباط؟؟ 
فأجاب باستهزاء قائلا : مستحيل أن يصطفوا أبدا فقال الشاب: انظر الى شاشتي! و انظر الى قبلتي! وانظر إلى بيت ربي! وانظر إلى ضيوف ربي! فهم من جميع دول العالم! أتوا ... 
وإذا بصوت الإمام يقول "استووا" ويصطف حوالي مليونين من المصلين! بلا قائد عسكري! و لا مراقب! و لا قانون!
فقال الشاب: هذا هو ديننا! وهذا هو ميراث نبينا و رسولنا الذي تستهزئ به فقد مات وما زالت قوانينه قائمة إلى الآن! وستبقى... فلا يوجد أعظم منه اللهم صل على محمد و على آله يستحق الإرسال
وبافتخار سأكتبها على جبين المجد عنوانا
من لم يعشـق رســـول الله فليس إنسانــــا
فوالله لو انتقلت الأهرامــــات مـــن مصر إلى الصين
و لــو عـــاد الــــرجل الكبير إلــى بطـــن أمـــــه جنين
و لـــــــو انتقـــــل القلـــب مـــن اليسار إلــــى اليميـن
ســـــأبقى "مسلما موحّدا عاشقا لمحمّدٍ"
من الصميم حتـــــــى ممـــــــاتــــ  ــي و لو بعــــــــد حيـــــــن ... لا إله إلا الله ... محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ﻻ ﺗﻨﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻚ ﺃﻧﻚ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻮﺍﺏ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ .. ﻗﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻋﻨﺪﻙ
ﺭﺟﻞ ﺗﺰﻭﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻣﺮﺃﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻋﺎﺋﻠﺘﻪ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺃﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﻠﻪ ﻣﺮﺽ ﻭﺭﺍﺛﻲ؛ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻧﺨﻔﺎﺽ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻊ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺮ.

ﺷﻚ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﺃﻥ ﺳﻤﻌﻬﺎ ﺑﺪﺃ ﻳﻨﺨﻔﺾ، ﻓﺎﺳﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﻃﺒﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﻠﻪ، ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺐ: ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺳﻬﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﺘﺄﻛﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻤﻊ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ، ﻭﻫﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻠﻤﻬﺎ ﺑﺼﻮﺕ ﻣﻌﺘﺪﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻌﺪ 50 ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ، ﺛﻢ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﺇﻟﻰ 40 ﻗﺪﻡ ﻭﻳﻌﻴﺪ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺠﺒﻪ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﺇﻟﻰ 20 ﻗﺪﻡ، ﺛﻢ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﺇﻟﻰ 10، ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺠﺒﻪ ﻳﻜﻠﻤﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻠﻔﻬﺎ، ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻳﺘﺄﻛﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺳﻤﻊ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ.

ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺰﻝ ﻭﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﺗﻌﺪ ﻃﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻐﺪﺍﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻄﺒﺦ، ﻓﺎﺑﺘﻌﺪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺒﺦ 50 ﻗﺪﻡ، ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ: ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘﻲ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﻐﺪﺍﺀ؟
ﻓﻠﻢ ﺗﺠﺒﻪ!


ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﻝ 40 ﻗﺪﻡ، ﻭﻗﺎﻝ: ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘﻲ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﻐﺪﺍﺀ؟
ﻓﻠﻢ ﺗﺠﺒﻪ!

ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﻝ 20 ﻗﺪﻡ ﻭﺃﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ!
ﻓﻠﻢ ﺗﺠﺒﻪ!

ﺛﻢ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﻟﻌﺸﺮ ﺃﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﻭﻛﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ!
ﻓﻠﻢ ﺗﺠﺒﻪ!

ﻭﺃﺧﻴﺮًﺍ ﻭﻗﻒ ﺧﻠﻔﻬﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ: ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘﻲ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﻐﺪﺍﺀ؟
ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺘﺖ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻪ: ﻫﺬﻩ ﺧﺎﻣﺲ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﻟﻚ: ﺩﺟﺎﺝ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻥ!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصه الملك...!ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻮﻙ ﻳﺤﺐ ﺍﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻚ , ﻓﺠﺎﺀﻩ ﻳﻮﻣﺎ ﺻﻴﺎﺩ ﻭﻣﻌﻪ ﺳﻤﻚ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ , ﻓﺄﻫﺪﺍﻫﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻚ ﻭﻭﺿﻌﻬﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻳﺪﻳﻪ , ﻓﺄﻋﺠﺒﺘﻪ , ﻓﺄﻣﺮ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺄﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺃﻻﻑ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ , ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻪ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﺑﺌﺲ ﻣﺎ ﺻﻨﻌﺖ . ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻟﻢ؟
ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻷﻧﻚ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺃﻋﻄﻴﺖ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻷﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺸﻤﻚ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻗﺪ ﺃﻋﻄﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻋﻄﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ.
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ : ﻟﻘﺪ ﺻﺪﻗﺖ , ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﻘﺒﺢ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻠﻮﻙ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺟﻌﻮﺍ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ , ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻪ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﺩﺑﺮ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ.
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ : ﻭ ﻛﻴﻒ ﺫﻟﻚ ؟
ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ : ﺗﺪﻋﻮ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ ﻭﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻪ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻜﻪ ﺫﻛﺮ ﻫﻰ ﺃﻡ ﺍﻧﺜﻰ؟
ﻓإﻥ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺫﻛﺮ ﻓﻘﻞ إﻧﻤﺎ ﻃﻠﺒﺖ ﺃﻧﺜﻰ , ﻭإﻥ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﺜﻰ ﻗﻞ ﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﻃﻠﺒﺖ ﺫﻛﺮﺍ ﻓﻨﻮﺩﻯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ ﻓﻌﺎﺩ , ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ ﺫﺍ ﺫﻛﺎﺀ ﻭﻓﻄﻨﺔ 
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻜﻪ ﺫﻛﺮ ﺃﻡ ﺍﻧﺜﻰ ؟
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺧﻨﺜﻰ , ﻻ ﺫﻛﺮ ﻭﻻ ﺃﻧﺜﻰ ؟
ﻓﻀﺤﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻼﻣﻪ ﻭﺃﻣﺮ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺎﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻻﻑ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ , ﻓﻤﻀﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺯﻥ , ﻭﻗﺒﺾ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺃﻻﻑ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ , ﻭﺿﻌﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺟﺮﺍﺏ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻌﻪ , ﻭﺣﻤﻠﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻨﻘﻪ , ﻭﻫﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻓﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺍﺏ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ , ﻓﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺍﺏ ﻋﻦ ﻛﺎﻫﻠﻪ , ﻭﺍﻧﺤﻨﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﻫﻢ ﻓﺄﺧﺬﻩ , ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻭ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﻳﻨﻈﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ , ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﺯﻭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻚ ﺃﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﺧﺴﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻭﺳﻔﺎﻟﺘﻪ , ﺳﻘﻂ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﺄﻟﻘﻰ ﻋﻦ ﻛﺎﻫﻠﻪ ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺃﻻﻑ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ , ﻭﺍﻧﺤﻨﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﻫﻢ ﻓﺄﺧﺬﻩ , ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﻬﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺮﻛﻪ ﻟﻴﺄﺧﺬﻩ ﻏﻼﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ , ﻓﻐﻀﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﺰﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﺻﺪﻗﺖ .

ﺛﻢ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺑﺎﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ ﻳﺎ ﺳﺎﻗﻂ ﺍﻟﻬﻤﺔ , ﻟﺴﺖ ﺑﺎﻧﺴﺎﻥ , ﻭﺿﻌﺖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻨﻘﻚ ﻻﺟﻞ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ , ﻭ ﺃﺳﻔﺖ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺮﻛﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻪ ؟ 

ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ ﺃﻃﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻘﺎﺀﻙ ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ , ﺍﻧﻨﻰ ﻟﻢ ﺍﺭﻓﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﻫﻢ ﻟﺨﻄﺮﻩ ﻋﻨﺪﻯ ﻭﺃﻧﻤﺎ ﺭﻓﻌﺘﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ , ﻻﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻬﻪ ﺻﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻻﺧﺮ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ , ﻓﺨﺸﻴﺖ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺄﺗﻰ ﻏﻴﺮﻯ ﺑﻐﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻭ ﻳﻀﻊ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻗﺪﻣﻴﻪ , ﻓﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﻔﺎﻓﺎ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚﻭ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺍﺧﺬ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ.

ﻓﻌﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻼﻣﻪ ﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﺴﻦ ﻣﺎ ﺫﻛﺮﻩ , ﻓﺄﻣﺮ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺄﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺃﻻﻑ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ . ﻓﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺩ ﻭ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺍﺛﻨﺎ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ، ﻭ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻣﻨﺎﺩﻳﺎ ﻳﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻻ ﻳﺘﺪﺑﺮ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺑﺮﺃﻯ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺀ , ﻓﺎﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺪﺑﺮ ﺑﺮﺃﻳﻬﻦ ﻭﺃﺗﻤﺮ ﺑﺄﻣﺮﻫﻦ , ﻓﺴﻮﻑ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺍﺿﻌﺎﻑ ﺩﺭﺍﻫﻤﻪ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*العصفور والفخحُكي أن عصفورا مر بفخ، فقال العصفور : ما لي أراك متباعدا عن الطريق؟ 
فقال الفخ: أردت عزلة الناس ,لآمن منهم و يأمنوا مني .

فقال العصفور : فما لي أراك مقيما في التراب؟ 
فقال : تواضعا !

قال العصفور: وما هذه القصبة؟
قال الفخ: هذه عصاي أتوكأ عليها.


قال العصفور: فما هذه الحبة؟
قال الفخ: أتصدّق بها.


قال العصفور: أيجوز أن ألتقطها؟
قال الفخ: إن احتجت فافعل.


فدنا العصفور من الحبة فانطبق عليه الفخ فصاح العصفور ألما.
فقال الفخ: قل ما شئت فما لخلاصك من سبيل.


فقال العصفور: اللهم أعوذ بك من شخص ذلك قوله وهذا فعله!!
أتعرف يا أخي و يا أختي من هو الفخ ؟؟!!

الفخ هو الدنيا التى تُعمي من أعمى الله أبصارهم
تلك الدنيا الفانية ...


أما العصفور فهو أنا و أنت أيها الإنسان
فإياكم والوقوع في هذا الفخ ..*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الطبيب والصيادتقابل زميلان قديمان ؛وكان احدهما قد تخرج طبيبا اما الاخر فقد اشتغل صيادا.
وذات يوم اراد الطبيب ان يعبر النهر، واخذه الصياد فى قاربه،وسأله الطبيب!
هل تعرف شيئا عن السلجه والتشريح والطب؟
فاجاب الصياد لا 
فقال الطبيب لقد ضاع نصف عمرك 
وبعدها هبت عاصفه شديده فدار بينهما الحديث الاتى 
الصياد؛هل تعرف شيئا عن السباحه؟
الطبيب لا
الصياد :اذن لقد ضاع عليك عمرك كله.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(نهاية طفل يتيم )القصة بدأت منذ ساعة ولادة هذا الطفل , ففي يوم ولادته توفيت أمه وتركته وحيداً
احتار والده في تربيته فأخذه لخالته ليعيش بين أبنائها فهو مشغول في أعماله صباح مساء ..
تزوج الأب بعد سبعة أشهر من وفاة زوجته وأتى بولده ليعيش معه ...
وبعد مضي ثلاث سنوات وأشهر أنجبت له الزوجة الجديدة طفلين بنت وولد
كانت زوجة الأب لا تهتم بالصغير الذي لم يتجاوز الرابعة من عمره فكانت توكل أمره إلي الخادمة لتهتم به إضافة إلي أعمالها في البيت غسل ونظافة وكنس وكوي
وفي يوم شديد البرودة دعت الزوجة أهلها للعشاء واهتمت بهم وبأبنائها وأهملت الصغير الذي لم يكن له غير الله
حتى الخادمة انشغلت بالمأدبة ونسيت الصغير التم شمل أهلها عندها ودخلوا في أحاديثهم
حتى جاء موعد العشاء فأخذ ينظر إلي الأطعمة المنوعة وكله شوق أن تمتد يداه إلي الحلوى أو المعجنات ليأكل منها ويطفئ جوعه فما كان من زوجة أبيه إلا أن أعطته بعض الأرز في صحن
وقالت له صارخة ً: اذهب وكل عشائك في الساحه (ساحة البيت).
أخذ صحنه وهو مكسور القلب حزين النفس وخرج به وهم انهمكوا بالعشاء ونسوا أن هذا طفل صغير محتاج لحبهم ورحمتهم 
جلس الطفل في البرد القارس يأكل الرز ومن شدة البرد انكمش خلف أحد الأبواب يأكل ما قدم له ولم يسأل عنه أحد أو أين ذهب ونسوا وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم باليتيم ...
الخادمة انشغلت في الأعمال المنزلية ونام الطفل في مكانه في ذاك الجو البارد ....
خرج أهل الزوجة بعد أن استأنسوا وأكلوا وبعد ذلك أمرت زوجة الأب الخادمة أن تنظف البيت ...
وآوت إلي فراشها ولم تكلف نفسها حتى السؤال عن الصغير...!
عاد زوجها من عمله وسألها عن ولده فقالت : مع الخادمه (وهي لا تدري) هل هو معها أم لا؟
فنام الأب وفي نومه حلم بزوجته الأولى تقول له: انتبه للولد
فاستيقظ مذعوراً وسأل زوجته عن الولد.
فطمأنته أنه مع الخادمه ولم تكلف نفسها أن تتأكد
نام مرة أخرى وحلم بزوجته تقول له : انتبه للولد
فاستيقظ مذعوراً مرة أخرى وسأل زوجته عن الولد
فقالت له: أنت تكبر الأمور وهذا حلم والولد بخير 
واكتفى بكلامها
فعاد إلي النوم وحلم بزوجته الأولى تقول له: (خلاص الولد جاني).
فاستيقظ مرعوبا ًوأخذ يبحث عن الولد عند الخادمة فلم يجده عندها جن جنونه وصار يركض في البيت هنا وهناك حتى وجد الصغير 
ولكنه كان قد فارق الحياة
لقد تكوم على نفسه وأزرق جسمه وقد فارق الحياة وبجانبه صحن الأرز وقد أكل بعضه.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصــــة مناجـــم الذهــــبانطلقت السفينة عبر أحد المحيطات تحمل المئات من البشر يبحثون عن فرصٍ للعمل والتجارة.
فجأة ضرب ناقوس الخطر، وأدرك الكل أن المياه بدأت تتسرب إلى السفينة، فأنزلوا قوارب النجاة، وحملوا ما استطاعوا من الطعام، وانطلقوا إلى جزيرة قريبة جدًا منهم.
اجتمع الكل في الجزيرة التي لم يكن يسكنها أحد، وعرفوا أنهم صاروا في عزلة عن العالم كله، فقد امتلأت السفينة بمياه المحيط وغطست إلى الأعماق.


قرروا أن يبدأوا بحرث الأرض وزراعتها ببذر بعض الحبوب التي أُنقذوها. وبالفعل بدءوا بذلك.
لم يمضِ يومان حتى جاء أحدهم يصرخ متهللًا:
- لا تحزنوا..سأقدم لكم نبأ خطيرًا.
نحن في جزيرة مملوءة بمناجم غنية بالذهب.
سنصير أغنياء جدًا!
فرح الكل، وتركوا الزراعة، وانشغل الكل باستخراج الذهب.. وصاروا يملكون الكثير.
نفذ الطعام وحلّ فصل الشتاء ولم يجدوا طعامًا. وهنا بدأوا يتفطنون ماذا يفعلون بكل هذا الذهب وهم لا يجدون طعامًا!
صاروا في حيرة.. لكن قد ضاع وقت البذر والحصاد. لقد بدأوا يخورون الواحد وراء الآخر، وأخيرًا ماتوا من الجوع، وانطرحت جثثهم وسط أكوام الذهب التي لم تقدر أن تخلصهم!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سائق ألبرت أينشتاينسأم أينشتاين من تقديم المحاضرات بعد أن تكاثرت عليه الدعوات من الجامعات والجمعيات العلمية


وذات يوم وبينما كان في طريقه إلى محاضرة، قال له سائق سيارته: أعلم يا سيدي أنك مللت تقديم المحاضرات وتلقي الأسئلة، فما قولك في أن أنوب عنك في محاضرة اليوم خاصة أن شعري منكوش ومنتف مثل شعرك وبيني وبينك شبه ليس بالقليل، ولأنني استمعت إلى العشرات من محاضراتك فإن لدي فكرة لا بأس بها عن النظرية النسبية.


أُعجب أينشتاين بالفكرة وتبادلا الملابس، فوصلا إلى قاعة المحاضرة حيث وقف السائق على المنصة وجلس العالم العبقري الذي كان يرتدي زي السائق في الصفوف الخلفية، وسارت المحاضرة على ما يرام....


إلى أن وقف بروفيسور متنطع وطرح سؤالا من الوزن الثقيل وهو يحس بأنه سيحرج به أينشتاين، هنا ابتسم السائق وقال للبروفيسور: سؤالك هذا ساذج إلى درجة أنني سأكلف سائقي الذي يجلس في الصفوف الخلفية بالرد عليه...!


وبالطبع فقد قدم "السائق" (أي أينشتاين) ردًّا جعل البروفيسور يتضاءل.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة حدثت للشيخ علي الطنطاوييقول الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله: كنت قاضيا في الشام وحدث أن كنا مجموعة نمضي المساء عند أحد الأصدقاء فشعرت بضيق نفس واختناق شديد فأستأذنت أصدقائي للرحيل، فأصروا أن أتم السهرة معهم ولكني لم أستطع وقلت لهم أريد أن أتمشى لأستنشق هواء نقيا!
خرجت منهم مشيا وحدي في الظلام ، وبينما أنا كذلك إذ سمعت نحيبا وابتهال آت من خلف التلة!
نظرت فوجدت امرأة يبدو عليها مظاهر البؤس كانت تبكي بحرقة وتدعو الله اقتربت منها وقلت لها: ما الذي يبكيك يا أختي؟!
قالت :إن زوجي رجل قاس وظالم طردني من البيت و أخذ أبنائي و أقسم أن لا أراهم يوما وأنا ليس لي أحد ولا مكان أذهب له.
فقلت لها: ولماذا لاترفعين أمرك للقاضي؟
بكت كثيرا وقالت: كيف لإمرأة مثلي أن تصل للقاضي؟!!
ثم يكمل الشيخ وهو يبكي يقول: المرأة تقول هذا وهي لاتعلم أن الله قد جر القاضي (يقصد نفسه) من رقبته ليحضره إليها.


سبحان من أمره بالخروج في ظلمة الليل ليقف أمامها بقدميه ويسألها هو بنفسه عن حاجتها أي دعاء دعته تلك المرأة المسكينه ليستجاب لها بهذه السرعه وبهذه الطريقه .*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*العالم والحاكم الطاغيدخل عالم على ملك طاغٍ مستبد بأحكامه فذكر العالم للملك خروجه عن الحق .
فغضب و أمر بحبس العالم , و بعد سبع سنوات جلس الملك يوماً للمظالم و تذكر كلامالعالم , فأمر به فأُحضرَ بين يديه .

قال له الملك : قد ركبت معي مركب الخطر حين كلمتني بكلام غليظ .
قال العالم : أنا طبيبٌ إذا دخلتُ على مريض أنصحه .


فقال الملك : و من أمرك أن تقول لي ذلك .
قال العالم : و أنت من أمرك أن تجلس على هذا الكرسي للقضاء ؟


فقال الملك : أمرني أمير البلاد .
قال العالم : و أنا أمرني رب العباد .


فقال الملك : أما علمت أنَّ من تجرأ على السلطان فقد عرض نفسه للهلاك !!
قال العالم : و أنت أما علمت أن من تجرأ على الرحمن يلقى في النيران !!!


فقال الملك : لم تقل العلماء مثل قولك هذا ؟؟؟؟
قال العالم : يخافون من سجن سبع سنوات و أنا أقتضى بسيدنا يوسف السجن أحب إلي من ابتغاء رضاك أو اختشاءِ بلاك .


فطاب قلب الملك وقال للعالم : اطلب مني ما تريد .


قال أنا شيخ ردَّ عليَّ شبابي . فقال الملك : لا أقدر على ذلك .
قال العالم : نجني من الموت . فقال الملك : ليس لي ذلك .
قال العالم : أنا على باب من يقدر على ذلك كله
فقال الملك: سألتك أن لا تبرح حتى تطلب مني شيئاً .
فالتفت العالم فأبصر عبداً دميم الخلق فقال إن كان و لا بد فإني أطلب من عبدك هذا و ليس منك .


فقال الملك : هذا جهل منك , تتركني و تطلب من أقل عبدٍ لي .
قال العالم: أغضبت حين قلت أطلب من عبدك هذا. وأنا أخاف أن يغضب علي مولاي ويقول تتركني وتطلب من أقل عبد لي.

فقال الملك : لا تبرح مكانك ما لم تطلب مني شيئاً.
قال العالم: احمل لي ثلاثة أكياس حنطة على ظهرك.


فقال الملك: لو قدرت لفعلت.
قال العالم : إن كنت لا تقدر على حمل ثلاثة أكياسٍ من الحنطة على ظهرك فكيف تقدر على حمل أوزار الناس.

(نحن بهذا الزمان لا نستطيع حمل أوزارنا)*

----------


## انصر النبى محمد

بصمة جميلة

إذهب للبقاﻻت داخل اﻷحياء الفقيرة و أطلب من صاحب
البقالة دفتر المديونيات لزبائن البقالة، ستجد أرامل و
فقراء يشترون بالدين و ينتظرون نزول الراتب أو وصول
المعونات لسداد البقالة , ستجد تكلفتها بسيطة في نظرك لكنها هم ثقيل في حياتهم .


قم بتسديد المديونيات التي تستطيع سدادها وقم بحذفها
من الدفتر، أو حتى ولو جزء منها .


كرر هذه كل شهر و في بقاﻻت مختلفة ليشمل الخير
أكبر عدد ممكن من اﻷسر المتعففة.


إن لم تقدر على فعل ذلك فأنشر الفكرة لعل قارئاً
يتبعها .


وتذكر: كان الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون
أخيه .


انشرها و لك الف خير

----------


## عبدالعزيز السميطي

جزاك الله خير على هالموضوع الطيب ياطيب
وان شالله نزيده من الطيب طيبا كلما طاب وقتنا لذلك

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يحكي ﺃﻥ ﺃﺣــﺪ ﺍﻟــﺮﺟــﺎﻝ ﻛــﺎﻥ ﻣــﻦ ﺃﻛﺮﻡ ﺍﻟــﻌـﺮﺏ ﻓــﻲ ﺯﻣـﺎﻧـﻪ . .*
*ﻓـﻘـﺎﻟﺖ ﻟــﻪ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﻳـﻮﻣًـــﺎ : ﻣــﺎ ﺭﺃﻳــﺖ ﻗــﻮﻣــﺎ ﺃﺷـﺪّ ﻟــﺆْﻣًـــﺎ ﻣــﻦ ﺇﺧﻮﺍﺗﻚ ﻭ ﺃﺻـﺤــﺎﺑــﻚ !!* 
*ﻗـــﺎﻝ :ﻭ ﻟــﻢ ﺫﻟــــﻚ ؟ !* 
*ﻗـــﺎﻟــﺖ :ﺃﺭﺍﻫــﻢ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﻏـﺘـﻨـﻴــﺖ ﻟـــﺰِﻣُــﻮﻙ ، ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﻓـﺘـﻘــﺮﺕ ﺗـﺮﻛــﻮﻙ ..*
*ﻓـﻘــﺎﻝ ﻟـﻬــﺎ ﻫـــﺬﺍ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﻠــﻪ ﻣــﻦ ﻛــﺮﻡِ ﺃﺧـــﻼﻗِـﻬــ   , ﻳــﺄﺗــﻮﻧـﻨـ  ـﺎ ﻓــﻲ ﺣـــﺎﻝ ﻗـُـﺪﺭﺗــﻨــ   ﻋـﻠــﻰ ﺇﻛـــﺮﺍﻣــﻬـ  ــﻢ ، ﻭ ﻳــﺘــﺮﻛــﻮﻧ  ـﻨـﺎ ﻓـــﻲ ﺣـــﺎﻝ ﻋــﺠـــﺰﻧـــ   ﻋــﻦ ﺍﻟـﻘـﻴــﺎﻡ ﺑـﻮﺍﺟـﺒـﻬــ   !!*
*ﻗـﺎﻝ ﺃﺣــﺪ ﺍﻟﺤــﻜـﻤــﺎ   ﺗـﻌـﻠـﻴـﻘــﺎ  ً ﻋـﻠــﻰ ﻫـﺬﻩ ﺍﻟـﻘـِﺼــﺔ : ﺍﻧـﻈــُﺮ ﻛـﻴــﻒ ﺑـﻜــﺮﻣــﻪ ﺟـــﺎﺀ ﺑـﻬــﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺣـﺘــﻰ ﺟـﻌــﻞ ﻗـﺒـﻴـﺢ ﻓـِﻌـﻠـﻬـﻢ ﺣـﺴـﻨــﺎً ﻭ ﻇــﺎﻫِـــﺮ ﻏـﺪﺭﻫـﻢ ﻭﻓــﺎﺀً ﻭ ﻫــﺬﺍ ﻳــﺪﻝ ﻋـﻠــﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺳـﻼﻣــﺔ ﺍﻟـﺼــﺪﺭ ﺭﺍﺣـــﺔ ﻓـــﻲ ﺍﻟــﺪﻧــﻴــﺎ ﻭ ﻏـﻨـﻴــﻤــﺔ ﻓــﻲ ﺍﻵﺧـــﺮﺓ ﻟـــﺘــﺮﺗـــ  ﺡ ..*
*ﺃﺣـﺴــﻦ ﺍﻟـﻈــﻦ ﺑـﺎﻵﺧـــﺮﻳــ  ـﻦ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﺘــﻤـﺲ ﻷﺧــﻴـــﻚ 70 ﻋــــــــﺬﺭ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*خرج أحمد وهو شاب يبلغ من العمر 25 عاما من بيته بقميص جديد اشتراه ... وهو في الطريق قابل صديقه فأبلغه بأن لون القميص غير مناسب للبنطال ورغم اقتناع أحمد بتلائم الألوان لكنه عاد ليغير البنطال ويختار لونا حسب إرشادات صديقه فاليوم مهم جدا لأن هناك مؤتمر سنوي في الشركة.*
*أنهى أحمد لبسه الجديد وهم بالخروج ليزورهم ابن عمه ويلتقي به على الباب .. فأخبره بأن تسريحة شعره غير مناسبة...*
*عاد أحمد ونظر في المرآة ورغم إعجابه بشعره لكنه قرر تغييرها ليرضي ابن عمه ويضمن عدم وجود شيء خاطىء يفسد عليه اليوم المهم...*
*وصل أحمد العمل ... وهناك تحدث مع الزملاء وجرب أمامهم العرض التقديمي الذي سيلقيه...*
*في التجربة الأولى كان رائعا جدا بتلقائيته وحركته التي لم تكن فيها شيء من التخطيط وإنما صادرة من الذات الواثقة ...*
*انتقده بعض الزملاء ...*
*طلبوا منه تغيير نبرة صوته قليلا;...*
*طلبوا منه تغيير حركات يده...*
*أطاعهم جميعهم ....*
*وصل وقت المؤتمر ... خرج وألقى العرض التقديمي...*
*عاد للبيت ومعه تسجيلا لعرضه ليشاهده ويفتخر به ...*
*فتح كومبيوتره .. بدأ بمشاهدة العرض الخاص به ...*
*جلس بجانبه أخوه الصغير ليشاهد أيضا;...*
*فسأله أخوه بتلقائية : " من هذا الرجل الذي يتكلم;"...*
*صمت أحمد كثيرا... هو خرج بجسده لكنه لم يكن هو من يتكلم ... بل مزيج من أراء الناس!!*
*عرف أحمد أنه لم يعد أحمد ومن حق أخيه الصغير أن لا يعرفه!...أنت مجموعة من الأشياء الصغيرة فلا تحاول إرضاء الناس بكل هذه الأشياء لأنك ستصبح شخصا أخر فمن لم يعجبه شعرك سيعجبه عيناك ... ومن لم تعجبه نبرة صوتك ستعجبه فكرتك ...لا تغير ما دمت مقتنعا بما أنت عليه*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يحكى أن شيخاً عالماً كان يمشي مع أحد تلاميذه بين الحقول وأثناء سيرهما شاهدا حذاء قديما اعتقدا أنه لرجل فقير يعمل في أحد الحقول القريبـة والذي سينهي عمله بعد قليل ....*
*التفت الطالب إلى شيخه وقال : هيا بنا نمازح هذا العامل بأن نقوم بتخبئـة حذاءه ونختبئ وراء الشجيرات وعندما يأتي ليلبسه يجده مفقوداً فنرى دهشته وحيرته !.*
*فأجابه العالم الجليل : "يابني يجب أن لا نسلي أنفسنا على حساب الفقراء ولكن أنت غني ويمكن أن تجلب لنفسك مزيداً من السعادة، والتي تعني شيئاً لذلك الفقير؛ بأن تقوم بوضع قطع نقدية بداخل حذائه ونختبئ كي نشاهد مدى تأثير ذلك عليه" !!.*
*أعجب الطالب بالاقتراح وقام بوضع قطع نقدية في حذاء ذلك العامل ثم اختبأ هو وشيخه خلف الشجيرات؛ ليريا ردة فعل ذلك العامل الفقير ..*
*وبعد دقائق جاء عامل فقير رث الثياب بعد أن أنهى عمله في تلك المزرعة ليأخذ حذاءه، وإذا به يتفاجأ عندما وضع رجله بداخل الحذاء بأن هنالك شيئا ما بداخله وعندما أخرج ذلك الشيء وجده (نقوداً) !!.*
*وقام بفعل نفس الشيء في الحذاء الآخر ووجد نقوداً أيضاً !! نظر ملياً إلى النقود وكرر النظر ليتأكد من أنه لا يحلم .. بعدها نظر حوله بكل الاتجاهات ولم يجد أحداً حوله !!*
*وضع النقود في جيبه وخر على ركبتيه ونظر إلى السماء باكيا ثم قال بصوت عال يخاطب ربـه : "أشكرك يا رب يا من علمت أن زوجتي مريضة وأولادي جياع لا يجدون الخبز؛ فأنقذتني وأولادي من الهلاك". واستمر يبكي طويلاً ناظرا إلى السماء شاكرا هذه المنحة الربانية الكريمة.*
*تأثر الطالب كثيرا وامتلأت عيناه بالدموع .. عندها قال الشيخ الجليل : "ألست الآن أكثر سعادة مما لو فعلت اقتراحك الأول وخبأت الحذاء ؟.*
*أجاب التلميذ : "لقد تعلمت درسا لن أنساه ما حييت .. الآن فهمت معنى كلمات لم أكن أفهمها في حياتي : "عندما تعطي ستكون أكثر سروراً من أن تأخذ".*
*فقال له شيخه : والآن لتعلم أن العطاء أنـواع : -*
*العفو عند المقـدرة عطـاء.*
*الدعاء لأخيك بظهر الغيب عطـاء.*
*التماس العذر له وصرف ظن السوء به عطـاء.*
*الكف عن عرض أخيك في غيبته عطاءً.*
*فهذه بعض العطاءات حتى لا يتفرد أهل الأموال بالعطاءات وحدهم !!*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة إنسَانِيّة مُؤَثِّرَة جدَّاً يرويها أحد اليمنيين الَّذِينَ سَافَرُواْ إِلَى السعوديه يقول :*
*أخذني كفيلي لتوزيع زكاة ماله ، فذهبنا إلى خط الساحلِ حيث القرى الفقيرة ،*
*كانت الأموال موزعة في ظروف ، كل ظرف يه 5000 ريال*
*وعندما خرجنا من إحدى القرى إلى خط جدة جيزان :*
*إذا برجل عجوز لكن شديد وصحته قوية ، عمره 70 سنه أو أكثر ،*
*كَانَ يمشي على الخط العامّ [السّرِيع] ؛ قال صديقى :*
*هذا وش يسوى في هذا المكان .. ؟!*
*في هذا الوقت في الصحراء .. ؟*
*قال السوّاق : أكيد يماني داخل تهريب !!!*
*وقفنا عند الرجّال وسلّمنا عليه ، وسألناه : من وين الأخ .. ؟*
*قال : من اليمن* 
*قلْنَا لَهُ : وين رايح .. ؟*
*قال : مشتاق إلَى بَيْتِ الله*
*قلْنَا لَهُ : داخل نظامي .. ؟*
*قال : لا واللهِ ... تهريب !!!*
*قلْنَا لَهُ : ليش ما دخلت نظامي .. ؟*
*قال : لازم ادفع 2000 ريال تأمين ، وانا ما عندي إلا 200 ريال ،*
*ركبت بـ 100 ريال ، وباقِي مَعِي 100 ريال !!!*
*صديقى : طيّب يا عمّ ...*
*كم لك وأنت تمشي .. ؟*
*قال : 6 أيام*
*أنت : فاطر .. ؟*
*قالَ لا ... صائم*
*صديقى : طيّب أنت تجاوزت على أكثر من 5 نقاط تفتيش أمنية ؛*
*كيف تجاوزتها .. ؟*
*قال : والله الذي لا اله إلا هو : إني أمر من عندهم وما في أحد يكلّمني*
*أنا : أنت جاي تشتغل .. ؟*
*قال : لا والله أنا جاي مشتاق إلَى بيت الله ، أبغي اسوّي عمرة ،*
*رايح مكة*
*صديقى : الدوريات ما قبضوا عليك وأنت ماشي في الخط .. ؟!*
*قال : قبل نصف ساعة مسكتني دورية قبل مسافة 50 كِيلُو مِتْر*
*وجابتنى عند القسم على بعد 1 كِيلُو مِتْر من هنا !!!*
*سألوني : وين رايح .. ؟*
*وحلفت لهم بالله إنى أبغي بيت الله ، فأطلقوا سراحي ؛*
*قلت في نفسي : سبحان الله ربى !!!*
*سَخّرَ اللهُ لك رجال الأمن ينقلونك بسرعة الـ 50 كِيلُو دول !!!*
*قام صديقى وأعطاه ظرفين وقال : خذ هذه زكاة مال*
*أخذها الرجال وقال : جزاكم الله خيرَا*
*طبعا هو ما يدري كم المبلغ الـ في كل ظرف !!!*
*فسألته : أنت تعرف العملة السعودية .. ؟*
*قال : نعم*
*قلت : طيب افتح الظرف وخبي الفلوس في حزامك لا تضيع ؛*
*فك الظرفين وشاف الفلوس الـ 10000 ريال واطّلّع فينا وقال :*
*هذى كلها لِي .. ؟*
*قلنا : نعم لك ؛ الرّجّال سقط في السيارة في إغماء !!!*
*نزلنا من السيارة وجلسنا نرشه بالماء !!!*
*وهو يصيح : هذه الفلوس كلها لي .. ؟ هذه الفلوس كلها لي .. ؟*
*وجلس يبكى بكاءً يُبْكِي الْحَجَر*
*المهمّ : صديقي قال : خلونا نوصله معنا قدام شويّ*
*وطلع معانا في السيارة ، وبعد ما استراح الرجّال شويّ سألته :*
*يا عمّ : ليش ها البكاء الشديد .. ؟*
*قال : أنا عندي بيت في اليمن ، وعندي قطعة أرض جنب البيت وهبتها لله*
*وبنينا عليها مسجد أنا وعيالي من الْحَجَر والطين*
*المسجد خلص من البناء ، لكن كان باقي الفَرْش وأشياء بسيطة ،*
*وكنت جالس أفكّر كيف أفرش هذا المسجد .. ؟!*
*صراحة : كُلنا بَكَيْنَا بُكَاءَاً عَجِيبَاً ، وتذاكرنَا قول النبيِّ ﷺ :*
*« مَنْ كَانَتِ الآخِرَةُ هَمَّه : جَعَلَ اللهُ غِنَاهُ فِي قَلْبِه ، وَجَمَعَ لَهُ شَمْلَهُ ،*
*وَأَتَتْهُ الدُّنْيَا وَهِيَ رَاغِمَة ، وَمَنْ كَانَتِ الدُّنْيَا هَمَّه : جَعَلَ اللهُ فَقْرَهُ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْه ،*
*وَفَرَّقَ عَلَيْهِ شَمْلَه ، وَلَمْ يَأْتِهِ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا إِلاَّ مَا قُدِّرَ لَه »*
*[صَحَّحَهُ الْعَلاَّمَةُ الأَلْبَانِيُّ فِي سُنَنَيِ الإِمَامَيْنِ التِّرْمِذِيِّ وَابْنِ مَاجَةَ بِرَقْمَيْ : 2465 ، 4105]*
*عندها أشرت لصديقى أن يعطيه زيادة ؛ فأعطاه ظرفين زيادة ؛*
*ليصبح المبلغ 20000 ريال ، وقبل أن ينزل الرجل من السيارةِ كان يُتمْتِمُ*
*ويدعوا وهو يبكي ؛ فقلتُ لَهُ : ماذا تدعو .. ؟*
*قال : أدعُو أن يربط الله على قلبي فالموضوع خطير لا يحتمله عقلي ولا قلبي*
*أخاف تجيني جلطة ؛ فتركنا الرجل في الصحراء وَانْطَلَقْنَا*
*وَرَدّدْنَا حديث الحبيب ﷺ : « لَوْ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَوَكَّلُونَ عَلَى اللهِ حَقَّ تَوَكُّلِه :*
*لَرُزِقْتُمْ كَمَا يُرْزَقُ الطَّيْر : تَغْدُو خِمَاصَا ، وَتَرُوحُ بِطَانَا »*
*[صَحَّحَهُ الْعَلاَّمَةُ الأَلْبَانِيُّ فِي سُنَنَيِ الإِمَامَيْنِ التِّرْمِذِيِّ وَابْنِ مَاجَةَ بِرَقْمَيْ : 2465 ، 4164]*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة رائعة ومليئة بالعبر ..*
*==============*
*•*
*•*
*قالت فتاه وهى بداخل الحرم رأيت امرأه عجوز تصلى وتبكى وترفع يدها وتدعى كانت تبكى بحرقه لم ارى مثلها من قبل*
*فذهبت اليها وجلست بجوارها وسئلتها: مالك أيتها الأم أراكى تبكين بحراره فما القصه !*
*فقالت المراه العجوز وهى مازلت تبكى :*
*ابكى من عذاب نفسى فقلت لها كيف ؟*
*فقالت :*
*كان لى زوج وكنا نحب بعضنا حبا اسطوريا الا اننا لم يرزقنى الله بالولد وهذا ما عكر صفو حياتنا فاشفقت عليه واقترحت عليه الزواج من اخري*
*ولكنه رفض بشده ولكنى الحيت عليه ايام وشهور حتى وافق وبالفعل*
*فتوجهت معه وذهبنا لخطبه احد الفتيات وتم الزاوج*
*ولكن ما لبثت الا وشبت فى قلبى نار الغيره عندما رايته يميل اليها اكثر منى وخصوصا عندما تم الحمل ثم الولاده وانجبت اليه طفلا جميلا*
*وزادت غيرتى وحقدى وذاد هو تقرب منها الى ان جاء يوم وقال لى انه سوف يسافر مع زوجته الجديدة وانه سوف يترك الولد معى فوافقت دون نقاش لانه لا حد غير يعتنى بالطفل*
*وفى يوم السفر الاول كان الولد امامى يلعب وكانت ليله شتاء قارصه البروده فاشعلت بعض الحطب كى ادفئ الغرفه وعندما كان الولد يلعب,, وانا النار تاكل فى قلبى من غيرتى وحقدى ذهب اللى المدفئه وامسك بالجمر فاسرعت اليه*
*ولكنى بدل من ان انتزع يده من النار وضعتها فيها حتى زابت يده فى النار فهدأت نار قلبى ولكنها لم تنطفئ*
*وبعدها بساعه جائنى خبر بان زوجى و زوجته الثانيه اصيبو بحادث ومات الاثنان فوجدت نفسى وحيده ليس لى غير هذا الطفل المشوه اليد*
*وكبر الطفل واحببته واحبنى واصبح هو المسئول عنى هو من يرعانى ويري متطلباتى وكان يعاملنى بلين ورفق*
*و يرعى الله فى معاملتى كان ينادى يا أمى وفى كل مره ينادى فيها أمى كان يعتصر قلبى من الحزن وفى كل مره اري فيها يداه المشوهه يختلع قلبى وابكى ولا اعلم بدون هذا الطفل كيف سيكون حالي.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا مريم

----------


## أبو مريم السني

> جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا مريم


*وفيك بارك يا دكتور رضا*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصة قصيرة الأرباح تحتاج عمل!**.
**ذات يوم كان هناك غراب يشعر بالظمأ وقد جاب الحقول بحثاً عن الماء. لم يتمكن من العثور على شربة ماء لفترة طويلة. شعر الغراب بوهن شديد حتى كاد يفقد الأمل في العثور على الماء. وفجأة شاهد إناء فيه ماء تحت الشجرة. اتجه الغراب نحو ذلك الإناء ليتفقده ويرى ما إذا كان فيه ماء بداخله. ابتهج الغراب عندما رآى الماء بداخل الإناء!**حاول جاهداً إدخال رأسه إلى الإناء لكي يشرب، لكنه مع الأسف لم يقدر على فعل ذلك لأن عنق الإناء كان ضيقاً جداً. عندها حاول أن يدفع الإناء كي يقلبه وينسكب الماء خارجه إلا أنه كان ثقيلاً أكثر من المتوقع.*
*فكر الغراب بجد حتى خطرت له فكرة عندما رآى بعض الحصى. بدأ عندها بالتقاط تلك الحصى واحدة تلو الأخرى وأسقطها داخل الإناء. وعندما ملأ الإناء بالمزيد والمزيد من الحصى، ظل منسوب المياه داخل الإناء يرتفع إلى أعلى. بعد وضع ما يكفي من الحصى، أصبح باستطاعة الغراب أن يشرب من الماء الذي ارتفع منسوبه كفاية!*
*الحكمة : لا تفكر بالنتائج الإيجابية قبل أن تعمل وتسعى ، فالنجاح والثمار مرهونتان بالسعي والعمل والتفكير.*
[/right]

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حُسن التصرف 
يحكى أن زوجة عرف عليها السخاء و الطيبة قدر الله لها أن تتزوج برجل عصبي المزاج و كثير المشاكل , كانت أغلب المشاكل بسبب طبخها الذي لم يرق يوما لزوجها بالرغم من سعيها الدائم على تقديم أفضل ما يمكنها في الطبخ لإرضاء زوجهاغير أن...ه و كلما كان يتذوق الزوج الطعام يبدأ بالصراخ و يقول إن الطعام سيء المذاق وانه يحتاج المزيد من الملح و المنكهات...وكانت الزوجة تحاول إقناعه بأنه لذيذ و ليس به شيء...
بقي الزوجان على هذه الحالة وهي تحتمل عباراته القاسية اتجاهها..فكان يصف طعام جميع النساء اللواتي يعرفهن بأنه أفضل من طعامها مرت الأيام و سئم الزوج تصرف الزوجة...فقرر أن يهددها بأنه سوف يتزوج عليها إذا لم يتغير طبعها...
ولكنها بقيت على حالها..فخطرت له فكرة إخبارها انه سوف يتزوج عليها واحضر فستان الزفاف و وضعه في غرفة حتى تنطبق عليها الحيلة كمحاولة أخيره معها وفي يوم الزفاف الوهمي دخلت زوجته إلى داخل غرفته ووضعت ورقه داخل الفستان..
عندما حل المساء دخل الزوج حتى يعيد الفستان لأصحابه..وإذا به يجد الورقة...قرأها فصدم...
كانت الرسالة تقول:
أختي..أردت إخبارك أن سبب هذا الزواج هو أن طعامي يخلو من الملح و المنكهات فقط زوجي الحبيب مريض .. لكنه يذعر و يخاف من فكرة المرض لذلك أخفيت عنه الموضوع و تحملّت زواجه الآخر...حتى لا يخاف ولا يشعر بالنقص لأنه عصبي المزاج أخاف أن يضر نفسه...
رجاءا لا تضعي الملح أو المنكهات فهي تضر جدا به

----------


## أبو مريم السني

قصة مؤثرة..قصة شاب تأخر كثير عن البيت ليلا انظر ماذا حدث!!
يحكي أحد الشباب ويقول: 
في فترة المراهقه كنت ابتعد كثيرا عن البيت واقضي معظم اوقاتي مع اصحابي وكان طعامي وشرابى كله من خارج البيت حيث كنت أأكل انا واصدقائى في المطاعم والمتنزهات وكنت اعود الي البيت في وقت متاخر جدا بعد ان ينام ابي وامي واخوتي وكانت امي يوميا تترك لي رساله علي ورقه وتضعها علي الثلاجه ويكون بداخلها بعض النصائح والاوامر مثل اين مكان الاكل وما نوعه واين الملابس النظيفه واين اضع الملابس المتسخه لكي تغسلها امي وغيرها من الاوامر والنصائح .وذات يوم كنت وكالعاده مع اصدقائى نمرح ونلعب حتي وقت متاخر من الليل وبعد ان انتهيت من سهرتي مع اصدقائى قمت بالعوده الي المنزل وكالعاده كانت امي تضع رسالتها ولكني هذه المره كنت مرهق جدا واريد النوم سريعا فقمت بتجاهل هذه الرساله لاني تقريبا اعرف ما بداخلها .
ذهب الي النوم واستغرقت في نوم عميقا وفتحت عيني علي صوت صراخ اخوتي وبكاء ابي !!
ولكن لم اسمع صوت امي ابدا انتفضت من السرير مسرعا واسالهم ماذا حدث ؟
اجابني ابي لقد ماتت امك !
ياللهول امي نور عيني ماتت ! كيف ! واخذت في الصراخ والبكاء علي امي ولكن ابي كان يواسيني ويحاول تهدئتي .
وبعد ماقمنا بدفن امي الحبيبه واخذ العزاء.
و في المساء عدت للبيت و في صدري بقايا قلب من كثرة الأحزان ،و تمددت على سريري ، و فجأة قمت منتفضا ، لقد تذكرت رسالة أمي التي على الثلاجة ، فأسرعت نحو المطبخ ، و خطفت الورقة ، و قرأتها ، فأصابني حزن شديد هذه المرة لم يكن بالرسالة أوامر و لا تعليمات و لا نصائح ، فقط كان مكتوبا فيها
أشعر اني متعبة عندما تاتي ايقظني لتاخذني للمستشفى

{وقضى ربُكَ آلآ تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا}
أَحسن معاملتك لوالديك قبل فوات الآوان
[/right]

----------

